# Traditrice cronica. Chi come me ?



## Akash (31 Agosto 2014)

Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi. 
Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


Benvenuta hai dei stereotipi tropo rigidi peccato, comunque non posso esserti di aiuto


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


in pratica vuoi capire come organizzare il tuo tempo per riavere il tuo 10%? (non chiedere cosa significhi,è una cosa lunga da spiegare,la comprenderai col tempo)


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.



non preoccuparti qua troverai senza problemi che scopa a destra e a manca e chi invece fa la parte di tuo marito.

ad ogni modo c'è talmente tanto ego nelle tue parole, o almeno così le ho interpretate, che si fa fatica a distinguere cosa tu stia chiedendo da quello che tu voglia invece dimostrare.


----------



## Lucrezia (31 Agosto 2014)

La mia umile opinione è che un matrimonio in cui ci si sente in gabbia non può sussistere. Tu però vuoi tenertelo per avere i tuoi punti fermi, quindi temo che quest'angoscia permarrà. Non c'è soluzione, mi dispiace, finchè rimani in una relazione in cui non puoi essere te.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

a fai una cortesia a tuo marito.

mentigli sempre e fallo bene.
niente messaggi sul telefono, niente chiamate di numeri non salvati, niente fotografie, niente messaggi su Facebook e quant'altro....

è un'arte anche zoccolare, ci sono cose che è meglio non fare.


----------



## Traccia (31 Agosto 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


Presente! 
Io ti capisco però mi, anzi ti, chiedo: come fai a restare nei tuoi punti fermi? Anche io ho sempre tradito ma ciò si traduceva immediatamente nell'allontanarmi dal compagno prima o poi. La mia prima storia di 7 anni l'ho chiusa dopo due di tradimenti, la seconda di 3 anni immediatamente dopo una settimana che lavevi tradito, l'ultima dell'ex marito dopo un anno con l'altro...
Non capisco come tu ci riesca...
Cmq mi vien da dire che se tutto ciò non crea 'danni' alla vostra relazione, se lui non lo scopre, se farlo ti fa sentir più appagata, serena, tranquilla, rigenerata anche nella tua coppia, va bene! Il mio problema invece è che il tradimento ha sempre indicato invece il punto di non ritorno. Quando non mi accadrà più (e vorrei tanto trovare pace) avrò trovato il vero amore. Invece tu a quanto pare ce lhao già. Non capisco quindi il problema quale è. Stai na favola


----------



## Spider (31 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta hai dei stereotipi tropo rigidi peccato, comunque non posso esserti di aiuto



 certo...te manca il manico!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Presente!
> Io ti capisco però mi, anzi ti, chiedo: come fai a restare nei tuoi punti fermi? Anche io ho sempre tradito ma ciò si traduceva immediatamente nell'allontanarmi dal compagno prima o poi. La mia prima storia di 7 anni l'ho chiusa dopo due di tradimenti, la seconda di 3 anni immediatamente dopo una settimana che lavevi tradito, l'ultima dell'ex marito dopo un anno con l'altro...
> Non capisco come tu ci riesca...
> Cmq mi vien da dire che se tutto ciò non crea 'danni' alla vostra relazione, se lui non lo scopre, se farlo ti fa sentir più appagata, serena, tranquilla, rigenerata anche nella tua coppia, va bene! Il mio problema invece è che il tradimento ha sempre indicato invece il punto di non ritorno. Quando non mi accadrà più (e vorrei tanto trovare pace) avrò trovato il vero amore. Invece tu a quanto pare ce lhao già. Non capisco quindi il problema quale è. *Stai na favola *


Pare vero. Non hai capito nulla.


----------



## Suino4ever (31 Agosto 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


ti posso capire perfettamente anch'io sono nella tua stessa situazione. al momento quanti uomini hai oltre tuo marito??? saluti dal suino:up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo...te manca il manico!!!!!


Ma no  mi manca la sfacciataggine di darla a chiunque semmai  senza polemica spider il S illogismo : esser corteggiata = darla via, non mi appartiene sarei quanto meno molto fragile e insicura se avessi bisogno solo di questo Però non critico chi lo fa a asta stia bene con se stessa


----------



## Stark72 (31 Agosto 2014)

Posso presentarti mia moglie. Stessa età, lei ti capirebbe di sicuro.
Per il resto mi astengo da critiche perché sarei duro e hai già detto che te ne fotti, palesando tra l'altro un ipernarcisimo che ti porta a pensare che il tradito sia un povero stronzo che non riesce a rimediarsi una scopata, mentre invece molto più spesso è uno che è sicuro di sé e sa dire no.
Goditi il tuo smisurato ego fintanto che dimostrerai 10 anni meno e buona fortuna per quando non sarai più tanto appetibile.


----------



## Traccia (31 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pare vero. Non hai capito nulla.


azzz
Può esse
Illuminami!


----------



## Fantastica (31 Agosto 2014)

Non è tanto quello che fai o non fai, io potrei anche magari assomigliarti nella tendenza, ma il modo con cui ti sei posta è forse il più antipatico che ho letto da che sto qui. 
Con questo, se a 36 anni ci tieni a sottolineare che ne dimostri dieci di meno (e non stento a crederlo, visto l'infantilismo delle parole), è evidente che la tua tendenza al tradimento viene da un'enorme insicurezza nel tuo potenziale seduttivo, dal vivere la femminilità in modo probabilmente nevrotico o comunque per nulla sereno, da una probabile dipendenza spasmodica dall'apprezzamento altrui. Lo avverti di certo nel fondo di te, perché altrimenti una come te se la godrebbe alla grande e non verrebbe a parlare di sé su un forum. 
Stai serena e scopa con chi vuoi, verrebbe da dire. Ma tu serena non sei per niente, appunto, e allora magari invidi quelle normalissime donne placide e piene di cellulite che non devono nemmeno sbattere le ciglia per essere adorate da un uomo.


----------



## sienne (31 Agosto 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.



Ciao

a me sembra, che usi le scappatelle per confermare a te stessa che sei ancora in carreggiata ... 
Ma guarda, il tempo passa per tutti ... e ogni età ha un suo nocciolo di bellezza! 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è tanto quello che fai o non fai, io potrei anche magari assomigliarti nella tendenza, ma il modo con cui ti sei posta è forse il più antipatico che ho letto da che sto qui.
> Con questo, se a 36 anni ci tieni a sottolineare che ne dimostri dieci di meno (e non stento a crederlo, visto l'infantilismo delle parole), è evidente che la tua tendenza al tradimento viene da un'enorme insicurezza nel tuo potenziale seduttivo, dal vivere la femminilità in modo probabilmente nevrotico o comunque per nulla sereno, da una probabile dipendenza spasmodica dall'apprezzamento altrui. Lo avverti di certo nel fondo di te, perché altrimenti una come te se la godrebbe alla grande e non verrebbe a parlare di sé su un forum.
> Stai serena e scopa con chi vuoi, verrebbe da dire. Ma tu serena non sei per niente, appunto, e allora magari invidi quelle normalissime donne placide e piene di cellulite che non devono nemmeno sbattere le ciglia per essere adorate da un uomo.


Appunto :up:


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me sembra, che usi le scappatelle per confermare a te stessa che sei ancora in carreggiata ...
> Ma guarda, il tempo passa per tutti ... e ogni età ha un suo nocciolo di bellezza!
> ...


Quoto.
Ciao e benvenuta [emoji4] 
Io qui sono quella che può aiutarti meno di tutti... Ci vorrebbe Tebe... leggi il suo blog, se non l'hai già fatto...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ciao e benvenuta [emoji4]
> Io qui sono quella che può aiutarti meno di tutti... Ci vorrebbe Tebe... leggi il suo blog, se non l'hai già fatto...


Non so Tebe e' molto più easy Simpaticissima


----------



## Traccia (31 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me sembra, che usi le scappatelle per confermare a te stessa che sei ancora in carreggiata ...
> Ma guarda, il tempo passa per tutti ... e ogni età ha un suo nocciolo di bellezza!
> ...


aaaaaah forse x qsto resta nei suoi punti fermi?! E chi l'ammazza cosi! Quando sfiorisce si tiene il marito e la famigliola, che cmq ha ben stretta, non come me che ho mandato sempre tt a puttane e morirò appassita e sola 
Non c'ho capito niente della vita...


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Posso presentarti mia moglie. Stessa età, lei ti capirebbe di sicuro.
> Per il resto mi astengo da critiche perché sarei duro e hai già detto che te ne fotti, palesando tra l'altro un ipernarcisimo che* ti porta a pensare che il tradito sia un povero stronzo che non riesce a rimediarsi una scopata, mentre invece molto più spesso è uno che è sicuro di sé e sa dire no.*
> Goditi il tuo smisurato ego fintanto che dimostrerai 10 anni meno e buona fortuna per quando non sarai più tanto appetibile.



quoto 3 volte!!!


io potevo, diverse volte, mi sono detto ed ho detto: no, sono innamorato e anche se ho voglia, torno a casa e mi sfogo con la mia compagna.
ci vogliono più coglioni a dire di no che a dire si.


----------



## Suino4ever (31 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è tanto quello che fai o non fai, io potrei anche magari assomigliarti nella tendenza, ma il modo con cui ti sei posta è forse il più antipatico che ho letto da che sto qui.
> Con questo, se a 36 anni ci tieni a sottolineare che ne dimostri dieci di meno (e non stento a crederlo, visto l'infantilismo delle parole), è evidente che la tua tendenza al tradimento viene da un'enorme insicurezza nel tuo potenziale seduttivo, dal vivere la femminilità in modo probabilmente nevrotico o comunque per nulla sereno, da una probabile dipendenza spasmodica dall'apprezzamento altrui. Lo avverti di certo nel fondo di te, perché altrimenti una come te se la godrebbe alla grande e non verrebbe a parlare di sé su un forum.
> Stai serena e scopa con chi vuoi, verrebbe da dire. Ma tu serena non sei per niente, appunto, e allora magari invidi quelle normalissime donne placide e piene di cellulite che non devono nemmeno sbattere le ciglia per essere adorate da un uomo.


Quoto:up:


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto :up:


ma è bella e attraente.

quando avevo 23 anni mi facevo una sposata perché voleva quello più giovane per dire a se stessa che era ancora bella ed attraente.

alcune cose non cambieranno mai.


----------



## lolapal (31 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so Tebe e' molto più easy Simpaticissima


[emoji4] 
Le consigliavo Tebe anche per capire lo stile... [emoji6] [emoji4]


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma è bella e attraente.
> 
> quando avevo 23 anni mi facevo una sposata perché voleva quello più giovane per dire a se stessa che era ancora bella ed attraente.
> 
> alcune cose non cambieranno mai.


Ma il fatto che sia generosa non è un problema ( lo è per suo marito sicuramente ) solo che da ciò che ha scritto e' chiaro che non la vive bene, una forzatura, rincorrerà se stessa tutta la vita ? Bah


----------



## sienne (31 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aaaaaah forse x qsto resta nei suoi punti fermi?! E chi l'ammazza cosi! Quando sfiorisce si tiene il marito e la famigliola, che cmq ha ben stretta, non come me che ho mandato sempre tt a puttane e morirò appassita e sola
> Non c'ho capito niente della vita...



Ciao

non si appassisce mai   ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> [emoji4]
> Le consigliavo Tebe anche per capire lo stile... [emoji6] [emoji4]


Eh ma imitare Tebe la vedo dura


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che sia generosa non è un problema ( lo è per suo marito sicuramente ) solo che da ciò che ha scritto e' chiaro che non la vive bene, una forzatura, rincorrerà se stessa tutta la vita ? Bah


è chiaro che non la vive bene.

si giustifica dicendo che ha tradito perché è bella e attraente e dimostra 10 anni di meno e che se non l'avesse fatto sarebbe implosa. a casa mia i problemi di una coppia si risolvono in altro modo che cambiando mutande prima di uscire la mattina.

di certo c'è che la nostra nuova amica ha un grosso problema di autostima mascherato da sicurezza.


----------



## Eratò (31 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è tanto quello che fai o non fai, io potrei anche magari assomigliarti nella tendenza, ma il modo con cui ti sei posta è forse il più antipatico che ho letto da che sto qui.
> Con questo, se a 36 anni ci tieni a sottolineare che ne dimostri dieci di meno (e non stento a crederlo, visto l'infantilismo delle parole), è evidente che la tua tendenza al tradimento viene da un'enorme insicurezza nel tuo potenziale seduttivo, dal vivere la femminilità in modo probabilmente nevrotico o comunque per nulla sereno, da una probabile dipendenza spasmodica dall'apprezzamento altrui. Lo avverti di certo nel fondo di te, perché altrimenti una come te se la godrebbe alla grande e non verrebbe a parlare di sé su un forum.
> Stai serena e scopa con chi vuoi, verrebbe da dire. Ma tu serena non sei per niente, appunto, e allora magari invidi quelle normalissime donne placide e piene di cellulite che non devono nemmeno sbattere le ciglia per essere adorate da un uomo.


:up:straquoto


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è chiaro che non la vive bene.
> 
> si giustifica dicendo che ha tradito perché è bella e attraente e dimostra 10 anni di meno e che se non l'avesse fatto sarebbe implosa. a casa mia i problemi di una coppia si risolvono in altro modo che cambiando mutande prima di uscire la mattina.
> 
> di certo c'è che la nostra nuova amica ha un grosso problema di autostima mascherato da sicurezza.


lo penso anche io e non credo si possa cambiare arrivata a 36 anni, non sarà facile invecchiare


----------



## Stark72 (31 Agosto 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aaaaaah forse x qsto resta nei suoi punti fermi?! E chi l'ammazza cosi! Quando sfiorisce si tiene il marito e la famigliola, che cmq ha ben stretta, non come me che ho mandato sempre tt a puttane e morirò appassita e sola
> Non c'ho capito niente della vita...


No guarda, sarai anche stata egoista nel soddisfare i tuoi desideri, ma almeno hai avuto sempre il buon gusto di non prendere troppo per il culo nessuno e alla fine te la sei anche rischiata rimettendoci le penne.
Qua siamo davanti a un vuoto spinto, per come si pone.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No guarda, sarai anche stata egoista nel soddisfare i tuoi desideri, ma almeno hai avuto sempre il buon gusto di non prendere troppo per il culo nessuno e alla fine te la sei anche rischiata rimettendoci le penne.
> Qua siamo davanti a un vuoto spinto, per come si pone.



già...

un briciolo di correttezza ogni tanto fa bene all'autostima di entrambi.


----------



## Eratò (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Posso presentarti mia moglie. Stessa età, lei ti capirebbe di sicuro.
> Per il resto mi astengo da critiche perché sarei duro e hai già detto che te ne fotti, palesando tra l'altro un ipernarcisimo che ti porta a pensare *che il tradito sia un povero stronzo che non riesce a rimediarsi una scopata, mentre invece molto più spesso è uno che è sicuro di sé e sa dire no.*
> Goditi il tuo smisurato ego fintanto che dimostrerai 10 anni meno e buona fortuna per quando non sarai più tanto appetibile.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No guarda, sarai anche stata egoista nel soddisfare i tuoi desideri, ma almeno hai avuto sempre il buon gusto di non prendere troppo per il culo nessuno e alla fine te la sei anche rischiata rimettendoci le penne.
> Qua siamo davanti a un vuoto spinto, per come si pone.


Già si ritorna al discorso di capacità di assumersi responsabilità


----------



## Traccia (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è chiaro che non la vive bene.
> 
> si giustifica dicendo che ha tradito perché è bella e attraente e dimostra 10 anni di meno e che se non l'avesse fatto sarebbe implosa. a casa mia i problemi di una coppia si risolvono in altro modo che cambiando mutande prima di uscire la mattina.
> 
> di certo c'è che la nostra nuova amica ha un grosso problema di autostima mascherato da sicurezza.


Ma scusa, non si può tradire 
xke non si ama più il compagno, 
perche si cerca una scorciatoia x chiudere una storia finita..
o x semplice piacere del momento, una parentesi?
Ma xke si deve dire che uno x forza ha problemi di autostima?
Io ho tradito x i motivi di cui sopra, tanto che poi le mie storie son finite, ma non c'è sempre uno stesso motivo, di certo io non cercavo conferme e tantissime volte ho detto di no, quando ero presa totalmente dal mio compagno e la storia andava bene.... Xke dici che è mancanza di autostima? Cosi sec me si 'sminuiscono' le motivazioni dei traditori che spesso son ben più complesse


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma imitare Tebe la vedo dura


Impossibile! Lei è unica, infatti... [emoji4] 
Solo che così può capire perché non si è posta proprio benissimo... poi, è probabile che Tebe da qualche parte parli anche di come gestire i periodi di "magra"...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ma scusa, non si può tradire
> xke non si ama più il compagno,
> perche si cerca una scorciatoia x chiudere una storia finita..
> o x semplice piacere del momento, una parentesi?
> ...


Rileggiti il suo post bene e ci arrivi


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aaaaaah forse x qsto resta nei suoi punti fermi?! E chi l'ammazza cosi! Quando sfiorisce si tiene il marito e la famigliola, che cmq ha ben stretta, non come me che ho mandato sempre tt a puttane e morirò appassita e sola
> Non c'ho capito niente della vita...


invece no.hai avuto le palle e la coerenza di vivere la tua vita come ti pareva senza prendere in giro nessuno...e poi chi l'ha detto che rimarrai da sola?


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ma scusa, non si può tradire
> xke non si ama più il compagno,
> perche si cerca una scorciatoia x chiudere una storia finita..
> o x semplice piacere del momento, una parentesi?
> ...



no no, io parlavo dell'autostima della nostra non dei traditi in generale.
io ho tradito tante di quelle volte la mia compagna precedente semplicemente perché da 20 a 26 anni ritenevo un ingiustizia nei confronti della mia giovinezza non andare con altre donne.

l'ho fatto per curiosità, per piacere e perché avevo voglia di farlo.

io parlo dell'autostima di akash


----------



## disincantata (1 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> aaaaaah forse x qsto resta nei suoi punti fermi?! E chi l'ammazza cosi! Quando sfiorisce si tiene il marito e la famigliola, che cmq ha ben stretta, non come me che ho mandato sempre tt a puttane e morirò appassita e sola
> Non c'ho capito niente della vita...


Per forza.  Avete un'idea strana delle donne mature.

Io me lo sono trovato bello in forma e molto  piu giovane di me. 

E mi tengo per altri motivi pure il traditore. ....

meglio due che niente. 

Ho avuto una collega che tradiva a cottimo....ho scoperto che il marito lo sapeva eccome....a sua insaputa.
A 36 anni non mi sono mai posta il problema di essere corteggiata. ...felicemente innamorata.

Oggi però ho ricevuto un complimento particolare da uno sui 50 che mi ha fatto capire che è solo questione di essere predisposte  'darla via'.
Gli ho aperto la porta in copricostume e non mi ero accorta che si intravedeva  il reggiseno con brillantini e altro.
Bell'uomo....ma tre sono troppi ahahaha.

Di cazzate ne ho lette tante (anche scritte)  ma che chi non tradisce è perché non ha occasioni non si può sentire.


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per forza.  Avete un'idea strana delle donne mature.
> 
> Io me lo sono trovato bello in forma e molto  piu giovane di me.
> 
> ...



le occasioni sono ovunque intorno a noi.
ecco perché bisogna evitarle per rimpiangere poi di aver fatto una coglionata.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per forza.  Avete un'idea strana delle donne mature.
> 
> Io me lo sono trovato bello in forma e molto  piu giovane di me.
> 
> ...



Eh si la sua "certezza" è risultata  alla fin fine stizzosa chissà perché


----------



## Traccia (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> invece no.hai avuto le palle e la coerenza di vivere la tua vita come ti pareva senza prendere in giro nessuno...e poi chi l'ha detto che rimarrai da sola?


Mah...grazie x l'ottimismo che mi infondi! 
Chi l'ha detto? Nessuno, ma mi conosco da quasi 40anni (che festeggeró fra un mese in viaggio allestero con una amica, scappo dalla mia città e famiglia xke mi sento 'fallita'!!!)....e non vivo una relazione sana da più di tre anni...x non parlare di quella che ho attualmente, uno schifo...

Ma hai ragione, la speranza è l'ultima a morire!! 
Graciassss


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> 
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> 
> ...


Deve essere veramente difficile aver sempre bisogno delle conferme altrui, magari del primo pirla piacente, per stare bene con se stessi. Sono serissima. Auguri.


----------



## Traccia (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> no no, io parlavo dell'autostima della nostra non dei traditi in generale.
> io ho tradito tante di quelle volte la mia compagna precedente semplicemente perché da 20 a 26 anni ritenevo un ingiustizia nei confronti della mia giovinezza non andare con altre donne.
> 
> l'ho fatto per curiosità, per piacere e perché avevo voglia di farlo.
> ...


Ah scusami, non avevo capito, credevo dicessi in generale


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


Vorresti parlare solo con chi ti capisce. Ti confesso un segreto: chi si comporta come te non è colui/colei che ti capisce, ma è semplicemente una persona che in genere ha i tuoi stessi problemi e che non riesce a risolverli.

Buscopann


----------



## Stark72 (1 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Mah...grazie x l'ottimismo che mi infondi!
> Chi l'ha detto? Nessuno, ma mi conosco da quasi 40anni (che festeggeró fra un mese in viaggio allestero con una amica, scappo dalla mia città e famiglia xke mi sento 'fallita'!!!)....e non vivo una relazione sana da più di tre anni...x non parlare di quella che ho attualmente, uno schifo...
> 
> Ma hai ragione, la speranza è l'ultima a morire!!
> Graciassss


Io sono convinto che il giorno che ti innamorerai di nuovo per davvero, farai la fortuna dell'uomo che ti avrà accanto, perché sarai davvero consapevole di ciò che vuoi.


----------



## disincantata (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Deve essere veramente difficile aver sempre bisogno delle conferme altrui, magari del primo pirla piacente, per stare bene con se stessi. Sono serissima. Auguri.


:up:


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Mah...grazie x l'ottimismo che mi infondi!
> Chi l'ha detto? Nessuno, ma mi conosco da quasi 40anni (che festeggeró fra un mese in viaggio allestero con una amica, scappo dalla mia città e famiglia xke mi sento 'fallita'!!!)....e non vivo una relazione sana da più di tre anni...x non parlare di quella che ho attualmente, uno schifo...
> 
> Ma hai ragione, la speranza è l'ultima a morire!!
> Graciassss


Tu starai bene con te stessa quando ammetterai di essere una lady drama.    solo allora apparirà l'uomo adatto per te


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vorresti parlare solo con chi ti capisce. Ti confesso un segreto: chi si comporta come te non è colui/colei che ti capisce, ma è semplicemente una persona che in genere ha i tuoi stessi problemi e che non riesce a risolverli.
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto.

Ciao Busco, bentornato. [emoji4]  Com'è il tempo a Paperopoli?


----------



## Traccia (1 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per forza.  Avete un'idea strana delle donne mature.
> 
> Io me lo sono trovato bello in forma e molto  piu giovane di me.
> 
> ...


Wow
Ma come fate? Due...tre? A me scoppiava la testa, impegni, incastri, angoscia, paura, ansia..no no, io ho sempre poi preso una strada, è impossibile x me concepire l'idea dell'amante 'fisso', assolutamente no, non ce la faccio. Non ne vedo il senso. Tradire x me è sempre stato il campanello d'allarme, non uno stile di vita.
Concordo che le occasioni sono ovunque e che è ridicolo pensare che chi non tradisce è xke non ne ha, come se fossero poveri brutti sfigati e che nessuno se li fila. Tutti possono farlo, ed invidio ed ammiro tanto chi non ne ha mai sentito la necessità, in pace con il proprio compagno, innamorati, e che in casi di crisi l'ha risolta affrontando l'argomento anche dicendosi addio, ma con sicurezza interiore anziché con qste scappatoie. Il risultato non cambia, ma eviti un sacco di casini.


----------



## Traccia (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che il giorno che ti innamorerai di nuovo per davvero, farai la fortuna dell'uomo che ti avrà accanto, perché sarai davvero consapevole di ciò che vuoi.


Grazie...me lo auguro...lo spero tanto!


----------



## Traccia (1 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu starai bene con te stessa quando ammetterai di essere una lady drama.    solo allora apparirà l'uomo adatto per te


Whats "lady drama"?   Qsta mi mancava  che vivo le cose drammaticamente come dentro un romanzetto rosa o una telenovelas? Manco a dire che ci son cresciuta...mi guardavo i Simpson qndo tutte ke coinquiline volevano veder beautiful e mi lggevo dylan dog mentre mia sorella sfogliava fotoromanzi... Sto drama da dove l'avró preso? ma ci ragioneró su xke ti stimo tanto


----------



## erab (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi)


ha ha 



ha ha ha 



haaa ha ha ha ha haaaaa ha ha ha :rotfl::sonar::sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::sonar::sonar::rotfl::sonar::rotfl::rotfl:





















:blu::blu::blu:


----------



## disincantata (1 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> Wow
> Ma come fate? Due...tre? A me scoppiava la testa, impegni, incastri, angoscia, paura, ansia..no no, io ho sempre poi preso una strada, è impossibile x me concepire l'idea dell'amante 'fisso', assolutamente no, non ce la faccio. Non ne vedo il senso. Tradire x me è sempre stato il campanello d'allarme, non uno stile di vita.
> Concordo che le occasioni sono ovunque e che è ridicolo pensare che chi non tradisce è xke non ne ha, come se fossero poveri brutti sfigati e che nessuno se li fila. Tutti possono farlo, ed invidio ed ammiro tanto chi non ne ha mai sentito la necessità, in pace con il proprio compagno, innamorati, e che in casi di crisi l'ha risolta affrontando l'argomento anche dicendosi addio, ma con sicurezza interiore anziché con qste scappatoie. Il risultato non cambia, ma eviti un sacco di casini.


Non so le altre.

Io non ho problemi.

Non è un impegno. È un piacere che ci si toglie quando si è in due a volerlo e potere. 

Ieri l'ho visto e l'ho solo salutato....non potevo.  Nessun problema. Aumenta solo l'attesa. Bello sapere che c'è. 

Ci si adegua. Senza fronzoli.


----------



## Trinità (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


Sono partiti tutti in quarta senza farti domande, io te ne voglio fare due:
1) Per quale motivo hai sposato colui che è divenuto tuo marito?
2) Hai mai pensato che se ti scopre le tue certezze andranno in fumo?

Se rispondi a queste due domande , forse posso capirti , visto che sono d'accordo con la frase tra parentesi.
ciao


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono partiti tutti in quarta senza farti domande, io te ne voglio fare due:
> 1) Per quale motivo hai sposato colui che è divenuto tuo marito?
> 2) Hai mai pensato che se ti scopre le tue certezze andranno in fumo?
> 
> ...


dimmi che non e QUELLA frase


----------



## erab (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> dimmi che non e QUELLA frase



ehm..... c'è una sola frase fra parentesi


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> dimmi che non e QUELLA frase


è QUELLA.

allucinante.

credere ad una cosa del genere è un arroganza incredibile.


----------



## disincantata (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è QUELLA.
> 
> allucinante.
> 
> credere ad una cosa del genere è un arroganza incredibile.


Io userei altro termine. 

Oggi poi.....


----------



## Trinità (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> dimmi che non e QUELLA frase


Eratò, ho risposta ad un post di una traditrice che ha chiesto se qualcuno la capisce.
Quindi il mio essere d'accordo è riferito a tutto quello scritto da lei.
Quindi se e solo se mi risponde a quelle due domande potrò spiegare cosa intendo.
Se la storia è vera naturalmente.........
Lasciate che risponda , tutto qui.
ciao


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

erab ha detto:


> ehm..... c'è una sola frase fra parentesi


lo so ma volevo rassicurarmi  prima di spiegare a Trinità che nonostante sua moglie sia una cornuta( e quindi come tutti i cornuti secondo quella parentesi sia una povera sfigata che sbava per uno sguardo) aveva gia il "confidente"pronto e quindi lui per diretta esperienza dovrebbe ricredersi....ma dico scherziamo sì? :rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> lo so ma volevo rassicurarmi  prima di spiegare a Trinità che nonostante sua moglie sia una cornuta( e quindi come tutti i cornuti secondo quella parentesi sia una povera sfigata che sbava per uno sguardo) aveva gia il "confidente"pronto e quindi lui per diretta esperienza dovrebbe ricredersi....ma dico scherziamo sì? :rotfl:


Grande!!! Esatto )))


----------



## Trinità (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> lo so ma volevo rassicurarmi  prima di spiegare a Trinità che nonostante sua moglie sia una cornuta( e quindi come tutti i cornuti secondo quella parentesi sia una povera sfigata che sbava per uno sguardo) aveva gia il "confidente"pronto e quindi lui per diretta esperienza dovrebbe ricredersi....ma dico scherziamo sì? :rotfl:





Traccia ha detto:


> Grande!!! Esatto )))


Non esprimete giudizi troppo in fretta!
Lasciate che risponda o volete farlo voi per lei?
Leggete cosa ha scritto prima della parentesi.
Se poi non risponde allora pufffff!


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Eratò, ho risposta ad un post di una traditrice che ha chiesto se qualcuno la capisce.
> Quindi il mio essere d'accordo è riferito a tutto quello scritto da lei.
> Quindi se e solo se mi risponde a quelle due domande potrò spiegare cosa intendo.
> Se la storia è vera naturalmente.........
> ...


e chi ti ha impedito di rispondere? ma se veramente la pensi così se di un arroganza unica ...


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non esprimete giudizi troppo in fretta!
> Lasciate che risponda o volete farlo voi per lei?
> Leggete cosa ha scritto prima della parentesi.
> Se poi non risponde allora pufffff!


ma per cortesia.

sta a casa e ti rispetta perché ti ama non perché non può fare le corna.
ci vuole mezza giornata nemmeno.

basta uscire una sera con le amiche per trovarsi uno con cui tradire il compagno.


----------



## Trinità (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e chi ti ha impedito di rispondere? ma se veramente la pensi così se di un arroganza unica ...


Mi spiace che Tu la pensi così, io voglio solo spiegare a lei perchè ho scritto così.
Ma lei non risponderà, perciò la mia provocazione Ti ha solo fatto arrabbiare e mi dispiace.
ciao


----------



## Stark72 (1 Settembre 2014)

E vabbe' niente, noi traditi siamo proprio degli ingrati. I traditori ci hanno fatto provare l'ebbrezza di essere corteggiati e noi non baciamo per terra. Loro che potevano scegliere tra Brad Pitt e Tom Cruise con uno schiocco di dita, loro che una sera avevano Charlize Teron e la sera dopo uscivano con Angelina Jolie, si erano pietosamente concessi a noi sfigati che sicuramente saremmo rimasti vergini senza di loro.
Stiamo tutti rosicando come castori, perche' adesso bene che vada ci dovremo accontentare delle loro briciole e ci ingozzeremo da soli davanti alla tv come Bridget Jones.
Ma l'amima de li mejo mor***** vostri.


----------



## Trinità (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma per cortesia.
> 
> sta a casa e ti rispetta perché ti ama non perché non può fare le corna.
> ci vuole mezza giornata nemmeno.
> ...


NON SONO ASSOLUTAMENTE D'ACCORDO!


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E vabbe' niente, noi traditi siamo proprio degli ingrati. I traditori ci hanno fatto provare l'ebbrezza di essere corteggiati e noi non baciamo per terra. Loro che potevano scegliere tra Brad Pitt e Tom Cruise con uno schiocco di dita, loro che una sera avevano Charlize Teron e la sera dopo uscivano con Angelina Jolie, si erano pietosamente concessi a noi sfigati che sicuramente saremmo rimasti vergini senza di loro.
> Stiamo tutti rosicando come castori, perche' adesso bene che vada ci dovremo accontentare delle loro briciole e ci ingozzeremo da soli davanti alla tv come Bridget Jones.
> Ma l'amima de li mejo mor***** vostri.



qualcuno doveva pur preparare da mangiare, stirare le camice e quant'altro...


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma per cortesia.
> 
> sta a casa e ti rispetta perché ti ama non perché non può fare le corna.
> ci vuole mezza giornata nemmeno.
> ...


1 oretta ai giardinetti è più che sufficiente....


----------



## Trinità (1 Settembre 2014)

Sì vabbeh! Alaska vai avanti Te che è il tuo il thread.......
Se no mi sbranano....
buonanotte al secchio


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi spiace che Tu la pensi così, io voglio solo spiegare a lei perchè ho scritto così.
> Ma lei non risponderà, perciò la mia provocazione Ti ha solo fatto arrabbiare e mi dispiace.
> ciao


arrabbiata no ma mi son meravigliata piu che altro...non me l'aspettavo


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E vabbe' niente, noi traditi siamo proprio degli ingrati. I traditori ci hanno fatto provare l'ebbrezza di essere corteggiati e noi non baciamo per terra. Loro che potevano scegliere tra Brad Pitt e Tom Cruise con uno schiocco di dita, loro che una sera avevano Charlize Teron e la sera dopo uscivano con Angelina Jolie, si erano pietosamente concessi a noi sfigati che sicuramente saremmo rimasti vergini senza di loro.
> Stiamo tutti rosicando come castori, perche' adesso bene che vada ci dovremo accontentare delle loro briciole e ci ingozzeremo da soli davanti alla tv come Bridget Jones.
> Ma l'amima de li mejo mor***** vostri.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:....mi hai fatto morire!


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> 1 oretta ai giardinetti è più che sufficiente....


ai giardinetti ti trovi i pankabestia però...
se vuoi qualcuno con un pelino più di stile ed una camicia non vai ai giardinetti....


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ai giardinetti ti trovi i pankabestia però...
> se vuoi qualcuno con un pelino più di stile ed una camicia non vai ai giardinetti....


io porto i bimbi ai giardinetti dove ci sono le giostre...sai quanti papà "avventurieri" e altettante mamme? sembra assurdo ma è vero e s' inizia "ciao sono il papà di gigio i bimbi stanno insieme al asilo ,vieni che ti offro un caffè cosi parliamo un po'" e s' inizia piano piano con le confidenze...


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io porto i bimbi ai giardinetti dove ci sono le giostre...sai quanti papà "avventurieri" e altettante mamme? sembra assurdo ma è vero e s' inizia "ciao sono il papà di gigio i bimbi stanno insieme al asilo ,vieni che ti offro un caffè cosi parliamo un po'" e s' inizia piano piano con le confidenze...



penserò a rimorchiare qualcuna ai giardinetti fra una decina d'anni allora!
al momento mi basta spiegare la storia del gin and tonic preso senza alcuna coscienza per attirare l'attenzione.


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> penserò a rimorchiare qualcuna ai giardinetti fra una decina d'anni allora!
> al momento mi basta spiegare la storia del gin and tonic preso senza alcuna coscienza per attirare l'attenzione.


gin and tonic? meglio un bicchiere di Barolo o Chianti...


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> gin and tonic? meglio un bicchiere di Barolo o Chianti...


alle inglesi spiego il gin....alle italiane spiegherò il barolo


----------



## morfeo78 (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


Sei la versione al femminile del mio migliore amico. 
Io e lui siamo molto diversi caratterialmente,  però ci conosciamo così bene che ho incominciato a capirlo benissimo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a fai una cortesia a tuo marito.
> 
> mentigli sempre e fallo bene.
> niente messaggi sul telefono, niente chiamate di numeri non salvati, niente fotografie, niente messaggi su Facebook e quant'altro....
> ...


Amen!


----------



## FataIgnorante (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


Sono nella tua stessa situazione, sono un maschietto anche se dal nick non sembrerebbe! Ho avuto anche una amante per quasi 4 anni ma trombicchiavo anche altre. Però un consiglio, un pò più di stile!
Se sei qui forse cerchi comprensione, o accettazione di uno status che non tutti capiscono o capiranno e che per molti versi è sbagliato. Viviamo in una società monogama e come tale, il nostro status è sbagliato e lo sappiamo.
Benvenuta!


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


MI dispiace che tu abbia un ego così piccolino!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vorresti parlare solo con chi ti capisce. Ti confesso un segreto: chi si comporta come te non è colui/colei che ti capisce, ma è semplicemente una persona che in genere ha i tuoi stessi problemi e che non riesce a risolverli.
> 
> Buscopann


Buondì :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

erab ha detto:


> ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:Si in effetti è una enorme Cazzate, ma è tornata per replicare o no ?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono partiti tutti in quarta senza farti domande, io te ne voglio fare due:
> 1) Per quale motivo hai sposato colui che è divenuto tuo marito?
> 2) Hai mai pensato che se ti scopre le tue certezze andranno in fumo?
> 
> ...


Trinità, maremma maiala, ma perché avalli ste cose da  dementi


----------



## Akash (1 Settembre 2014)

*E vabbe le critiche erano inevitabili ...*



Trinità ha detto:


> Sono partiti tutti in quarta senza farti domande, io te ne voglio fare due:
> 1) Per quale motivo hai sposato colui che è divenuto tuo marito?
> 2) Hai mai pensato che se ti scopre le tue certezze andranno in fumo?
> 
> ...




Rispondo innanzitutto alle domande:
1) perché me ne sono innamorata. Il tradimento non esclude l 'amore
2) certo che ci penso. Per questo faccio di tutto perché non accada. Di certo però se dovesse  accadere sarei più addolorata per il fatto che farei soffrire mio marito.


Non ho scritto per farmi lapidare, le critiche su questo argomento rischiano di diventare banali.....
Si parla di "darla via" (se fossi stata un uomo avreste usato lo stesso termine? Immagino di no);
Ci si scandalizza perché mi piace piacere??? A chi non piace ?? Io non ho mai sentito nessuno dire " evviva sono un cesso e nessuno mi caga. Che figata !";
Ho paura di invecchiare e di sfiorire, certo. Non vedo dove sia lo scandalo. Almeno io ho il coraggio di ammetterlo.


Io non credo nell'amore eterno, nel l'affetto eterno quello si. Non credo ci sia niente di male nel sentire il bisogno di voler rivivere emozioni e passioni che con un rapporto di anni inevitabilmente vanno a perdersi .


Ho scritto su questo forum perché ho bisogno di conoscere persone con situazioni simili. L' unica persona con cui posso confrontarmi é il mio migliore amico che è esattamente come me (un uomo, sarà un caso?).
Certo non si "dovrebbe" tradire perché non è corretto nei confronti della persona con cui di sta. Ma questo a prescindere dalle motivazioni per cui lo si fa.
Io non riesco a non farlo. Sono selettiva in maniera imbarazzante e quando finalmente capito in qualcuno che mi piace non ce la faccio proprio a tirarmi indietro.


Mi dispiace risultare antipatica. La fretta di scrivere in meno parole possibile la mia situazione contribuisce a far sembrare tutto più asettico. Ma ho poco tempo per scrivere qui e devo essere concisa. Scusatemi.


Grazie a chi ha cercato di capirmi e a chi ha compreso il motivo della mia discussione. Traccia soprattutto tu.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è QUELLA.
> 
> allucinante.
> 
> credere ad una cosa del genere è un arroganza incredibile.


No no è proprio da stupidi  Ma tanto pure


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

Quoto fiammetta e fantastica.
Suino ieri mattina to ho visto in tv. Facevano babe maialino coraggioso


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> 1 oretta ai giardinetti è più che sufficiente....


Ma anche se stai buona buona al lavoro


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono partiti tutti in quarta senza farti domande, io te ne voglio fare due:
> 1) Per quale motivo hai sposato colui che è divenuto tuo marito?
> 2) Hai mai pensato che se ti scopre le tue certezze andranno in fumo?
> 
> ...



Ciao Trinità,


"la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi"


Sai, non te la prendere, ma credo che tu non abbia capito questa frase ... 

Oppure, prova a spiegarmi perché credi che sia così ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Ciao Busco, bentornato. [emoji4]  Com'è il tempo a Paperopoli?


Piove
    dalle nuvole sparse.
    Piove su le tamerici
    salmastre ed arse,
    piove su i pini
    scagliosi ed irti,
    piove su i mirti
    divini,
    su le ginestre fulgenti
    di fiori accolti,
    su i ginepri folti
    di coccole aulenti,
    piove su i nostri volti
    silvani,
    piove su le nostre mani
    ignude,
    su i nostri vestimenti
    leggieri,
    su i freschi pensieri
    che l'anima schiude
    novella....

Insomma..un tempo di merda. :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Piove
> dalle nuvole sparse.
> Piove su le tamerici
> salmastre ed arse,
> ...


Anche da me piove


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buondì :up:


'giorno Madame Flambé. Passato bene il we?

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> MI dispiace che tu abbia un ego così piccolino!


Bellissima risposta. Acuta, ironica e attinente al vero. :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> 'giorno Madame Flambé. Passato bene il we?
> 
> Buscopann


Ma si, non mi lamento


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma si, non mi lamento


E' lunedì. Piove. Si lavora. Se non ti lamenti neppure oggi potresti candidarti a icona dell'ottimismo 

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche se stai buona buona al lavoro



Sei riuscita a farmi ridere.
Non ci   pensavo proorio.

Mio marito l'ho conosciuto in ufficio. 

Tanto per cambiare neppure mi ero accorta che mi teneva d'occhio.

Dopo qualche mese visto che passavo oltre. ...sempre di corsa per un lavoro particolare  era entrato nel mio ufficio e mi aveva scritto il suo n. Di telefono dell'ufficio (no cellulari allora) sulla mia agenda.....mai accorta. ....dopo di che ha dovuto decidersi...fermarmi....chiedermi se volevo bere un aperitivo con lui. ....mannaggia a me che  accettai

Era venerdì. ...la stanchezza fa brutto scherzi.


----------



## spleen (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> *Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.*


  A nessuno fa’ piacere essere giudicato, a tutti fa’ piacere essere corteggiati, tutti vorremmo essere capiti.
  Traditori o meno.
  Sono le nostre convinzioni ed il nostro comportamento che ci diversificano.
  Con la frase in neretto tu dici di non voler essere giudicata ma implicitamente dai dell'ipocrita a chi non condivide il tuo atteggiamento.

  [FONT=&quot]Chi cazzo ti credi di essere?[/FONT]


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' lunedì. Piove. Si lavora. Se non ti lamenti neppure oggi potresti candidarti a icona dell'ottimismo
> 
> Buscopann


Infatti non mi lamento  nemmeno oggi


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei riuscita a farmi ridere.
> Non ci   pensavo proorio.
> 
> Mio marito l'ho conosciuto in ufficio.
> ...


Ah ah ah vero mai farsi avvicinare quando si è stanche e stressate, si rischia di prender un lumino per una stella


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

*Akash*

Se ci sei batti  un colpo ... A proposito anche lothar potrebbe aiutarla a sviscerare il suo problema


----------



## Traccia (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Piove
> dalle nuvole sparse.
> Piove su le tamerici
> salmastre ed arse,
> ...


io adoro la pioggia...quando sei chiusa in un ufficio.
Non ti perdi niente li fuori, tanto qui dentro devi starci lo stesso, a sto punto, tanto vale che il tempo sia di merda.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' lunedì. Piove. Si lavora. Se non ti lamenti neppure oggi potresti candidarti a icona dell'ottimismo
> 
> Buscopann


OT io sto prendendo il sole in spiaggia. Non c'è una nuvola. Giusto per farvi incazzare un po


----------



## disincantata (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' lunedì. Piove. Si lavora. Se non ti lamenti neppure oggi potresti candidarti a icona dell'ottimismo
> 
> Buscopann


Qui ancora sole ma vento forte e mare mosso.


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Piove
> dalle nuvole sparse.
> Piove su le tamerici
> salmastre ed arse,
> ...


:inlove:
Bollettino meteo: per il momento sole... poi chissà...
[emoji4]


----------



## Akash (1 Settembre 2014)

*Ops mi sa che ho sbagliato*

Scusatemi ho risposto stamattina ma avendo quotato mi ha messo la riposta nelle pagine precedenti... Ho sbagliato mi sa. Devo postare di nuovo ?? Scusate devo ancora ambientarmi


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Rispondo innanzitutto alle domande:
> 1) perché me ne sono innamorata. Il tradimento non esclude l 'amore
> 2) certo che ci penso. Per questo faccio di tutto perché non accada. Di certo però se dovesse  accadere sarei più addolorata per il fatto che farei soffrire mio marito.
> 
> ...


ha risposto e nessuno l'ha visto!

ma in soldoni akash, cosa stai cercando?
comprensione, compassione, qualcuno che ti dica: brava!!! si, evviva!!! 

perchè sei venuta sul forum? per avere opinioni differenti riguardo a le zozzerie che fai a tuo marito?
il fatto che tu non riesca a tirarti indietro e che ti senta obbligata a tradirlo per me non sta né in cielo né in terra.
si può sempre scegliere e tu prendi puntualmente la strada sbagliata.

quella in cui la parole rispetto, fiducia e amore non rientrano nel vocabolario tuo.

sono scelte, giuste o sbagliate che siano, sono scelte.

certo se mai un giorno tuo marito dovesse scoprirlo non so se la storiella del fiore che appassisce e il sono molto selettiva, non la do a tutti, solo a quelli che mi piacciono....gli basterà


----------



## Akash (1 Settembre 2014)

*Ma come cosa sto cercando???*

Ok allora forse non sono stata chiara e chiedo scusa. Lo ripeto ancora, Cerco qualcuno che vive una situazione simile alla mia con cui confrontarmi!
cosa c ' entra la compassione e tutto il resto??


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Rispondo innanzitutto alle domande:
> 1) perché me ne sono innamorata. Il tradimento non esclude l 'amore
> 2) certo che ci penso. Per questo faccio di tutto perché non accada. Di certo però se dovesse accadere sarei più addolorata per il fatto che farei soffrire mio marito.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAH.
Ehm, scusate.
Però era più forte di me(cit.).


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( *la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi*) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


ahahahaha ma sgonfiati un pelo


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahaha ma sgonfiati un pelo


ma scherzi? Con quello che costa il silicone oggi?


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Posso presentarti mia moglie. Stessa età, lei ti capirebbe di sicuro.
> Per il resto mi astengo da critiche perché sarei duro e hai già detto che te ne fotti, palesando tra l'altro un ipernarcisimo che ti porta a pensare che il tradito sia un povero stronzo che non riesce a rimediarsi una scopata, mentre invece molto più spesso è uno che è sicuro di sé e sa dire no.
> Goditi il tuo smisurato ego fintanto che dimostrerai 10 anni meno e buona fortuna per quando non sarai più tanto appetibile.


:umile:


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Rispondo innanzitutto alle domande:
> 1) perché me ne sono innamorata. Il tradimento non esclude l 'amore
> 2) certo che ci penso. Per questo faccio di tutto perché non accada. Di certo però se dovesse  accadere sarei più addolorata per il fatto che farei soffrire mio marito.
> 
> ...



Ciao

più che antipatica, sembra che tu sia piena di preconcetti ... 
Non credere già in partenza di sapere, cosa pensa chi e come ... 

Certo, che a tutti, più o meno, piace ricevere delle attenzioni. 

Inoltre, se tu hai paura di invecchiare ... è un problema tuo.
Credimi, non per tutti è così. Ognuno ha i suoi timori ... 

Quello che ho notato è, che sono proprio i traditori che spesso 
spargono giudizi a tal punto, che un dialogare diviene faticoso ... 

Comunque, non ho ben capito cosa cerchi e perché ... 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Rispondo innanzitutto alle domande:
> 1) perché me ne sono innamorata. Il tradimento non esclude l 'amore
> 2) certo che ci penso. Per questo faccio di tutto perché non accada. Di certo però se dovesse  accadere sarei più addolorata per il fatto che farei soffrire mio marito.
> 
> ...



Ciao cara ''collega''.....non sei antipatica,e solo che qua'sei l'unica traditrice,be'ci sarei anche io,in fondo poi sono 3 mesi che ho finito,una storia folle...e sto per cominciarne una nuova.>Coraggio.........


----------



## gas (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> OT io sto prendendo il sole in spiaggia. Non c'è una nuvola. Giusto per farvi incazzare un po


:bleble:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao cara ''collega''.....non sei antipatica,*e solo che qua'sei l'unica traditrice*,be'ci sarei anche io,in fondo poi sono 3 mesi che ho finito,una storia folle...e sto per cominciarne una nuova.>Coraggio.........


Ahahahahahhahahahahah! See, Micio.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Daniele ha detto:


> MI dispiace che tu abbia un ego così piccolino!


...disse il disagiato da Pechino...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. *Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.*
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


Questo è il nocciolo, comunque.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è il nocciolo, comunque.


sì, anche che abbia parlato di implosione e non di esplosione.


----------



## gas (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, anche che abbia parlato di implosione e non di esplosione.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> OT io sto prendendo il sole in spiaggia. Non c'è una nuvola. Giusto per farvi incazzare un po


Stendi un telo mare vicino a te che arrivo


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> :bleble:


Sei tornato al lavoro?
Mi spiace


----------



## gas (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei tornato al lavoro?
> Mi spiace



:bleble::bleble::bleble::girapalle:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Rispondo innanzitutto alle domande:
> 1) perché me ne sono innamorata. Il tradimento non esclude l 'amore
> 2) certo che ci penso. Per questo faccio di tutto perché non accada. Di certo però se dovesse  accadere sarei più addolorata per il fatto che farei soffrire mio marito.
> 
> ...


primo neretto : si, lotharone è simpatico ma non invidio la sua ricerca affannata di amichette  sul sottolineato ma certo che fa piacere ...piacere, ma tocca saper distinguerSI dalla massa no ? Tu non mi sembra sia su quella strada, rilassati che sei tesa lo si comprende ARVOLO  Io ho paura della malattia non di invecchiare. Per il resto certo che puoi rivivere tutte le emozioni che vuoi ma non è che chi non segue la tua linea perda chissà cosa, solo,vive secondo i propri principi che se sono diversi dai tuoi non sono ne migliori ne peggiori. Altro grassetto " non ce la faccio proprio a tirarmi indietro" da come scrivi la frase sembra tu soffra di questa tua fragilità.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


Ciao Akash, premetto che sono un (ex) traditore, e che quindi no, non hai motivo di sentirti lapidata, di certo non da me...Lasciati dire che non ti sei presentata nel migliore dei modi, e la forma - quando scriviamo - è importante quanto la sostanza: dare ad una community di traditi (la maggior parte) l'appellativo di "sfigati" che pagherebbero per essere corteggiati, inserendo nella prima riga di saluto che sei una gran gnocca e - poco sotto - che selezioni solo stalloni di primissima qualità...beh, ammetterai che è al limite tra la gaffe e il trolleraggio..Se poi infiocchetti il tutto con un "io la penso così e me fotto degli altri", davvero non si capisce cosa ti conduce qui, se hai voglia di un confronto o solo di provocare...
Vengo alla sostanza: anche io ho sempre tradito, e anche io l'ho fatto in larga parte per avere conferma delle mie capacità seduttive. Sai qual è il nostro problema, Akash? che confidiamo nel fatto che non verremo mai scoperti. E, laddove accadesse, come hai scritto tu "ce ne fotteremmo". E si: perchè noi fottiamo il/la prossimo/a che ci piace, ma corriamo il rischio di fottere ciò che abbiamo. Ora ti chiedo: scrivi che TI SENTI IN GABBIA...e allora perchè non ne esci?cosa ti trattiene, visto che appare evidente che il matrimonio non sia per te...
Per completezza: siamo coetanei, io quando ho deciso di sposarmi, e di mettere al mondo un figlio, ho deciso di appendere - per quanto riguarda "terzi" - i coglioni al chiodo. Vuoi sapere se fa male? si, certo: perchè le donne, le belle donne, mi piacciono molto, e da sempre adoro il flirt e la conquista. Ma la sola idea di perdere la mia nuova famiglia, di deludere mia moglie, e di perdere ciò che ho, mi paralizza. Non significa diventare tristi o "bruciare" la giovinezza. Significa riuscire a godere di ciò che abbiamo scelto (perchè tu non sei pakistana, vero? tu hai scelto liberamente il matrimonio con tuo marito, i figli, ecc?). E di dormire sereni. Certo, anche io "mi sento in gabbia" quando mia moglie mi ricorda che avevo promesso di portarla all'Ikea, e penso alle gambe della vicina che un paio di volte ha civettato: quelle gambe hanno un'attrativa immensa, non sarò ipocrita. Ce l'hanno. Ma mai quanto le parole di mia moglie che, addormentandosi sul divano davanti alla tv, mi dice che sono una persona speciale.
Tuo marito lo è?
E non dirmi che "un flirt ogni tanto" (selezionatissimo, per altro...solo canottieri e fotomodelli..venghino signori venghino..maddai!) non toglie nulla al tuo rapporto. Mi dispiace, vorrei tanto che fosse così e ho sempre voluto pensarla così. L'ho anche detto ad una mia ex storica "ma devi ammettere che non ho mai tolto nulla a noi...che non hai avuto la sensazione di non essere amata". Ma credi davvero che sei solo tu a dettare le condizioni? lascia scegliere tuo marito, se è così...e se non è il tradito sfigato di cui hai parlato...
Ogni volta che tradiamo, togliamo un mucchietto di terra dalla scarpata che regge la costruzione del nostro rapporto. E ci assuefiamo al tradimento. tradire. E' lo stesso verbo, che ci rende infidi...
Io stasera magari rivedrò le gambe della vicina, e penserò anche che un giretto...ma cavolo, vuoi mettere la solidità di ciò che ho costruito?
Pensaci, e dimmi cosa ne pensi...perchè non credo che tu sia qui solo per chiederci come riuscire a cornificare meglio...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Ok allora forse non sono stata chiara e chiedo scusa. Lo ripeto ancora, Cerco qualcuno che vive una situazione simile alla mia con cui confrontarmi!
> cosa c ' entra la compassione e tutto il resto??


Contatta lothar


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao cara ''collega''.....non sei antipatica,e solo che qua'sei l'unica traditrice,be'ci sarei anche io,in fondo poi sono 3 mesi che ho finito,una storia folle...e sto per cominciarne una nuova.>Coraggio.........


Ma come l'unico tu ... Su via lothar :facepalm:comunque io le ho,consigliato di confrontarsi con te


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Ok allora forse non sono stata chiara e chiedo scusa. Lo ripeto ancora, Cerco qualcuno che vive una situazione simile alla mia con cui confrontarmi!
> cosa c ' entra la compassione e tutto il resto??


Paris Hilton è in ferie. Comunque le ho mandato un messaggio.


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2014)

Che bello aver paura di invecchiare e di sfiorire. L'ha avuta, l'ha mia madre. Mi ha telefonato giorni fa, sconvolta da un incubo: doveva fare il saggio di danza e col tutù le si vedevano le braccia avvizzite. Piangeva. Ho cercato di farla ridere: ma ti rendi conto che con tutti i problemi che abbiamo dobbiamo anche occuparci di queste cazzate?
Ha riso un po'.
È tuo padre.
Sei tu, mamma.
Tu non sai.
Sei tu ed è lui.
Mi ha derisa, il porco.
Anche tu lo umili, mamma.
Vieni con me a fare le punturine, ti prego.
No mamma.
Non lo diciamo a nessuno.
Non è quello, mamma.
Hai due segni ai lati delle labbra.
Li avevo anche a 12 anni, mamma.
Sei troppo magra, è per quello.
Può essere, mamma.
Tua sorella fa paura.
Lo so mamma. 
Dimmi quanto pesa.
Cazzi suoi. Fidati, si sta correndo ai ripari.
Fammi un regalo: truccati, metti i tacchi, fai la strafiga tu che ancora puoi. Il tempo passa.
Non mi sento a mio agio, mamma, così, senza motivo.
...


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Quello che si fa fatica a capire spesso e volentieri quando si entra su un forum è il fatto che il forum, per sua stessa struttura ed utenti, porta a esprimersi secondo proprio coscienza e secondo il proprio sentire e vissuto.
Però la gente continua a chiedere che non si giudichi, che poi non sono giudizi, sono solo le idee delle persone che la mattina accedono qui e leggono le ultime novità.
Se vuoi ti facciamo tutti un applauso e ti diciamo tutti che va tutto bene.
Ciò non toglie che un atteggiamento simile possa pesantemente indisporre.
Sono fidanzata e non tradisco, ma io sono un cesso e sono contenta di esserlo, perchè quelli che si avvicinano non lo fanno perchè sono una strafiga...ma perchè evidentemente sono un cesso interessante. E nonostante questo scelgo di non tradire, me ne pentirò a 60 anni quando capirò che mi sono divertita poco, ma pazienza...ognuno nella vita ha le sue priorità e la mia non è il sesso senza motivo solo perchè sono gnocca e mi piace farmi vedere...e per quanto a 15 anni mi dispiaceva essere l'ultima tra le mie amiche oggi non hai idea di quanto mi reputi fortunata.
Ti auguro che qualcuno ti possa capire, perchè io sicuramente non posso...o magari potrei pure, ma non condividerei...sicchè...


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Rispondo innanzitutto alle domande:
> 1) perché me ne sono innamorata. Il tradimento non esclude l 'amore
> 2) certo che ci penso. Per questo faccio di tutto perché non accada. Di certo però se dovesse  accadere sarei più addolorata per il fatto che farei soffrire mio marito.
> 
> ...


Gli è che il non riuscire a resistere alle tentazioni sembra autoassolutorio.

anche perchè è in contraddizione con l'essere iperselettiva.

Forse sarebbe d'aiuto se provassi a spiegarti più diffusamente


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello che si fa fatica a capire spesso e volentieri quando si entra su un forum è il fatto che il forum, per sua stessa struttura ed utenti, porta a esprimersi secondo proprio coscienza e secondo il proprio sentire e vissuto.
> Però la gente continua a chiedere che non si giudichi, che poi non sono giudizi, sono solo le idee delle persone che la mattina accedono qui e leggono le ultime novità.
> Se vuoi ti facciamo tutti un applauso e ti diciamo tutti che va tutto bene.
> Ciò non toglie che un atteggiamento simile possa pesantemente indisporre.
> ...


Io non so se posso capirti. Io mi sono sempre sentita grassa, anche quando ero gravemente sotto peso. Da bambina ero tutta trine e merletti, mia madre mi tingeva i capelli biondo cenere. Era un osso duro, quindi per un po' ho sopportato anche la derisione degli altri bambini per questo. Se guardo le mie foto ero bellissima, ma mi sono sempre sentita un cesso. Ho iniziato pian piano a vestirmi come volevo. L'ultima lite folle a 24 anni, per un paio di pantaloni grigi banalissimi. Ero una prof al liceo e volevo essere anonima.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Ok allora forse non sono stata chiara e chiedo scusa. Lo ripeto ancora, Cerco qualcuno che vive una situazione simile alla mia con cui confrontarmi!
> cosa c ' entra la compassione e tutto il resto??


Eccomi qua. Traditore, del tipo seriale. Su cosa vorresti confrontarti?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Rispondo innanzitutto alle domande:
> 1) perché me ne sono innamorata.* Il tradimento non esclude l 'amore*



Finalmente qualcuno c'è arrivato. 


Amore e infatuazione sono binari paralleli. Lo scrivo per la tremiliardesima volta, ma repetita iuvant.


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non so se posso capirti. Io mi sono sempre sentita grassa, anche quando ero gravemente sotto peso. Da bambina ero tutta trine e merletti, mia madre mi tingeva i capelli biondo cenere. Era un osso duro, quindi per un po' ho sopportato anche la derisione degli altri bambini per questo. Se guardo le mie foto ero bellissima, ma mi sono sempre sentita un cesso. Ho iniziato pian piano a vestirmi come volevo. L'ultima lite folle a 24 anni, per un paio di pantaloni grigi banalissimi. Ero una prof al liceo e volevo essere anonima.


No, non ho avuto simili esperienze. Mia madre non è quel genere di madre...
A me non è mai fregato nulla dell'aspetto e ho sempre avuto abbastanza sicurezza in questo senso...ma è ovvio che quando in gruppo tutti vanno dalle tue amiche e tu vieni sempre scartata e appellata come "quel cesso" un qualche dubbio ti viene...e allora non ho mai puntato sui capelli o i pantaloni che stanno meglio, ma su ben altro!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


Cosa cerchi/trovi nell'altro che tuo marito non ha/non ti dà/non ti può dare?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non ho avuto simili esperienze. Mia madre non è quel genere di madre...
> A me non è mai fregato nulla dell'aspetto e ho sempre avuto abbastanza sicurezza in questo senso...ma è ovvio che quando in gruppo tutti vanno dalle tue amiche e tu vieni sempre scartata e appellata come "quel cesso" un qualche dubbio ti viene...e allora non ho mai puntato sui capelli o i pantaloni che stanno meglio, ma su ben altro!


Su cosa, scusa?


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Su cosa, scusa?


Carattere?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Carattere?


Ah ok. Quello lo davo per scontato. Pensavo ci fosse altro che mi sfuggiva.


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Una domanda: che intendi tu per confrontarsi? Per me è cercare un punto di vista diverso dal mio, per confrontarlo, appunto, con il mio e analizzare le cose che mi fanno stare male con elementi che Nn potrei avere di mio. Non si cercano conferme quando si cerca un confronto, per quello basta guardarsi allo specchio...
Imho...


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non ho avuto simili esperienze. Mia madre non è quel genere di madre...
> A me non è mai fregato nulla dell'aspetto e ho sempre avuto abbastanza sicurezza in questo senso...ma è ovvio che quando in gruppo tutti vanno dalle tue amiche e tu vieni sempre scartata e appellata come "quel cesso" un qualche dubbio ti viene...e allora non ho mai puntato sui capelli o i pantaloni che stanno meglio, ma su ben altro!


Anche io, su ben altro. È stata una ribellione. Ma mi sono sempre sentita inadeguata, una delusione per mia madre. E se nelle foto venivo bellissima -mio zio faceva qualche sfigatissima pubblicità e sapessi le liti tra i miei perché mio papà non voleva che io facessi "i provini"- mi sembrava solo un trucco, un'impostura momentanea. Poi con l'adolescenza per due annetti buoni sono diventata cessa sul serio.... mariiiiiiiia che traggedia!!!!


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Anche io, su ben altro. È stata una ribellione. Ma mi sono sempre sentita inadeguata, una delusione per mia madre. E se nelle foto venivo bellissima -mio zio faceva qualche sfigatissima pubblicità e sapessi le liti tra i miei perché mio papà non voleva che io facessi "i provini"- mi sembrava solo un trucco, un'impostura momentanea. Poi con l'adolescenza per due annetti buoni sono diventata cessa sul serio.... mariiiiiiiia che traggedia!!!!


L'adolescenza è bastarda...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Una domanda: che intendi tu per confrontarsi? Per me è cercare un punto di vista diverso dal mio, per confrontarlo, appunto, con il mio e analizzare le cose che mi fanno stare male con elementi che Nn potrei avere di mio. Non si cercano conferme quando si cerca un confronto, per quello basta guardarsi allo specchio...
> Imho...


Intendeva dire condividere esperienze simili, nel caso specifico. E anche basta con sto cazzo di imho che non si può leggere.


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intendeva dire condividere esperienze simili, nel caso specifico. E anche basta con sto cazzo di imho che non si può leggere.


Uff... imho...
Ok, significa raccontarsi le avventure e scambiarsi tecniche?


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Finalmente qualcuno c'è arrivato.
> 
> 
> Amore e infatuazione sono binari paralleli. Lo scrivo per la tremiliardesima volta, ma repetita iuvant.


President io mi infatuo dalle 2 alle 5 volte al giorno. Ma credo che il suo sentirsi "in gabbia" - che la porta a cedere a tali infatuazioni - sia difficilmente compatibile con la permanenza in un rapporto a cui tieni....Non è l'amore in sè, concetto astratto, a farti desistere, ma il fatto che a) se ti beccano, crolla tutto (e non dirmi "non ti beccano"....una scopata isolata nella vita, la fa franca...o poche e sporadiche in un rapporto trentennale..ma poi, il solo rischio..); b) tante infatuazioni consecutive minano il tuo rapporto d'ammmore


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Una domanda: che intendi tu per confrontarsi? Per me è cercare un punto di vista diverso dal mio, per confrontarlo, appunto, con il mio e analizzare le cose che mi fanno stare male con elementi che Nn potrei avere di mio. Non si cercano conferme quando si cerca un confronto, per quello basta guardarsi allo specchio...
> Imho...


Lola, tranquilla, è arrivata Paris JB Hilton, stiamo apposto.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cosa cerchi/trovi nell'altro che tuo marito non ha/non ti dà/non ti può dare?


beh, su questo mi sembra essere stata chiara: li vuole bellissimi, muscolosissimi, stallonissimi. 
(escludendo il fatto che il cornuto sia uno "sfigato che pagherebbe per essere corteggiato"...è una provocazione, laddove non lo fosse: o è cornuta anche lei, o magari lo tradisce proprio perchè sfigato..)


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lola, tranquilla, è arrivata Paris JB Hilton, stiamo apposto.


Fai conto che mi rotolo dalle risate!
Con trappolatalk, come ben sai, è difficile renderlo... [emoji4]


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Uff... imho...
> Ok, significa raccontarsi le avventure e scambiarsi tecniche?


Boh, anche. Vediamo che dice, chi lo sa.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, su questo mi sembra essere stata chiara: li vuole bellissimi, muscolosissimi, stallonissimi.
> (escludendo il fatto che il cornuto sia uno "sfigato che pagherebbe per essere corteggiato"...è una provocazione, laddove non lo fosse: o è cornuta anche lei, o magari lo tradisce proprio perchè sfigato..)


Allora mi sa che qui non trova pane per i suoi denti :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lola, tranquilla, è arrivata Paris JB Hilton, stiamo apposto.


Ma che è sto sarcasmo da disagiata? Meglio invece trattarla come avesse il marchio dell'infamia? Ma te ne vai affanculo tu e la tua acicidità da repressa della merda?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è sto sarcasmo da disagiata? Meglio invece trattarla come avesse il marchio dell'infamia? Ma te ne vai affanculo tu e la tua acicidità da repressa della merda?


Ciao Paris, anche io ti voglio bene.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, su questo mi sembra essere stata chiara: li vuole bellissimi, muscolosissimi, stallonissimi. (escludendo il fatto che il cornuto sia uno "sfigato che pagherebbe per essere corteggiato"...è una provocazione, laddove non lo fosse: o è cornuta anche lei, o magari lo tradisce proprio perchè sfigato..)


Non l'ha scritto (o mi è sfuggito??).
Io parlavo di sensazioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Paris, anche io ti voglio bene.


E finiscila, cogliona. Sempre così con le traditrici che arrivano. SEMPRE. Vatti a sfogare sul quel
cazzo di thread che apristi apposta perchè NON CE LA FAI (il rifugio, è anche inutile che te lo indico
che lo sai benissimo a quale mi riferisco) e non rompere più i coglioni, a me nello specifico. Asina.


----------



## Akash (1 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi che palle. Non ho mai detto che vado con stalloni e fotomodelli.... Magari, aggiungerei. Dico che sono molto selettiva e che per trovare un uomo che mi attrae e mi "fa sangue" ce ne vuole. 


Non dico neanche che non accetto le critiche, ovvio che mi arrivano se scrivo su un forum, dico solo che non mi interessano. Non ora, perlomeno, poiché il motivo per cui ho scritto questo post e' quello di parlare di persone come me , di sapere come la vivono loro e come la pensano sull'argomento. 

Mi viene il dubbio di aver sbagliato forum


----------



## Stark72 (1 Settembre 2014)

E' come quel cartone animato che dice "non sono cattivo, è che mi disegnano così".
Comunque secondo me la paura di invecchiare non è una cosa positiva e spesso porta le persone a coprirsi di ridicolo per apparire ciò che non sono più.
Mio padre per esempio a 67 anni si veste da idiota e fa ridere, perché non vuole ammettere di essere anziano e si mette roba che non indosserei nemmeno io a 42 anni.
E che ridere in vacanza quando la mogliettina guardava il culo delle ventenni e si stringeva il bikini per strizzare le tette.


----------



## Akash (1 Settembre 2014)

Sono perfettamente d 'accordo ma non è il mio caso, per ora. Spero di non arrivarci mai


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> President io mi infatuo dalle 2 alle 5 volte al giorno. Ma credo che il suo sentirsi "in gabbia" - che la porta a cedere a tali infatuazioni - sia difficilmente compatibile con la permanenza in un rapporto a cui tieni....Non è l'amore in sè, concetto astratto, a farti desistere, ma il fatto che a) se ti beccano, crolla tutto (e non dirmi "non ti beccano"....una scopata isolata nella vita, la fa franca...o poche e sporadiche in un rapporto trentennale..ma poi, il solo rischio..); b) tante infatuazioni consecutive minano il tuo rapporto d'ammmore


A) ho smesso per i rischi (non solo di essere beccato), quindi sfondi una porta aperta
B) non sono d'accordo

Definire la propria famiglia una gabbia in effetti non è il massimo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Ragazzi che palle. Non ho mai detto che vado con stalloni e fotomodelli.... Magari, aggiungerei. Dico che sono molto selettiva e che per trovare un uomo che mi attrae e mi "fa sangue" ce ne vuole.
> 
> 
> Non dico neanche che non accetto le critiche, ovvio che mi arrivano se scrivo su un forum, dico solo che non mi interessano. Non ora, perlomeno, poiché il motivo per cui ho scritto questo post e' quello di parlare di persone come me , di sapere come la vivono loro e come la pensano sull'argomento.
> ...


beh, io credo di averti risposto su come la vivevo, e vivo, io...addirittura ti ho chiesto cosa ne pensi...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Ragazzi che palle. Non ho mai detto che vado con stalloni e fotomodelli.... Magari, aggiungerei. Dico che sono molto selettiva e che per trovare un uomo che mi attrae e mi "fa sangue" ce ne vuole.
> 
> 
> Non dico neanche che non accetto le critiche, ovvio che mi arrivano se scrivo su un forum, dico solo che non mi interessano. Non ora, perlomeno, poiché il motivo per cui ho scritto questo post e' quello di parlare di persone come me , di sapere come la vivono loro e come la pensano sull'argomento.
> ...


Ah, sicuramente lo hai sbagliato. Poi come uno la vive è personale. Io la vivo "bene" nella misura in cui "bene" può essere qualcosa di estremamente soggettivo.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Ragazzi che palle. Non ho mai detto che vado con stalloni e fotomodelli.... Magari, aggiungerei. Dico che sono molto selettiva e che per trovare un uomo che mi attrae e mi "fa sangue" ce ne vuole.
> 
> 
> Non dico neanche che non accetto le critiche, ovvio che mi arrivano se scrivo su un forum, dico solo che non mi interessano. Non ora, perlomeno, poiché il motivo per cui ho scritto questo post e' quello di parlare di persone come me , di sapere come la vivono loro e come la pensano sull'argomento.
> ...


resta il fatto che non si capisce ancora cosa tu intendi per uomo che ti fa sangue.  ad esempio.   

partiamo dalle basi.    se la tua serialità non è ricerca di conferme,allora è passione per il sesso.    Ti piace sperimentare in questo campo?


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, su questo mi sembra essere stata chiara: li vuole bellissimi, muscolosissimi, stallonissimi.
> (escludendo il fatto che il cornuto sia uno "sfigato che pagherebbe per essere corteggiato"...è una provocazione, laddove non lo fosse: o è cornuta anche lei, o magari lo tradisce proprio perchè sfigato..)


Cazzarola. Per me da sempre il bellone è pollice verso. Muscoloso poi...


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Ragazzi che palle. Non ho mai detto che vado con stalloni e fotomodelli.... Magari, aggiungerei. Dico che sono molto selettiva e che per trovare un uomo che mi attrae e mi "fa sangue" ce ne vuole.
> 
> 
> Non dico neanche che non accetto le critiche, ovvio che mi arrivano se scrivo su un forum, dico solo che non mi interessano. Non ora, perlomeno, poiché il motivo per cui ho scritto questo post e' quello di parlare di persone come me , di sapere come la vivono loro e come la pensano sull'argomento.
> ...


A questo punto viene il dubbio anche a me, nel senso che qui c'è una fauna poliedrica, tante storie diverse che girano tutte intorno ai rapporti sentimentali... storie diverse e sensibilità diverse... c'è chi soffre molto x aver scoperto di essere stato tradito... quindi comprenderai che il tuo approccio nn è proprio dei più empatici...
Per quanto riguarda ignorare le critiche... beh fai come meglio credi, ma questo nn può impedire a nessuno di dire la sua...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E finiscila, cogliona. *Sempre così con le traditrici che arrivano*. SEMPRE. Vatti a sfogare sul quel
> cazzo di thread che apristi apposta perchè NON CE LA FAI (il rifugio, è anche inutile che te lo indico
> che lo sai benissimo a quale mi riferisco) e non rompere più i coglioni, a me nello specifico. Asina.


Falso. Solo quelle con la spocchia. Ciao ciao.


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> resta il fatto che non si capisce ancora cosa tu intendi per uomo che ti fa sangue.  ad esempio.
> 
> partiamo dalle basi.    se la tua serialità non è ricerca di conferme,allora è passione per il sesso.    Ti piace sperimentare in questo campo?


Vorrei tanto sapere cosa "fa sangue" per molti di voi


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> E' come quel cartone animato che dice "non sono cattivo, è che mi disegnano così".
> Comunque secondo me la paura di invecchiare non è una cosa positiva e spesso porta le persone a coprirsi di ridicolo per apparire ciò che non sono più.
> Mio padre per esempio a 67 anni si veste da idiota e fa ridere, perché non vuole ammettere di essere anziano e si mette roba che non indosserei nemmeno io a 42 anni.
> E che ridere in vacanza quando la mogliettina guardava il culo delle ventenni e si stringeva il bikini per strizzare le tette.


Io sono cresciuta con una madre il cui aspetto fisico è tutto e la paura di invecchiare è difficile da vincere, soprattutto quando sei convinta che hai solo la tua bellezza da offrire...


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto sapere cosa "fa sangue" per molti di voi


dal punto di vista meramente estetico,il seno grande.    mi piace la donna morbida.

dal punto di vista caratteriale...il lasciarmi fare.   il non essere frenetiche.   boh,sul resto dovrei pensarci su.

PS: siamo OT


----------



## Stark72 (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto sapere cosa "fa sangue" per molti di voi


Un visino interessante in una donna ironica e di battuta pronta, e posso diventare pazzo.
Certo ovviamente parlo solo su base di fantasticherie, purtroppo a parte mia moglie non mi si è mai raccattato nessuno perché sono un povero sfigatello 
Speriamo che un giorno mi capiti un'altra anima pia, altrimenti mi comprerò un saio francescano e un paio di sandali.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto sapere* cosa "fa sangue" per molti di voi *


Per molti (e forse per tutti): quando rotoli giù dagli scogli

Buscopann


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sono cresciuta con una madre il cui aspetto fisico è tutto e la paura di invecchiare è difficile da vincere, soprattutto quando sei convinta che hai solo la tua bellezza da offrire...


Hey sista 
L'ultima frase è il sunto.
Moi aussi.


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Hey sista
> L'ultima frase è il sunto.
> Moi aussi.


Sì, le similitudini sono molte... [emoji4]


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dal punto di vista meramente estetico,il seno grande.    mi piace la donna morbida.
> 
> dal punto di vista caratteriale...il lasciarmi fare.   il non essere frenetiche.   boh,sul resto dovrei pensarci su.
> 
> PS: siamo OT


Sorry :-D
Con te ero vicina ad indovinare l'abbozzo ;-)


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto sapere cosa "fa sangue" per molti di voi


Bel sedere + capelli curati + mani curate + lineamenti del viso.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Bel sedere + capelli curati + mani curate + lineamenti del viso.


A me basta che il cuore batta e che la temperatura non scenda sotto i 32 °C.
Il fatto che respiri non è determinante 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Falso. Solo quelle con la spocchia. Ciao ciao.


Che poi sarebbero tutte quelle che arrivano qui senza il cilicio. Vai via.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto sapere cosa "fa sangue" per molti di voi


Il fascino. Difficile descrivere cos'è il fascino ma tant'è. Sicuramente ha molto a che fare con la testa (mia e dell'altra).


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi sarebbero tutte quelle che arrivano qui senza il cilicio. Vai via.


ennò, sarebbero quelle che non hanno un palo come dotazione di serie. Ma tranquillo, la lascio alle tue cure.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Ragazzi che palle. Non ho mai detto che vado con stalloni e fotomodelli.... Magari, aggiungerei. Dico che sono molto selettiva e che per trovare un uomo che mi attrae e mi "fa sangue" ce ne vuole.
> 
> 
> Non dico neanche che non accetto le critiche, ovvio che mi arrivano se scrivo su un forum, dico solo che non mi interessano. Non ora, perlomeno, poiché il motivo per cui ho scritto questo post e' quello di parlare di persone come me , di sapere come la vivono loro e come la pensano sull'argomento.
> ...


come la vivono cosa ? Specifica : come sapersi organizzare per non esser scoperti, come evitare l'implosione  che tu paventi, questa implosione  deriva solo da mancanza  di fisicità  ( non necessariamente da stallone - mi auguro per te ) o si tratta anche di altro ? Te lo sei chiesta ?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Cazzarola. Per me da sempre il bellone è pollice verso. Muscoloso poi...


Per me no  Non dico che disdegno ma insomma c'è altro che mi interessa


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto sapere cosa "fa sangue" per molti di voi


Temo ( purtroppo ) solo una mera fisicità so esseri inferiori sallo :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

Buongiorno 
mamma mia gia le parolacce a quest ora....che odio....
cmq non capisco il volersi confrontare ADESSO. dopo anni e relazioni che tradisci....
non credo la tua sia voglia di confronto, piu che altro, rasaicurazione che ce ne sat di gente che fa come te e che si campa bene lo stesso, gia che ci siamo , scambiamoci consigli....
io l ho interpreatata cosi, ma boh....
buona notte


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sono cresciuta con una madre il cui aspetto fisico è tutto e la paura di invecchiare è difficile da vincere, soprattutto quando sei convinta che hai solo la tua bellezza da offrire...


Deve essere bruttissimo vivere così


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Un visino interessante in una donna ironica e di battuta pronta, e posso diventare pazzo.
> Certo ovviamente parlo solo su base di fantasticherie, purtroppo a parte mia moglie non mi si è mai raccattato nessuno perché sono un povero sfigatello
> Speriamo che un giorno mi capiti un'altra anima pia, altrimenti mi comprerò un saio francescano e un paio di sandali.


 se ti capita ti regalo un messale  e comunque i francescani sono deliziosi


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> mamma mia gia le parolacce a quest ora....che odio....
> cmq non capisco il volersi confrontare ADESSO. dopo anni e relazioni che tradisci....
> non credo la tua sia voglia di confronto, piu che altro, rasaicurazione che ce ne sat di gente che fa come te e che si campa bene lo stesso, gia che ci siamo , scambiamoci consigli....
> ...


Ma appunto: dopo una vita di tradimenti, uno che consigli deve scambiare con chi ha la stessa sua esperienza? Una app con le liste dei motel? 
I parcheggi meno frequentati?
mah.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so Tebe e' molto più easy Simpaticissima


e soprattutto non si è sposata mettendo al mondo 2 figli


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per molti (e forse per tutti): quando rotoli giù dagli scogli
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Grande busco :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma appunto: dopo una vita di tradimenti, uno che consigli deve scambiare con chi ha la stessa sua esperienza? Una app con le liste dei motel?
> *I parcheggi meno frequentati?*
> mah.


No! Quelli più frequentati!! 
Meglio!!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me basta che il cuore batta e che la temperatura non scenda sotto i 32 °C.
> Il fatto che respiri non è determinante
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl:Come sotto i 32 C ? Ma così è ghiacciata !!! :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma appunto: dopo una vita di tradimenti, uno che consigli deve scambiare con chi ha la stessa sua esperienza? Una app con le liste dei motel?
> I parcheggi meno frequentati?
> mah.


ciao bellissima sbri 
io credo che forse sia solo voglia di parlarne.
e siccome e' solo parlarne e non confrontarsi non accetta giudizi ....i dettagli fisici non sono una coincidenza...
io cmq sono molto piu figa,


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma appunto: dopo una vita di tradimenti, uno che consigli deve scambiare con chi ha la stessa sua esperienza? Una app con le liste dei motel?
> I parcheggi meno frequentati?
> mah.


appunto non ha chiarito il punto fondamentale, oltre che da cosa deriva la sua implosione


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e soprattutto non si è sposata mettendo al mondo 2 figli


Minchia che handicappata. Tu eh. Non il poveraccio vero con qualche disabilità. Ma tu. Cinzia Minni (nome e cognome).


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo...te manca il manico!!!!!


Credo invece che Fiammetta potrebbe trovare uomini pronti non solo ad andarci a letto ma anche ad avere una relazione duratura con lei senza alcuna difficoltà. Proprio n.e.s.s.u.n.a.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e soprattutto non si è sposata mettendo al mondo 2 figli


già ... Evidentemente si conosce bene


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao bellissima sbri
> io credo che forse sia solo voglia di parlarne.
> e siccome e' solo parlarne e non confrontarsi non accetta giudizi ....i dettagli fisici non sono una coincidenza...
> io cmq sono molto piu figa,


Tu sei fighissima ... Lo certifico


----------



## Stark72 (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *se ti capita ti regalo un messale*  e comunque i francescani sono deliziosi


Ma sì dai, cambio pure nick: Trinistark :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e soprattutto non si è sposata mettendo al mondo 2 figli


Cosa c'entra, scusa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao bellissima sbri
> io credo che forse sia solo voglia di parlarne.
> e siccome e' solo parlarne e non confrontarsi non accetta giudizi *....i dettagli fisici non sono una coincidenza*...
> io cmq sono molto piu figa,


avevo notato. Astenersi perditempo


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo invece che Fiammetta potrebbe trovare uomini pronti non solo ad andarci a letto ma anche ad avere una relazione duratura con lei senza alcuna difficoltà. Proprio n.e.s.s.u.n.a.


Ohi  grazie tesoro  Spider credo stesse scherzando anche perché non mi conosce


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> già ... Evidentemente si conosce bene


non amerà le gabbie.
anche se questa è solo provocazione


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma poi, miserevoli poverette, Tebe quando è entrata qui è stata massacrata al punto che per un bel po' di tempo smise di scrivere. Poi rientrò e fu "accettata", guarda il caso, quando raccontò del tradimento di Mattia, dal patto di fedeltà rotto e blablabla, argomenti assai più consoni a voialtre donne rette e pie. Altro che Tebe qui e lì, che qua se uno non si duole in qualche misura mica va bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e soprattutto non si è sposata mettendo al mondo 2 figli


Oddio, mi è venuto un dubbio... ha finito di allattare?


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio, mi è venuto un dubbio... ha finito di allattare?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma poi, miserevoli poverette, Tebe quando è entrata qui è stata massacrata al punto che per un bel po' di tempo smise di scrivere. Poi rientrò e fu "accettata", guarda il caso, quando raccontò del tradimento di Mattia, dal patto di fedeltà rotto e blablabla, argomenti assai più consoni a voialtre donne rette e pie. Altro che Tebe qui e lì, che qua se uno non si duole in qualche misura mica va bene.


ho deciso che non abbandono il culo....basta, non voglio piu essere pia e sicuramente meno retta


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma poi, miserevoli poverette, *Tebe* quando è entrata qui è stata massacrata al punto che per un bel po' di tempo smise di scrivere. Poi rientrò e fu "accettata", guarda il caso, quando raccontò del tradimento di Mattia, dal patto di fedeltà rotto e blablabla, argomenti assai più consoni a voialtre donne rette e pie. Altro che Tebe qui e lì, che qua se uno non si duole in qualche misura mica va bene.


OT Tebe è una che va controcorrente, ha il coraggio delle sue idee (qualunque esse siano) e tira diritto anche se la massacrano. La stimo molto e mi manca molto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma poi, miserevoli poverette, Tebe quando è entrata qui è stata massacrata al punto che per un bel po' di tempo smise di scrivere. Poi rientrò e fu "accettata", guarda il caso, quando raccontò del tradimento di Mattia, dal patto di fedeltà rotto e blablabla, argomenti assai più consoni a voialtre donne rette e pie. Altro che Tebe qui e lì, che qua se uno non si duole in qualche misura mica va bene.


è esattamente il contrario, testina. Tebe si è iscritta la prima volta per parlare del tradimento di Mattia. Poi è tornata per raccontare la sua storia con Man.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu sei fighissima ... Lo certifico


:bacio:


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho deciso che non abbandono il culo....basta, non voglio piu essere pia e sicuramente *meno retta*


stringi il retto, dammi retta:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stringi il retto, dammi retta:singleeye:


:rotfl::sonar:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è esattamente il contrario, testina. Tebe si è iscritta la prima volta per parlare del tradimento di Mattia. Poi è tornata per raccontare la sua storia con Man.


E tanto bene la trattaste quando raccontò d'essere una traditrice che non scrisse per vario tempo. Pensa un po'.


----------



## gas (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è esattamente il contrario, testina. Tebe si è iscritta la prima volta per parlare del tradimento di Mattia. Poi è tornata per raccontare la sua storia con Man.


infatti :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma sì dai, cambio pure nick: Trinistark :mexican::mexican::mexican:


Noooo ti pregoooooooo :scared:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra, scusa?


c'entra per chi la vede cosi


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> OT Tebe è una che va controcorrente, ha il coraggio delle sue idee (qualunque esse siano) e tira diritto anche se la massacrano. La stimo molto e mi manca molto.


Massacravano.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma poi, miserevoli poverette, Tebe quando è entrata qui è stata massacrata al punto che per un bel po' di tempo smise di scrivere. Poi rientrò e fu "accettata", guarda il caso, quando raccontò del tradimento di Mattia, dal patto di fedeltà rotto e blablabla, argomenti assai più consoni a voialtre donne rette e pie. Altro che Tebe qui e lì, che qua se uno non si duole in qualche misura mica va bene.



JB, guarda che il tutto è reciproco. Quando sono entrata da tradita, me ne hanno detto di tutti i colori ...
Tebe poi, si era fissata che ero solo casa e chiesa ... e dietro a lei, la banda ... infatti, litigavamo non poco. 
E ci è voluto la volontà di entrambe ... per riconoscere, che erano solo preconcetti a parlare ...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra, scusa?


Ah president porco zio ma l'accendete l'interruttore ogni tanto o vi muove solo quello che avete in mezzo alle gambe ? :idea:


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, guarda che il tutto è reciproco. Quando sono entrata da tradita, me ne hanno detto di tutti i colori ...
> Tebe poi, si era fissata che ero solo casa e chiesa ... e dietro a lei, la banda ... infatti, litigavamo non poco.
> E ci è voluto la volontà di entrambe ... per riconoscere, che erano solo preconcetti a parlare ...


ma sì...dobbiamo star qui a raccontarci tutte le storie del circondario retroattivamente ?
che tedio


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avevo notato. Astenersi perditempo


Infatti poverina :singleeye:Sta qui .. SALVATI !!! :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massacravano.


presente inteso come infinito, nel senso che se anche la massacrassero domani secondo me non cederebbe


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sì...dobbiamo star qui a raccontarci tutte le storie del circondario retroattivamente ?
> che tedio



Ciao

beh, tu non racconti nulla ... allora che vuoi? ... 
Cioè, un conto è stare qui e cercare del confronto 
un'altro a cazzeggiare ... perciò, un tedio un corno ...
Non esistono dei lager ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è esattamente il contrario, testina. Tebe si è iscritta la prima volta per parlare del tradimento di Mattia. Poi è tornata per raccontare la sua storia con Man.


A me è sempre piaciuta e son certa di non averla mai denigrata ... Certifico pure questo tie'  e i suoi post mancano davvero  Tebe ndo stai ?!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, guarda che il tutto è reciproco. Quando sono entrata da tradita, me ne hanno detto di tutti i colori ...
> Tebe poi, si era fissata che ero solo casa e chiesa ... e dietro a lei, la banda ... infatti, litigavamo non poco.
> E ci è voluto la volontà di entrambe ... per riconoscere, che erano solo preconcetti a parlare ...


Sienne ma qua una non finisce d'entrare che trova la classica morta di cazzo fenomeno col matrimonio a rotoli madre coraggio di mezz'età che sputa acido a più non posso e st'altro fenomeno di mezzana ritardata suora da trent'anni cornuta con la testa a festa che brava Tebe che non fa i figli. Ed in mezzo tutta una teoria di disagiati a varie gradazioni. Il tutto per una che non s'è effettivamente resa conto d'aver sbagliato forum, manco abbia scritto che è l'amante del marito di qualcuno qui dentro. E hanno pure il
coraggio di parlare di pali in culo, sti fenomeni da cottolengo.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, tu non racconti nulla ... *allora che vuoi? ...*
> Cioè, un conto è stare qui e cercare del confronto
> ...


...:unhappy: c'è un misander....quella roba


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stringi il retto, dammi retta:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl:Voglio un 3D che raccolga le battute di Min !!! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tanto bene la trattaste quando raccontò d'essere una traditrice che non scrisse per vario tempo. Pensa un po'.


leggi il labiale:
E' ENTRATA QUI LA PRIMA VOLTA QUANDO MATTIA HA TRADITO LEI.
Io manco c'ero peraltro.
Non si è trovata bene ed è tornata 3 anni dopo per raccontare del tradimento suo vs Mattia.
Ed è rimasta.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

comunque è vero: il confessionale va rispettato, lascio spazio ad argomenti validi e seri.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah president porco zio ma l'accendete l'interruttore ogni tanto o vi muove solo quello che avete in mezzo alle gambe ? :idea:


Cosa c'entra l'avere figli con il tradimento?
Quello che state sostenendo è: se uno non esclude di poter tradire nel corso della propria vita, dovrebbe rinunciare ad essere genitore?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Comunque ringrazio akash per il suo intervento perché ho capito che gli uomini scopano poco e nulla  O meglio trombano ... :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra l'avere figli con il tradimento?
> Quello che state sostenendo è: se uno non esclude di poter tradire nel corso della propria vita, dovrebbe rinunciare ad essere genitore?


nessuno può escluderlo ma mi pare che qui partiamo da altri presupposti.e se non vuoi sentirti in gabbia non ci entri.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> leggi il labiale:
> E' ENTRATA QUI LA PRIMA VOLTA QUANDO MATTIA HA TRADITO LEI.
> Io manco c'ero peraltro.
> Non si è trovata bene ed è tornata 3 anni dopo per raccontare del tradimento suo vs Mattia.
> Ed è rimasta.


Non si è trovata bene. LEGGI: NON SI E' TROVATA BENE. Poi mi frega cazzi se tu ci fossi o meno. Da quando IO sto qui, tu fai così con tutte quelle che avrebbero "spocchia", roba da non credere scritta da una che in questi casi, e tranne per Tebe che è un discorso a parte, non s'è MAI comportata diversamente. Te ne vai a fare in culo o no?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dal punto di vista meramente estetico,il seno grande.    mi piace la donna morbida.
> 
> dal punto di vista caratteriale...il lasciarmi fare.   il non essere frenetiche.   boh,sul resto dovrei pensarci su.
> 
> PS: siamo OT


E saró mica la first lady per nulla?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne ma qua una non finisce d'entrare che trova la classica morta di cazzo fenomeno col matrimonio a rotoli madre coraggio di mezz'età che sputa acido a più non posso e st'altro fenomeno di mezzana ritardata suora da trent'anni cornuta con la testa a festa che brava Tebe che non fa i figli. Ed in mezzo tutta una teoria di disagiati a varie gradazioni. Il tutto per una che non s'è effettivamente resa conto d'aver sbagliato forum, manco abbia scritto che è l'amante del marito di qualcuno qui dentro. E hanno pure il
> coraggio di parlare di pali in culo, sti fenomeni da cottolengo.


ma smollala, che una che dice che è traditrice cronica, strafiga, cerca solo storie di sesso e ha piacere di ehm, confrontarsi solo con chi ha esperienze come la sua, astenersi perditempo appunto, mica si spaventa se le rispondo io.
O ti devo fare un disegnino?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non si è trovata bene. LEGGI: NON SI E' TROVATA BENE. Poi mi frega cazzi se tu ci fossi o meno. Da quando IO sto qui, tu fai così con tutte quelle che avrebbero "spocchia", roba da non credere scritta da una che in questi casi, e tranne per Tebe che è un discorso a parte, non s'è MAI comportata diversamente. *Te ne vai a fare in culo o no?*


NO.
E adesso?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno può escluderlo ma mi pare che qui partiamo da altri presupposti.e se non vuoi sentirti in gabbia non ci entri.


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo. Una non può avere desiderio di maternità, no. Non può volere un figlio, no. Brava Tebe, brava.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne ma qua una non finisce d'entrare che trova la classica morta di cazzo fenomeno col matrimonio a rotoli madre coraggio di mezz'età che sputa acido a più non posso e st'altro fenomeno di mezzana ritardata suora da trent'anni cornuta con la testa a festa che brava Tebe che non fa i figli. Ed in mezzo tutta una teoria di disagiati a varie gradazioni. Il tutto per una che non s'è effettivamente resa conto d'aver sbagliato forum, manco abbia scritto che è l'amante del marito di qualcuno qui dentro. E hanno pure il
> coraggio di parlare di pali in culo, sti fenomeni da cottolengo.



Jb, è entrata dicendo e non dicendo e affermando pure lei con epiteti come ipocrisia ecc. 
Guarda, non distinguo proprio tra traditi e traditori. Proprio no. Distinguo tra le persone. 
E mi da fastidio, essere etichettata ancora prima di sapere ... Credo, che è stato ciò anche con gli altri.
Poi, può essere che abbia sbagliato forum. Anche se credo ... che qui c'è posto per lei ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nessuno può escluderlo ma mi pare che qui parliamo da altri presupposti.e se non vuoi sentirti in gabbia non ci entri.


Sulla gabbia ok, ma la gabbia teoricamente può nascere anche dopo i figli (sulla base della mia esperienza lo troverei assurdo, ma contemplo la possibilità che possa succedere ad altri). 
Sul generalizzare, invece dissento: hai messo in mezzo Tebe, di cui non ho letto tutta l'antologia, ma non ho mai percepito si sentisse in gabbia.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sulla gabbia ok, ma la gabbia teoricamente può nascere anche dopo i figli (sulla base della mia esperienza lo troverei assurdo, ma contemplo la possibilità che possa succedere ad altri).
> Sul generalizzare, invece dissento: hai messo in mezzo Tebe, di cui non ho letto tutta l'antologia, ma non ho mai percepito si sentisse in gabbia.


io tebe la lascerei proprio stare, certo che non si sentiva in gabbia(...io non l'ho messa in mezzo...ho confermato) che non c'entra nulla e non mi pare il caso.
la discriminante qui per i figli è che lei si definisce cronica


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma smollala, che una che dice che è traditrice cronica, strafiga, cerca solo storie di sesso e ha piacere di ehm, confrontarsi solo con chi ha esperienze come la sua, astenersi perditempo appunto, mica si spaventa se le rispondo io.
> O ti devo fare un disegnino?


Ma che cazzo deve dire? Cosa c'è che non ti va bene? Ma è o non è un forum sul tradimento? E che cazzo, va bene solo per i piagnoni e sofferenti vari? Ma che cazzo vuoi tu se tra tremila thread di corna subite ne spunta anche uno dove la protagonista magari non è una cornuta ma una che le fa e vuol parlane con qualcuno tipo lei? Che cazzo vuoi? Ma anche cercasse IL CAZZO, cos'è che ti da fastidio? Cosa frega a te, brutta quacchera stupida ed oca repressa?


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

ma avere due figli piccoli ... ti fa sentire in gabbia, anche se è SOLO ciò che si vuole.
I figli sono una cosa stupenda. Ma è lavoro di ossa. E il fiato può venire proprio a mancare. 
Portavo mia figlia a volte da mia madre per qualche ora, per poter fare quello che volevo ... 
Mi mancava da morire ... anche se era solo fare una doccia di due ore ...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO.
> E adesso?


Cazzi tuoi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io tebe la lascerei proprio stare, certo che non si sentiva in gabbia(...io non l'ho messa in mezzo...ho confermato) che non c'entra nulla e non mi pare il caso.
> la discriminante qui per i figli è che lei si definisce cronica


E' un po' zoccola, ma che male c'è? Ciò non le impedisce (sempre teoricamente) di essere un'ottima madre.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Jb, è entrata dicendo e non dicendo e affermando pure lei con epiteti come ipocrisia ecc.
> Guarda, non distinguo proprio tra traditi e traditori. Proprio no. Distinguo tra le persone.
> E mi da fastidio, essere etichettata ancora prima di sapere ... Credo, che è stato ciò anche con gli altri.
> Poi, può essere che abbia sbagliato forum. Anche se credo ... che qui c'è posto per lei ...


Ma chi ti ha etichettata Sienne, su. Mica mi sono sentito etichettato io. Ti etichetti da sola così.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

ad ogni modo , l'autrice è in linea e magari ha da chiarire meglio certi concetti senza che la si debba paragonare a nessuno.
coraggio


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io tebe la lascerei proprio stare, certo che non si sentiva in gabbia(...io non l'ho messa in mezzo...ho confermato) che non c'entra nulla e non mi pare il caso.
> la discriminante qui per i figli è che lei si definisce cronica


E sti cazzi, e quindi? Allora meglio se non faceva figli che sicuramente è una madre da schifo? Ma tu, piccola borghesuccia bigotta, che merda di persona sei esattamente?


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo deve dire? Cosa c'è che non ti va bene? Ma è o non è un forum sul tradimento? E che cazzo, va bene solo per i piagnoni e sofferenti vari? Ma che cazzo vuoi tu se tra tremila thread di corna subite ne spunta anche uno dove la protagonista magari non è una cornuta ma* una che le fa e vuol parlane con qualcuno tipo lei?* Che cazzo vuoi? Ma anche cercasse IL CAZZO, cos'è che ti da fastidio? Cosa frega a te, brutta quacchera stupida ed oca repressa?



ma questa nuova utente si è dichiarata innamorata del marito, tu invece no mi pare (non di suo marito)

è questo secondo me che stride con la leggerezza dei tradimenti per uscire temporaneamente dalla gabbia


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra l'avere figli con il tradimento?
> Quello che state sostenendo è: se uno non esclude di poter tradire nel corso della propria vita, dovrebbe rinunciare ad essere genitore?


Ma tu l'hai letta akash o no? Partiamo da qui innanzitutto :singleeye:Akash non è una traditrice occasionale ma che reitera perché se no implode ...ora a me sta benissimo e se lei è contenta meglio così ... Ma se hai dei figli il problema si dovrebbe porre che se alla fine dei giochi la situazione emerge poi ai figli dovrà spiegare come mai ha rivoluzionato la loro vita ( a meno che il marito non voglia accettare corna ogni po' ma leggendo anche qui , pure i traditori tutti sti geni del vivi e lascia vivere , non ne leggo eh) trattasi di semplice responsabilità che ti assumi per i figli


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma questa nuova utentesi è dichiarata innamorata del marito, tu invece no mi pare (non di suo marito)
> 
> è questo secondo me che stride con la leggerezza dei tradimenti per uscire temporaneamente dalla gabbia


AAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' un po' zoccola, ma che male c'è? Ciò non le impedisce (sempre teoricamente) di essere un'ottima madre.



scusa....posso anche concordare. dopotutto se penso a mio padre, porco traditore, e' stato un ottimo padre.
ma non si e' mai sognato di dire/scrivere/pensare che a causa dei figli e la famiglia si sentiva in gabbia. al massimo il problema era mia madre (ovviamente aggiungo, visto che aprliamo di tradimento)


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi ti ha etichettata Sienne, su. Mica mi sono sentito etichettato io. Ti etichetti da sola così.



Vero. Potrei fregarmene, visto che non corrisponde. Ma rimane, che lei quel pensiero lo ha espresso. 
Dà pur sempre quel senso di "claustrofobia" ...  ... certi concetti, mi vanno stretti. Ma in questo hai ragione.


----------



## disincantata (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao Akash, premetto che sono un (ex) traditore, e che quindi no, non hai motivo di sentirti lapidata, di certo non da me...Lasciati dire che non ti sei presentata nel migliore dei modi, e la forma - quando scriviamo - è importante quanto la sostanza: dare ad una community di traditi (la maggior parte) l'appellativo di "sfigati" che pagherebbero per essere corteggiati, inserendo nella prima riga di saluto che sei una gran gnocca e - poco sotto - che selezioni solo stalloni di primissima qualità...beh, ammetterai che è al limite tra la gaffe e il trolleraggio..Se poi infiocchetti il tutto con un "io la penso così e me fotto degli altri", davvero non si capisce cosa ti conduce qui, se hai voglia di un confronto o solo di provocare...
> Vengo alla sostanza: anche io ho sempre tradito, e anche io l'ho fatto in larga parte per avere conferma delle mie capacità seduttive. Sai qual è il nostro problema, Akash? che confidiamo nel fatto che non verremo mai scoperti. E, laddove accadesse, come hai scritto tu "ce ne fotteremmo". E si: perchè noi fottiamo il/la prossimo/a che ci piace, ma corriamo il rischio di fottere ciò che abbiamo. Ora ti chiedo: scrivi che TI SENTI IN GABBIA...e allora perchè non ne esci?cosa ti trattiene, visto che appare evidente che il matrimonio non sia per te...
> Per completezza: siamo coetanei, io quando ho deciso di sposarmi, e di mettere al mondo un figlio, ho deciso di appendere - per quanto riguarda "terzi" - i coglioni al chiodo. Vuoi sapere se fa male? si, certo: perchè le donne, le belle donne, mi piacciono molto, e da sempre adoro il flirt e la conquista. Ma la sola idea di perdere la mia nuova famiglia, di deludere mia moglie, e di perdere ciò che ho, mi paralizza. Non significa diventare tristi o "bruciare" la giovinezza. Significa riuscire a godere di ciò che abbiamo scelto (perchè tu non sei pakistana, vero? tu hai scelto liberamente il matrimonio con tuo marito, i figli, ecc?). E di dormire sereni. Certo, anche io "mi sento in gabbia" quando mia moglie mi ricorda che avevo promesso di portarla all'Ikea, e penso alle gambe della vicina che un paio di volte ha civettato: quelle gambe hanno un'attrativa immensa, non sarò ipocrita. Ce l'hanno. Ma mai quanto le parole di mia moglie che, addormentandosi sul divano davanti alla tv, mi dice che sono una persona speciale.
> Tuo marito lo è?
> ...


Ha ragione tua moglie a dirti che sei una persona 'speciale'. :up:


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> AAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.





vabbè, è diverso da chi dice: non sono più innamorato, mi tengo il matrimonio e tradisco


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa....posso anche concordare. dopotutto se penso a mio padre, porco traditore, e' stato un ottimo padre.
> ma non si e' mai sognato di dire/scrivere/pensare che *a causa dei figli e la famiglia si sentiva in gabbia*. al massimo il problema era mia madre (ovviamente aggiungo, visto che aprliamo di tradimento)


Non farei l'autopsia della parola gabbia. Potrebbe essere usata come semplificazione. 
Leggi quello che ha scritto Sienne e capisci perfettamente cosa può succedere ad una mamma.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi, e quindi? Allora meglio se non faceva figli che sicuramente è una madre da schifo? Ma tu, piccola borghesuccia bigotta, che merda di persona sei esattamente?


questa interpretazione è veramente schifosa .
si decide di rimanere liberi per il tempo che si occuperà a se stessi salvo cambiare nel corso  del tempo


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma questa nuova utente si è dichiarata innamorata del marito, tu invece no mi pare (non di suo marito)
> 
> è questo secondo me che stride con la leggerezza dei tradimenti per uscire temporaneamente dalla gabbia


No vabbè, ti amo ma ho raggiunto il limite estremo del limitatore di stupidità. Più di tanta non posso reggerne, materialmente. Non centri tu. Anzi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, è diverso da chi dice: non sono più innamorato, mi tengo il matrimonio e tradisco


Il punto è un altro. Non si può essere innamorati del proprio marito. Si ama il proprio marito. L'innamoramento è altra cosa, limitata nel tempo, antecedente l'amore.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non farei l'autopsia della parola gabbia. Potrebbe essere usata come semplificazione.
> Leggi quello che ha scritto Sienne e capisci perfettamente cosa può succedere ad una mamma.


sicuro . ma qui prendiamo in giro la nostra intelligenza perché una cosa è passare un momento di fragilità, un altro 
definirsi cronica.
u capisti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo deve dire? Cosa c'è che non ti va bene? Ma è o non è un forum sul tradimento? E che cazzo, va bene solo per i piagnoni e sofferenti vari? Ma che cazzo vuoi tu se tra tremila thread di corna subite ne spunta anche uno dove la protagonista magari non è una cornuta ma una che le fa e vuol parlane con qualcuno tipo lei? Che cazzo vuoi? Ma anche cercasse IL CAZZO, cos'è che ti da fastidio? Cosa frega a te, brutta quacchera stupida ed oca repressa?


capoccetta, guarda che io non sono infastidita, sono qui, calmissima.
Se c'è qualcuno che sembra si sia seduto su un vespaio sei tu, che straparli pure di cose che non conosci e che non c'entrano una cippa.
Stai tranquillo, che poi ti sale la pressione.
Su, dai, stai serenone che ti qui ti vogliamo bene. Pure all'amichetta tua.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa interpretazione è veramente schifosa .
> si decide di rimanere liberi per il tempo che si occuperà a se stessi salvo cambiare nel corso  del tempo


No, tu fai SCHIFO e dovresti perlomeno avere il coraggio di stare appresso a quello che scrivi, che non è interpretabile. Bene ha fatto Tebe a non far figli. Tanto rimane. E non rivolgermi manco più mezza parola.


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il punto è un altro. Non si può essere innamorati del proprio marito. Si ama il proprio marito. L'innamoramento è altra cosa, limitata nel tempo, antecedente l'amore.


ou, l'ha scritto lei che è innamorata

...però di solito scrivono che adorano il marito


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non farei l'autopsia della parola gabbia. Potrebbe essere usata come semplificazione.
> Leggi quello che ha scritto Sienne e capisci perfettamente cosa può succedere ad una mamma.


non hai capito. so bene cosa puo succedere ad una mamma (...............)
io, a parte il: ho due figli.
non avrei detto, non collegherei le cose....
e sienne ha parlato di tempo per se, per uan doccia, forse per un po di shopping, due ore al parco a leggere un libro in pace....
no il muro torto....eh...


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuro . ma qui prendiamo in giro la nostra intelligenza perché una cosa è passare un momento di fragilità, un altro
> definirsi cronica.
> u capisti?



Ciao

però, lo ha scritto il perché ... ha bisogno di conferme, giusto o sbagliato che sia. 
Lei le ricerca in ciò ... io le ricerco in altro ... tu in altro ancora ... 
A volte è meglio capire, il perché si ha bisogno proprio di questo tipo di conferma ... 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuro . ma qui prendiamo in giro la nostra intelligenza perché una cosa è passare un momento di fragilità, un altro
> definirsi cronica.
> u capisti?


Certo, però voi non ammettete che c'è chi va al bridge e chi come Akhesh colleziona partner.


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, ti amo ma ho raggiunto il limite estremo del limitatore di stupidità. Più di tanta non posso reggerne, materialmente. Non centri tu. Anzi.



ma hai letto bene il titolo della discussione?
tu sei come lei?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non farei l'autopsia della parola gabbia. Potrebbe essere usata come semplificazione.
> Leggi quello che ha scritto Sienne e capisci perfettamente cosa può succedere ad una mamma.



la parola gabbia nel gergo infedele,e'usatissima...l'ho fatto anch'io stamattina,salutando un''amica''molto stretta..e'un modo di dire,ci troviamo un'alibi'President.Poi cosa vuoi,qualche ora fuori gabbia,e'troppo bello.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' un po' zoccola, ma che male c'è? Ciò non le impedisce (sempre teoricamente) di essere un'ottima madre.


con la sensazione perenne di gabbia?
ok tutto può essere


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> capoccetta, guarda che io non sono infastidita, sono qui, calmissima.
> Se c'è qualcuno che sembra si sia seduto su un vespaio sei tu, che straparli pure di cose che non conosci e che non c'entrano una cippa.
> Stai tranquillo, che poi ti sale la pressione.
> Su, dai, stai serenone che ti qui ti vogliamo bene. Pure all'amichetta tua.


Tebe non l'ho tirata fuori io. Io parlo appunto di te che sei una faccia di cazzo come poche, paracula e vigliacca quando ti metto di fronte all'evidenza del fatto che tu ti comporti così perchè sei una poveraccia con problemi (lei) a rapportarsi con qualcuno che quei problemi non ne ha ma magari ne ha altri. Mi fai vomitare. Ricordatelo bene


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la parola gabbia nel gergo infedele,e'usatissima...l'ho fatto anch'io stamattina,salutando un''amica''molto stretta..e'un modo di dire,ci troviamo un'alibi'President.Poi cosa vuoi,qualche ora fuori gabbia,e'troppo bello.



ciao bel micione
tu sei innamorato di tua moglie?
o la ami?
o l'adori?


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tebe non l'ho tirata fuori io. Io parlo appunto di te che sei una faccia di cazzo come poche, paracula e vigliacca quando ti metto di fronte all'evidenza del fatto che tu ti comporti così perchè sei una poveraccia con problemi (lei) a rapportarsi con qualcuno che quei problemi non ne ha ma magari ne ha altri. Mi fai vomitare. Ricordatelo bene


ma al massimo tu metti di fronte la testa vuota da cretino che hai.
vabbé


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tebe non l'ho tirata fuori io. Io parlo appunto di te che sei una faccia di cazzo come poche, paracula e vigliacca quando ti metto di fronte all'evidenza del fatto che tu ti comporti così perchè sei una poveraccia con problemi (lei) a rapportarsi con qualcuno che quei problemi non ne ha ma magari ne ha altri. Mi fai vomitare. Ricordatelo bene


ahahahahahah, ma rilassati, stai facendo la solita figura da isterico che fai ogniqualvolta ti impegni a sostenere l'insostenibile.
Mangiati un cracker.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tebe non l'ho tirata fuori io. Io parlo appunto di te che sei una faccia di cazzo come poche, paracula e vigliacca quando ti metto di fronte all'evidenza del fatto che tu ti comporti così perchè sei una poveraccia con problemi (lei) a rapportarsi con qualcuno che quei problemi non ne ha ma magari ne ha altri. Mi fai vomitare. Ricordatelo bene


eddai JB stai esagerando, ma che c entra mi fai vomitare, mi fai schifo...eddai


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> con la sensazione perenne di gabbia?
> ok tutto può essere


Dove l'hai letto "perenne"? 
Qui poi manca tutto il capitolo marito: ammmore, innamoramento, blablabla, ma una donna (già zoccoletta di suo) che si occupa di due bambini piccoli deve essere pure gratificata.


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tebe non l'ho tirata fuori io. Io parlo appunto di te che sei una faccia di cazzo come poche, paracula e vigliacca quando ti metto di fronte all'evidenza del fatto che tu ti comporti così perchè sei una poveraccia con problemi (lei) a rapportarsi con qualcuno che quei problemi non ne ha ma magari ne ha altri. Mi fai vomitare. Ricordatelo bene



ma che hai fatto? t'ha morso la tarantola?


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

e invece di fare queste indegne pantomime porta degli argomenti , non attacchi sterili ed insensati


----------



## Akash (1 Settembre 2014)

Figli o no figli cosa cambia? se tradisci con i figli sei peggiore di chi 
tradisce senza averne?
E  comunque, come qualcuno ha fatto giustamente notare, spesso sono proprio i 
figli che ti tolgono l'aria. Io non ce li ho i nonni per farmi le due ore di 
doccia in santa pace. Io sono sola con mio marito a gestire casa, lavoro e 
famiglia.
Non ho tempo per nient'altro. Faccio fatica anche a trovare due secondi per 
scrivere su questo forum.
Nonostante questo mi sento fortunata. Fortunata proprio perché ho tutto quello 
che ho appena elencato: un marito, un lavoro e due figli.


Mi state massacrando. Va bene, forse me lo merito, forse sarò antipatica, 
forse sarò arrogante. 
Speravo di trovare qualcuno che mi capisse, ho scritto su un cazzo di sito che 
si chiama tradimenti.net 
altrimenti sarei andata a scrivere in un forum sulla fedeltà.


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me no  Non dico che disdegno ma insomma c'è altro che mi interessa


No, per me è proprio pollice verso, soprattutto se ne sono consapevoli e orgogliosi, se coltivano il bel corpicione con impegno e dedizione investendo in questo per avere successo.
Poi, se c'è incidentalmente bellezza, allora ok.
Poi vabbé ho anch'io le mie fisse: a me piacciono solo moraccioni :-D


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dove l'hai letto "perenne"?
> Qui poi manca tutto il capitolo marito: ammmore, innamoramento, blablabla, ma una donna (già zoccoletta di suo) che si occupa di due bambini piccoli deve essere pure gratificata.


ma cronico come lo leggi?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> No, per me è proprio pollice verso, soprattutto se ne sono consapevoli e orgogliosi, se coltivano il bel corpicione con impegno e dedizione investendo in questo per avere successo.


Che ipocrisia. Già ti vedo l'8 marzo 2015 ad infilare la banconota nel microslip di qualche Gabriel Garko de' noantri in qualche sudicia balera.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao bel micione
> tu sei innamorato di tua moglie?
> o la ami?
> o l'adori?


e

Certo che lo sono..ma nn cambia niente,da stamattina ho ripreso.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che ipocrisia. Già ti vedo l'8 marzo 2015 ad infilare la banconota nel microslip di qualche Gabriel Garko de' noantri in qualche sudicia balera.


Non credo sia ipocrisia sai. In spiaggia passano uomini con fisici scolpiti con lo slippino bianco e con sto sguardo da "ehi hai visto quanto sono figo te piacerebbe eh?"..
Poi ti giri e il vicino D'ombrellone con qualche chiletto in più spara due battute, sorridi e fai una piacevole chiaccherata che ti fa dire "peró ha fascino!" E il figo con lo slippino bianco puó gettarsi dallo scoglio con una pietra al collo


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo sia ipocrisia sai. In spiaggia passano uomini con fisici scolpiti con lo slippino bianco e con sto sguardo da "ehi hai visto quanto sono figo te piacerebbe eh?"..
> Poi ti giri e il vicino D'ombrellone con qualche chiletto in più spara due battute, sorridi e fai una piacevole chiaccherata che ti fa dire "peró ha fascino!" E il figo con lo slippino bianco puó gettarsi dallo scoglio con una pietra al collo


e gli diamo pure un calcio


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

Letto fin qui,  io la vedo così: Akash difesa da JB e President decide chi dei due farsi in base ai suoi criteri e poi si organizza.


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


be penso di capirti.
invecchiare e' dura.
tuttavia a me i 'corteggiatori'
oramai danno sui nervi.
Ma io ho 44 anni.


----------



## disincantata (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio, mi è venuto un dubbio... ha finito di allattare?


Anna K?


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> e allora magari invidi quelle normalissime donne placide e piene di cellulite che non devono nemmeno sbattere le ciglia per essere adorate da un uomo.


Esistono?
a me questo sa, ad ex,
di ipocrisia.


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Esistono?
> a me questo sa, ad ex,
> di ipocrisia.


Sì che esistono...e non è ipocrisia.


----------



## Suino4ever (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Ragazzi che palle. Non ho mai detto che vado con stalloni e fotomodelli.... Magari, aggiungerei. Dico che sono molto selettiva e che per trovare un uomo che mi attrae e mi "fa sangue" ce ne vuole.
> 
> 
> Non dico neanche che non accetto le critiche, ovvio che mi arrivano se scrivo su un forum, dico solo che non mi interessano. Non ora, perlomeno, poiché il motivo per cui ho scritto questo post e' quello di parlare di persone come me , di sapere come la vivono loro e come la pensano sull'argomento.
> ...


non perdere la speranza... ad alcuni dai fastidio perchè è gente tradita e non la pensa come te. il forum è più adatto per chi è tradito. per chi come me è traditore... preparati con l'ombrello che piovono insulti comunque puoi sempre filtrare, ignorare se la cosa ti offende. c'è anche chi può capirti, e ne sono tanti qui. saluti dal suino:up::up::up:


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che ipocrisia. Già ti vedo l'8 marzo 2015 ad infilare la banconota nel microslip di qualche Gabriel Garko de' noantri in qualche sudicia balera.


Come no. Chissà quanti deca ho già infilato nel tuo


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Figli o no figli cosa cambia? se tradisci con i figli sei peggiore di chi
> tradisce senza averne?
> E  comunque, come qualcuno ha fatto giustamente notare, spesso sono proprio i
> figli che ti tolgono l'aria. Io non ce li ho i nonni per farmi le due ore di
> ...


Cosa ti aspettavi da questo Forum?
Non è una comunità di fedifraghi. E' un sito di confronto tra traditi e traditori. 
Qui ci sono persone che anche grazie a questa comunità hanno fatto un percorso di crescita. Tu non ti sei posta in questo modo. Tu non sei entrata qui in cerca di aiuto, ma solo alla perenne ricerca di conferme.
Non è il sito giusto per te. O almeno non lo è ancora. Per come la vedo io.

Buscopann


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma per cortesia.
> 
> sta a casa e ti rispetta perché ti ama non perché non può fare le corna.
> ci vuole mezza giornata nemmeno.
> ...


be, però lei ha scritto che è selettiva.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> *Esistono?*
> a me questo sa, ad ex,
> di ipocrisia.


Ovviamente si, e sono anche più di quanto si pensi... tante donne a forza di frequentare solo stronzi perdono il contatto col mondo reale.


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ovviamente si, e sono anche più di quanto si pensi... tante donne a forza di frequentare solo stronzi perdono il contatto col mondo reale.


E' stato argomento di un sabato sera al pub, ero già tentata di farne un thread...


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì che esistono...e non è ipocrisia.


Invece io vedo miriadi di tali esemplari placidamente
assise al sole, sgranocchiano patatine
lasciate dai figli mentre i soggetti
cui sono devotamente fedeli
spogliano con gli occhi
le donne più attraenti.
contente loro...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

Suino4ever ha detto:


> non perdere la speranza... ad alcuni dai fastidio perchè è gente tradita e non la pensa come te. il forum è più adatto per chi è tradito. per chi come me è traditore... preparati con l'ombrello che piovono insulti comunque puoi sempre filtrare, ignorare se la cosa ti offende. c'è anche chi può capirti, e ne sono tanti qui. saluti dal suino:up::up::up:


Ti ripeto che dipende da come ti poni
Io sono una traditrice sono qui da 4 anni e mi trovo benissimo
Forse e dico forse non sono entrata qui provocando o facendo la figa perchè tradivo


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Esistono?
> a me questo sa, ad ex,
> di ipocrisia.


Ma davvero ne dubiti? Ma le hai mai viste coppie di tedeschi, olandesi, danesi, svedesi, in cui lui è da svenimento e lei un roito inguardabile ? In Italia la cretineria femminile ha raggiunto livelli intollerabili. Io so anche chi ringraziare per questo lavaggio del cervello. Inizia per B.


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Deve essere veramente difficile aver sempre bisogno delle conferme altrui, magari del primo pirla piacente, per stare bene con se stessi. Sono serissima. Auguri.


Ancor più problematico se
non ti basta il primo pirla.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' stato argomento di un sabato sera al pub, ero già tentata di farne un thread...


fallo, sarebbe un thread interessante...


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ripeto che dipende da come ti poni
> Io sono una traditrice sono qui da 4 anni e mi trovo benissimo
> Forse e dico forse non sono entrata qui provocando o facendo la figa perchè tradivo


che poi dove starebbe
la figaggine nel tradire?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Figli o no figli cosa cambia? se tradisci con i figli sei peggiore di chi
> tradisce senza averne?
> E  comunque, come qualcuno ha fatto giustamente notare, spesso sono proprio i
> figli che ti tolgono l'aria. Io non ce li ho i nonni per farmi le due ore di
> ...


Aki...il fatto e'che qua'dentro,sono bigotti,ottusi,e molto invidiosi...vorrebbero vivere le nostre avventure,ma nn ne sono capaci.Anch'io venni qua'per il nome del sito....invece no...sono tutti alcioni cornutissimi.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> che poi dove starebbe
> la figaggine nel tradire?


Non lo so. Io credo che ci voglia proprio poco volendo. Dovresti chiedere a Lothar


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aki...il fatto e'che qua'dentro,sono bigotti,ottusi,e molto invidiosi...vorrebbero vivere le nostre avventure,ma nn ne sono capaci.Anch'io venni qua'per il nome del sito....invece no...sono tutti alcioni cornutissimi.


Easy micio


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> fallo, sarebbe un thread interessante...


Stavo pensando a come buttarlo giù!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aki...il fatto e'che qua'dentro,sono bigotti,ottusi,e molto invidiosi...vorrebbero vivere le nostre avventure,ma nn ne sono capaci.Anch'io venni qua'per il nome del sito....invece no...sono tutti alcioni cornutissimi.[/COLOR]


CVD
Ma che capacità ci vogliono?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie *( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi)* nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


Il post era interessante ma il neretto ha rovinato tutto.

Non ho letto le 30 pagine che stanno in mezzo ma penso tu sia stata mezza crocifissa.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aki...il fatto e'che qua'dentro,sono bigotti,ottusi,e molto invidiosi...vorrebbero vivere le nostre avventure,ma nn ne sono capaci.Anch'io venni qua'per il nome del sito....invece no...sono tutti alcioni cornutissimi.


No mi hai distrutto...
Credo che stasera mi darò una lucidatina alle corna con il panno di daino e andrò a dormire presto


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ripeto che dipende da come ti poni
> Io sono una traditrice sono qui da 4 anni e mi trovo benissimo
> *Forse e dico forse non sono entrata qui provocando o facendo la figa perchè tradivo*


:up: si fa finta di spostare il problema sul contenuto (bigotti, alcioni etc...) sorvolando sul modo con cui ci si pone. Se una bionda si presenta con l'ego ipertrofico ed arrogante, è fin troppo facile poi rigirarsela e dire che al forum stanno sulle palle le bionde.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aki...il fatto e'che qua'dentro,sono bigotti,ottusi,e molto invidiosi...vorrebbero vivere le nostre avventure,ma nn ne sono capaci.Anch'io venni qua'per il nome del sito....invece no...sono tutti alcioni cornutissimi.


Micio, micio, stavolta pisci fuor del vaso...


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Figli o no figli cosa cambia? se tradisci con i figli sei peggiore di chi
> tradisce senza averne?
> E  comunque, come qualcuno ha fatto giustamente notare, *spesso sono proprio i
> figli che ti tolgono l'aria.* Io non ce li ho i nonni per farmi le due ore di
> ...


Ciao. In realtà al di là dei luoghi comuni, credo che fare i genitori sia dura per tutti e difficile per tutti. Quindi in questo non credo che qualcuno voglia fartene una colpa se hai detto questo, perché obiettivamente qualunque madre su questo forum e fuori arriva la sera stremata e stanca. Se così non fosse non sarbbero mamme sarebbero robot.Forse , ma puoi dirlo tu meglio di me, c'è stato un equivoco nel senso che per come hai scrito si poteva pensare che il tuo tradimento era reativo al crescere dei figli: che in assoluto è una cosa che non è ne buona nè cattiva, perchè se così è, così è, non c'è che prenderne atto. Ma forse non volevi questo. E quindi tanto rumore per nula. Così deduco da questo tuo ultimo post ma forse sbaglio.Tutto qui, benvenuta comunque.


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No mi hai distrutto...
> Credo che stasera mi darò una lucidatina alle corna con il panno di daino e andrò a dormire presto


anche io


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

però non facciamo tutte le volte questo piagnisteo delle povere  vittime .
non si capisce poi perchè per amore di "protezione" dai giudizi poi ci si possa prendere delle bigotte, handicappate e chi più ne ha ne metta.
vale per tutti o no il diritto di opinione?





Tubarao ha detto:


> Il post era interessante ma il neretto ha rovinato tutto.
> 
> Non ho letto le 30 pagine che stanno in mezzo ma penso tu sia stata mezza crocifissa.


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aki...il fatto e'che qua'dentro,sono bigotti,ottusi,e molto invidiosi...vorrebbero vivere le nostre avventure,ma nn ne sono capaci.Anch'io venni qua'per il nome del sito....invece no...sono tutti alcioni cornutissimi.


eh si certo, perchè bisogna essere delle volpi per tradire.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stavo pensando a come buttarlo giù!


:up:


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me basta che il cuore batta e che la temperatura non scenda sotto i 32 °C.
> Il fatto che respiri non è determinante
> 
> Buscopann


Io di solito ho 35 max 35 e mezzo... mi capita di scendere sotto... un paio di volte 34 e 2... ma nn mi sentivo molto bene... [emoji15]


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo so. Io credo che ci voglia proprio poco volendo. Dovresti chiedere a Lothar


credo che Lothar ritenga che tutti i non traditori siano persone potenzialmente traditrici che non tradiscono per mancnza di coraggio. Credo


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra l'avere figli con il tradimento?
> Quello che state sostenendo è: se uno non esclude di poter tradire nel corso della propria vita, dovrebbe rinunciare ad essere genitore?


Quoto
( e magari pure di  più se donna,
per esser maligni)
((non ho mai tradito nessuno))


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> credo che Lothar ritenga che tutti i non traditori siano persone potenzialmente traditrici che non tradiscono per mancnza di coraggio. Credo


lui lo chiama coraggio, io no. per me è rispetto in primis verso se stessi e poi verso la persona che abbiamo accanto. sono punti di vista


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> credo che Lothar ritenga che tutti i non traditori siano persone potenzialmente traditrici che non tradiscono per mancnza di coraggio. Credo


E io credo sia una cazzata. Inoltre pensa che chi non tradisce invidi chi lo
fa e anche questo é una cazzata


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2014)

Non è un problema di traditori e traditi però.

Quello che infastidisce è l'ostentazione. Di qualsiasi cosa. Fedeltà, libertinaggio, omosessualità, professionalità. 

Una nuova utente arriva qui e dice: Sono figa, mi piace scopare ed essere corteggiata, e scopo con chi mi pare se ne ho voglia.

Bene, è un thread come tanti altri, e neanche il meno peggio.

Una nuova utente arriva qui e dice: Sono figa, mi piace scopare ed essere corteggiata, e scopo con chi mi pare se ne ho voglia, e non provato a farmi la paternale perché siete solo degli sfigati.

Come benvenuto si becca: Sfigata sarai tu e tre quarti della palazzina tua.  Se poi ha comunque ha qualcosa da dire, non vedo perché non ascoltarla, o interagirci.


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> :up: si fa finta di spostare il problema sul contenuto (bigotti, alcioni etc...) sorvolando sul modo con cui ci si pone. Se una bionda si presenta con l'ego ipertrofico ed arrogante, è fin troppo facile poi rigirarsela e dire che al forum stanno sulle palle le bionde.


Infatti io sono mora [emoji16] Ciao caro twin [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma davvero ne dubiti? Ma le hai mai viste coppie di tedeschi, olandesi, danesi, svedesi, in cui lui è da svenimento e lei un roito inguardabile ? In Italia la cretineria femminile ha raggiunto livelli intollerabili. Io so anche chi ringraziare per questo lavaggio del cervello. Inizia per B.


ahhh ma fantastica,
vedo che non sei informata...
gli svedesi sono repressi :rotfl:
.....io continuo comunque a preferirli....
un'altra cosa che trovo moooolto
ipocrita e' questo b centrismo 
a 30 anni di distanza


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Quoto
> ( e magari pure quei più se donna,
> per esser maligni)
> ((non ho mai tradito nessuno))


qui si stravolge in maniera indegna .allora,una volta per tutte:
se capita che io tradisca è un conto, se mi sento incline ad una vita libera da vincoli non me li creo per muovermi come meglio mi aggrada.salvo poi, ripeto poter cambiare idea nel tempo.
e comunque
non mi lagno di una situazione che ho creato e non parlo di gabbie
è chiaro?


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aki...il fatto e'che qua'dentro,sono bigotti,ottusi,e molto invidiosi...*vorrebbero vivere le nostre avventure,ma nn ne sono capaci*.Anch'io venni qua'per il nome del sito....invece no...sono tutti alcioni cornutissimi.


ahahahahah e che sarà mai


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è un problema di traditori e traditi però.
> 
> Quello che infastidisce è l'ostentazione. Di qualsiasi cosa. Fedeltà, libertinaggio, omosessualità, professionalità.
> 
> ...


è quello che stiamo aspettando ma se non ti è chiaro non è lei ad essere stata pesantemente attaccata


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti io sono mora [emoji16] Ciao caro twin [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]


ciao mora twin  :up:


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è un problema di traditori e traditi però.
> 
> Quello che infastidisce è l'ostentazione. Di qualsiasi cosa. Fedeltà, libertinaggio, omosessualità, professionalità.
> 
> ...


Quoto quasi tutto... l'ultima frase però no, xké la mia impressione è che si stia cercando di interagire...


----------



## Tubarao (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è quello che stiamo aspettando ma se non ti è chiaro non è lei ad essere stata pesantemente attaccata


Ho detto che le trenta pagine non le ho lette. 

Fiammetta, fammi un riassunto.


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui si stravolge in maniera indegna .allora,una volta per tutte:
> se capita che io tradisca è un conto, se mi sento incline ad una vita libera da vincoli non me li creo per muovermi come meglio mi aggrada.salvo poi, ripeto poter cambiare idea nel tempo.
> e comunque
> non mi lagno di una situazione che ho creato e non parlo di gabbie
> è chiaro?


Ma si, certo.
ma non è che uno possa sempre
essere perfettamente lungimirante.
tu lo sei staa?


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

vabé, passatemi ringhio e pure suo cugino





horby ha detto:


> Ma si, certo.
> ma non è che uno possa sempre
> essere perfettamente lungimirante.
> tu lo sei staa?


----------



## disincantata (1 Settembre 2014)

401250 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao
> 
> però, lo ha scritto il perché ... ha bisogno di conferme, giusto o sbagliato che sia.
> Lei le ricerca in ciò ... io le ricerco in altro ... tu in altro ancora ...
> ...


Però che conferme ti dà uno (o tanti) che ti tromba e poi sparisce?

Sicura scelgano te  solo perché sei giovane e carina?

Magari ti scelgono perché colgono al volo l'opportunità e il non impegno.  

Vacanza. ..e .chi s' è visto s' è visto. 

Ho avuto una vicina qui che se la spassava alla grande ma era lei a  cercarli esplicitamente.

Bella era bella. Separata l'anno dopo.  Puttanierei pure il marito ma faceva il geloso. 

lasciava a casa i due figli con la tata e rientrava all'alba....tutte le mattine.


Per quante ne avesse lui  di avventure, lei i in un mese lo ha sicuramente battuto.

il vivaio era ben fornito.....decine di animatori e bagnjni...clienti del villaggio.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ha ragione tua moglie a dirti che sei una persona 'speciale'. :up:


grazie!
spero si sia capito che io non demonizzo il tradimento in sè...ma quando leggo di "serialità", mi viene in mente che io - sommando tante avventure brevi, o comunque non "continue" (perchè a volte si torna, si ritorna, ecc) - mi dicevo che non facevano un tradimento "vero", di quelli con amante "ufficiale". Questi ultimi, secondo la mia autoassoluzione, mettono in discussione il rapporto, perchè si può parlare di amore o para-amore, ma le mie "serie" no....E in Akash ho rivisto un pò di questo discorso..


----------



## Trinità (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Finalmente qualcuno c'è arrivato.
> 
> 
> Amore e infatuazione sono binari paralleli. Lo scrivo per la tremiliardesima volta, ma repetita iuvant.


Hai visto che ha risposto alla mia domanda, in modo sereno e secco?

Anche se è una traditrice seriale non ha escluso l'amore.....bene così.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Figli o no figli cosa cambia? se tradisci con i figli sei peggiore di chi
> tradisce senza averne?
> E comunque, come qualcuno ha fatto giustamente notare, spesso sono proprio i
> figli che ti tolgono l'aria. Io non ce li ho i nonni per farmi le due ore di
> ...


io ti ho risposto, da traditore. E non mi pare di averti massacrata nè giudicata...Ma non mi hai detto cosa ne pensi ....


----------



## Traccia (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Figli o no figli cosa cambia? se tradisci con i figli sei peggiore di chi
> tradisce senza averne?
> E  comunque, come qualcuno ha fatto giustamente notare, spesso sono proprio i
> figli che ti tolgono l'aria. Io non ce li ho i nonni per farmi le due ore di
> ...


mi si è stretto il cuore a leggerti, mi spiace, si perchè uno non solo tradisce e si sente una merda per questo, si pone il dubbio, vuole aprirsi e parlarne, in più viene massacrato e messo alla gogna. E ciò non è bello. Io sono per la non violenza, sempre e comunque. Su qsto ti do ragione, ma sai, ci si confronta, prendila easy, alcune tue frasi erano da 'pipì fuori dal vasetto' ma se le pensi davvero difendile e facci capire come mai, nessuno può essere accusato di avere un libero pensiero e fatti conoscere anche nei tuoi lati più deboli o forti, nelle sfaccettature, stiamo solo cercando di capire, per risponderti e confrontarci al meglio. Anche chi non la pensa come te non è un motivo di crescita ulteriore rispetto a chi invece è uguale a te e ti da ragione? I giudizi sono inevitabili, è la natura umana. Non ti ci incazzare... e comunqe se ferisce significa che è un punto 'vivo', e se è 'vivo' c'è da farci un lavoro su... Se non ferisse sarebbe peggio secondo me...
Vabbè, me so capita da sola mi sa  un abbraccio


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu l'hai letta akash o no? Partiamo da qui innanzitutto :singleeye:Akash non è una traditrice occasionale ma che reitera perché se no implode ...ora a me sta benissimo e se lei è contenta meglio così ... Ma se hai dei figli il problema si dovrebbe porre che se alla fine dei giochi la situazione emerge poi ai figli dovrà spiegare come mai ha rivoluzionato la loro vita ( a meno che il marito non voglia accettare corna ogni po' ma leggendo anche qui , pure i traditori tutti sti geni del vivi e lascia vivere , non ne leggo eh) trattasi di semplice responsabilità che ti assumi per i figli


come per mille altre cose però, che solitamente non vengono etichettate,
anzi a volte ammirate, tipo posporre i figli alla carriera.


----------



## Trinità (1 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto sapere cosa "fa sangue" per molti di voi


Il brodo di carne!


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> come per mille altre cose però, che solitamente non vengono etichettate,
> anzi a volte ammirate, tipo posporre i figli alla carriera.


ammirate chi?
esattamente a chi ti rivolgi?
a me sembra che nel criticare chi si mette sul pulpito si finisca per andare in uno più alto


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Figli o no figli cosa cambia? se tradisci con i figli sei peggiore di chi
> tradisce senza averne?
> E  comunque, come qualcuno ha fatto giustamente notare, spesso sono proprio i
> figli che ti tolgono l'aria. Io non ce li ho i nonni per farmi le due ore di
> ...



non e' questo il punto. ci sono madre che con 4 o 5 figli stanno a casa e se la smazzano da sole senza marito e non tradiscono e non si lamentano. non deve essere cosi certoi, ma amore mio hai 36 anni , hai voglia a energie e eforza...
non si tirano in mezzo i figli sul tradimento.
io ho scritto che posso anmche capirti, anche se l entrata e' stata un po bislacca e ambigua. al di la di questo, nonostante cosa ti senti fortunata?
nonostante tu sia in gabbia o qui ti abbiamo massacrato?


----------



## Trinità (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Figli o no figli cosa cambia? se tradisci con i figli sei peggiore di chi
> tradisce senza averne?
> E  comunque, come qualcuno ha fatto giustamente notare, spesso sono proprio i
> figli che ti tolgono l'aria. Io non ce li ho i nonni per farmi le due ore di
> ...


NO!,Non te lo meriti assolutamente.
Non sei arrogante, non sei antipatica!
Mi spiace che Tu non ti accorga che al contrario di quello che pensi 
molti ti hanno capito.
Parlami dell'innamoramento che provasti per Tuo marito, se non sono troppo curioso.
Mi farebbe molto piacere.
ciao


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è un problema di traditori e traditi però.
> 
> Quello che infastidisce è l'ostentazione. Di qualsiasi cosa. Fedeltà, libertinaggio, omosessualità, professionalità.
> 
> ...



beh, aggiungerei che precisa che lei tradisce da sempre, ma solo con "personale selezionatissimo" (eh si...perchè qualche traditore, me compreso, ammetterebbe che ha tradito con uno scaldabagno imbecille e pure sporco..)...e che, a precisa domanda, specifica che lei ama il marito (che a sua volta o la tradisce, o è uno sfigato che vorrebbe ma non può) ma si sente in gabbia...ok, sarà una gabbia improvvisa? i figli (come ha detto president) o altro? no, lei tradisce da sempre e chiunque abbia intrecciato relazioni con lei...tutto diventa complesso, specie se poi usa i pochi post scritti da lei per difendersi da presunte aggressioni....mentre io le ho chiesto un sacco di cose, proprio perchè so cosa si prova...(o almeno in parte, credo)


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ammirate chi?
> esattamente a chi ti rivolgi?
> a me sembra che nel criticare chi si mette sul pulpito si finisca per andare in uno più alto


persone che conosco.
non del forum.
bollerebbero l'utente facendole la morale sui figli,
poi ammirano genitori che cambiano residenza ogni anno
per la carriera.
(per me possono, entrambe le categorie di cui sopra,
essere buoni ovvero meno buoni, come genitori,
ma io in questo sono coerente)
in ogni caso a me questo citare ogni piè sospinto
il ruolo genitoriale, quando nulla si sa, non piace.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> come per mille altre cose però, che solitamente non vengono etichettate,
> anzi a volte ammirate, tipo posporre i figli alla carriera.


infatti se vuoi lasciarti nella carriera diventa difficile seguilrli costantemente e ne risentono senza dubbio :up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> infatti se vuoi lasciarti nella carriera diventa difficile seguilrli costantemente e ne risentono senza dubbio :up:


infatti anche qui spesso c'è una scelta in questo senso.
e purtroppo la donna in questo caso è in una posizione ben diversa rispetto ad un uomo in carriera


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Figli o no figli cosa cambia? se tradisci con i figli sei peggiore di chi
> tradisce senza averne?
> E  comunque, come qualcuno ha fatto giustamente notare, spesso sono proprio i
> figli che ti tolgono l'aria. Io non ce li ho i nonni per farmi le due ore di
> ...


Veramente ti è stato chiesto da più parti su cosa ti vuoi confrontare e cosa vuoi condividere, ma mi sembra che tu nn lo abbia detto... la cosa che si è letta da te è che 1 Nn ti frega delle critiche, 2 ti piace essere così e avere avventure, ma hai bisogno anche del senso di sicurezza che marito e figli ti danno, 3 chi nn la pensa come me è uno scorfano sfigato...
E in questo ultimo punto, forse, dico forse, ti sei posta un po' male?
Ci sono anche persone diverse, con modi di pensare diversi, che x questo possono anche aver sofferto...
Per avere rispetto, bisogna darlo...


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però che conferme ti dà uno (o tanti) che ti tromba e poi sparisce?
> 
> Sicura scelgano te solo perché sei giovane e carina?
> 
> ...


la dose di eroina, o la bottiglia mattutina, che conferme danno? è che riempi un vuoto, evidentemente...e lo fai prendendoti cura della tua incontinenza (di conquiste, più che di sesso, almeno nel mio caso...il secondo era appendice delle prime, necessario solo in quanto ti serve per dire a te stesso che la "conquista è completa"). Ah: ovviamente, tra le tante incontinenze, quella di scopare ti appare molto meno sfigata di quella di bere, o morire in una sala slot....


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io tebe la lascerei proprio stare, certo che non si sentiva in gabbia(...io non l'ho messa in mezzo...ho confermato) che non c'entra nulla e non mi pare il caso.
> la discriminante qui per i figli è che lei si definisce cronica


Ma mica ci arrivano :idea: quasi inutile replicare :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah e che sarà mai [/QUOTE
> 
> prova...poi mi dici


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> persone che conosco.
> non del forum.
> bollerebbero l'utente facendole la morale sui figli,
> poi ammirano genitori che cambiano residenza ogni anno
> ...


beh oddio.
Adesso, io non voglio mica bollare nessuno per carità.
Però se uno cambia residenza spesso per la carriera, lo fa anche nell'ottica di migliorare economicamente la propria situazione e quindi poter offrire molto più ai propri figli.
Poi io ho fatto altre scelte, ma non mi sento nè di dire che un genitore che tradisce sia un cattivo genitore a prescindere, nè che sia sullo stesso piano di uno che si fa il mazzo per poter permettere ai figli un domani quello che lui magari non ha avuto.
Un traditore mette a rischio la famiglia per qualcosa che è a esclusivo suo godimento. Su questo non ci piove, io credo.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> la dose di eroina, o la bottiglia mattutina, che conferme danno? è che riempi un vuoto, evidentemente...e lo fai prendendoti cura della tua incontinenza (di conquiste, più che di sesso, almeno nel mio caso...il secondo era appendice delle prime, necessario solo in quanto ti serve per dire a te stesso che la "conquista è completa"). Ah: ovviamente, tra le tante incontinenze, quella di scopare ti appare molto meno sfigata di quella di bere, o morire in una sala slot....


:up::up::up:


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> lui lo chiama coraggio, io no. per me è rispetto in primis verso se stessi e poi verso la persona che abbiamo accanto. sono punti di vista


Tradire. Parola grossa. Che significa tradimento? Di un uomo  si dice che ha tradito il paese, gli amici, l'innamorata. In realtà  l'unica cosa che l'uomo può tradire è la sua coscienza.
-- Joseph Conrad


----------



## Stark72 (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma porcaccia miseria ladra zozza sbomballata sderenata.
Ma è una novità il fatto che i figli finché sono piccoli ti succhiano energia, tempo, forze, vita?
Che accidenti pensavate fosse allevare i figli? Una passeggiata di salute?
Ora, potrei tollerare questi discorsi da una persona che in UN momento di prostrazione psico-fisica, di debolezza, di bisogno di ritrovarsi o comunque di evadere, decidesse di lasciarsi andare ad una tresca clandestina.
Ma qui si parla di traditrice dichiaratamente seriale, metodica e selettiva.
Non è un momento, è uno stile di vita.
Ma pena e tenerezza de che?
Prima di essere travolto dalla bomba di Hiroshima mi svegliavo alle 6:30, lavavo i bambini, gli facevo fare colazione, li portavo a scuola e andavo a lavorare per tornare alle 20:00. Spesso per i turni di lei tornavo alle 20:00 e dovevo badare a loro fino alle 22:00. Mi sono fatto notti su notti a fare il mammo. Tutti i sabati da solo.
Cazzo ne ho avuti momenti di appallamento, ne ho avuti un bel po'!!! Anche a me è capitato di pensare "mamma mia non ce la posso fare, pietà!"
Anche io ho avuto la possibilità di farmi scopatine liberatorie (ebbene sì, anche i traditi rimediano qualcosa, e spesso pure qualcosa niente male), ma non l'ho fatto, perché QUELLA è la stracazzo di vita che ho voluto, con la persona che ho voluto e con i figli che ho voluto.
Tirate fuori le palle e fate le persone adulte invece di stare sempre a cercare giustificazioni puerili.
E' più sensato dire HO FATTO UNA SCELTA AVVENTATA A METTERE SU FAMIGLIA, piuttosto che sentire tutte ste menate esistenziali da figli del Prozac.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nobody ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ahahahahah e che sarà mai
> ...


Ora sono single, quando scopo in altre stanze non tradisco... quando non lo sono, non scopo in giro perchè sono felice con la compagna del momento.


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh oddio.
> Adesso, io non voglio mica bollare nessuno per carità.
> Però se uno cambia residenza spesso per la carriera, lo fa anche nell'ottica di migliorare economicamente la propria situazione e quindi poter offrire molto più ai propri figli.
> Poi io ho fatto altre scelte, ma non mi sento nè di dire che un genitore che tradisce sia un cattivo genitore a prescindere, nè che sia sullo stesso piano di uno che si fa il mazzo per poter permettere ai figli un domani quello che lui magari non ha avuto.
> *Un traditore mette a rischio la famiglia per qualcosa che è a esclusivo suo godimento.* Su questo non ci piove, io credo.


ma dipende...forse invece in tal modo tiene in piedi la famiglia, dal suo punto di vista
tipo il caso di quelli disamorati del coniuge


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' un po' zoccola, ma che male c'è? Ciò non le impedisce (sempre teoricamente) di essere un'ottima madre.


Quindi deduco che se tu avessi una moglie così che è ottima madre e venissi a scoprire non cambierebbe nulla nel ménage familiare tanto che i figli non risentirebbero di alcunché ..ok ma come te quanti ce ne sono ?che leggendo qui tutti sti imtelligentonim che sanno gestire rabbia e frustrazione non ne vedo, già sbroccate qui per le Cazzate


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuro . ma qui prendiamo in giro la nostra intelligenza perché una cosa è passare un momento di fragilità, un altro
> definirsi cronica.
> u capisti?


NONE NON LO CAPISCE


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma procaccia miseria ladra zozza sbomballata sderenata.
> Ma è una novità il fatto che i figli finché sono piccoli ti succhiano energia, tempo, forze, vita?
> Che accidenti pensavate fosse allevare i figli? Una passeggiata di salute?
> Ora, potrei tollerare questi discorsi da una persona che in UN momento di prostrazione psico-fisica, di debolezza, di bisogno di ritrovarsi o comunque di evadere, decidesse di lasciarsi andare ad una tresca clandestina.
> ...


ecco, io sarei abbastanza d'accordo, date le premesse della nuova utente. E l'avventatezza sta appunto nel fatto che sapendo a priori che avrebbe continuato a tradire, mettendo quindi a rischio il matrimonio, ha deciso di coinvolgere in questo rischio anche dei figli.
Ribadisco: il fatto che sia avventata non ne fa una cattiva madre a tutto tondo.
Però le sue scelte rimangono avventate.


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma porcaccia miseria ladra zozza sbomballata sderenata.
> Ma è una novità il fatto che i figli finché sono piccoli ti succhiano energia, tempo, forze, vita?
> Che accidenti pensavate fosse allevare i figli? Una passeggiata di salute?
> Ora, potrei tollerare questi discorsi da una persona che in UN momento di prostrazione psico-fisica, di debolezza, di bisogno di ritrovarsi o comunque di evadere, decidesse di lasciarsi andare ad una tresca clandestina.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la parola gabbia nel gergo infedele,e'usatissima...l'ho fatto anch'io stamattina,salutando un''amica''molto stretta..e'un modo di dire,ci troviamo un'alibi'President.Poi cosa vuoi,qualche ora fuori gabbia,e'troppo bello.


E se tua moglie ti becca che fai ?


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi deduco che se tu avessi una moglie così che è ottima madre e venissi a scoprire non cambierebbe nulla nel ménage familiare tanto che i figli non risentirebbero di alcunché ..ok ma come te quanti ce ne sono ?che leggendo qui tutti sti imtelligentonim che sanno gestire rabbia e frustrazione non ne vedo, già sbroccate qui per le Cazzate



i figli c'entrano. In una misura banale quanto immensa: se il marito di Akash la becca, lei si prende tutte le conseguenze. Dice "mi dispiacerebbe per il dolore di lui"...a parte che l'affermazione è parente di "sti cazzi", visto che il dispiacere non le impedisce la serialità, ma lui che fa? il bravo cornuto e l'aiuta a selezionare il prossimo pezzo di carne scelta? o le da un calcio nel culo, e prima o poi anche i figli - che oramai sono figli di una coppia separata - sapranno di avere una madre che fa della selezione naturale un credo "intimo"? E VI PARE POCO COME CONSEGUENZA?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma dipende...forse invece in tal modo tiene in piedi la famiglia, dal suo punto di vista
> tipo il caso di quelli disamorati del coniuge


Fammi capire Free: tieni in piedi la famiglia trombando fuori? Ci segua precedendoci? 
Casomai nei matrimoni di facciata, ma allora manco è più tradimento.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Hai visto che ha risposto alla mia domanda, in modo sereno e secco?
> 
> Anche se è una traditrice seriale non ha escluso l'amore.....bene così.


Il problema è confonderli. Mi pare che Akesh non lo stia facendo.

Amore è progetto di vita, figli insieme, sopportare il dentifricio schiacciato male o l'asse del cesso alzato, ecc. Richiede tanta fatica e ripaga con grandi gratificazioni.

Innamoramento o infatuazione è ciò che tuo marito non ti può più dare (batticuore, adrenalina, follie, ecc.) e si verifica solo nelle fasi iniziali di un rapporto. C'è chi se ne priva e c'è chi è disposto a mettere da parte la correttezza nei confronti del partner pur di vivere queste sensazioni.

Poi ci sono le zitelle inacidite che nè amano nè si innamorano, se non di se stesse e dell'ologramma che vedono allo specchio.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dove l'hai letto "perenne"?
> Qui poi manca tutto il capitolo marito: ammmore, innamoramento, blablabla, ma una donna (già zoccoletta di suo) che si occupa di due bambini piccoli deve essere pure gratificata.


Sai che è la seconda volta che la definisci zoccoletta ? :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E se tua moglie ti becca che fai ?


Il fungo lo vedo io da casa.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

*


Akash ha detto:



			Figli o no figli cosa cambia?
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


Akash ha detto:


> se tradisci con i figli sei peggiore di chi
> tradisce senza averne?
> E  comunque, come qualcuno ha fatto giustamente notare, spesso sono proprio i
> figli che ti tolgono l'aria. Io non ce li ho i nonni per farmi le due ore di
> ...


Chiedilo ai tuoi figli, spiega e racconta tutto ...


----------



## Akash (1 Settembre 2014)

Ok, ricominciamo. Il collegamento tradimento/figli non l ho tirato in mezzo io. E lo trovo anche molto scorretto. 
1)Sono un ottima madre, anche se tradisco mio marito.
2) non sono traditrice per colpa dei miei figli 


La fatica di essere madre mi ha solo aumentato il desiderio di evasione ma non mi aspetto che altre madri lo capiscano. 


Lothar non so, ma io si....penso che molti non traditori (ho detto molti, non tutti!!) criticano ma in fondo vorrebbero essere come noi. 


Mio marito finché non sa non soffre. E anzi il nostro rapporto ne guadagna perché io sono più appagata.


Devo ammettere che alcuni post li ho trovati un po' offensivi e ci sono rimasta male ... Ma direi che superato lo shock iniziale, va bene così.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi deduco che se tu avessi una moglie così che è ottima madre e venissi a scoprire non cambierebbe nulla nel ménage familiare tanto che i figli non risentirebbero di alcunché ..


Entro certi limiti deduci bene, ma non vado nello specifico perchè non verrebbe capito.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo sia ipocrisia sai. In spiaggia passano uomini con fisici scolpiti con lo slippino bianco e con sto sguardo da "ehi hai visto quanto sono figo te piacerebbe eh?"..
> Poi ti giri e il vicino D'ombrellone con qualche chiletto in più spara due battute, sorridi e fai una piacevole chiaccherata che ti fa dire "peró ha fascino!" E il figo con lo slippino bianco puó gettarsi dallo scoglio con una pietra al collo


Applauso per farfie :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Letto fin qui,  io la vedo così: Akash difesa da JB e President decide chi dei due farsi in base ai suoi criteri e poi si organizza.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io di solito ho 35 max 35 e mezzo... mi capita di scendere sotto... un paio di volte 34 e 2... ma nn mi sentivo molto bene... [emoji15]


Paperopoli ti aspetta a braccia aperte 

Buscopann


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fammi capire Free: *tieni in piedi la famiglia trombando fuori? *Ci segua precedendoci?
> Casomai nei matrimoni di facciata, ma allora manco è più tradimento.


sì esatto, però la famiglia rimane 
perchè è una novità?


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confonderli. Mi pare che Akesh non lo stia facendo.
> 
> *Amore è progetto di vita, figli insieme, sopportare il dentifricio schiacciato male o l'asse del cesso alzato, ecc. Richiede tanta fatica e ripaga con grandi gratificazioni.
> 
> ...


Vero. Però vedo una contraddizione: mettere da parte la correttezza nei confronti del partner a me pare non compatibile la tua prima idea di Amore. Oltre alla tavoletta del cesso si dovrebbe sopportare l'aver perso le farfalline nello stomaco di cui parli al secondo punto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che è la seconda volta che la definisci zoccoletta ? :singleeye:


E' un vezzeggiativo. Se è autoironica penso che sappia di esserlo, se non è autoironica si fotta.


----------



## Akash (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confonderli. Mi pare che Akesh non lo stia facendo.
> 
> Amore è progetto di vita, figli insieme, sopportare il dentifricio schiacciato male o l'asse del cesso alzato, ecc. Richiede tanta fatica e ripaga con grandi gratificazioni.
> 
> ...


applausi


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero. Però vedo una contraddizione: mettere da parte la correttezza nei confronti del partner a me pare non compatibile la tua prima idea di Amore. Oltre alla tavoletta del cesso si dovrebbe sopportare l'aver perso le farfalline nello stomaco di cui parli al secondo punto.


OT, io l'ho fatto il thread, ma non verrà capito...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Esistono?
> a me questo sa, ad ex,
> di ipocrisia.


Esistono si


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> OT, io l'ho fatto il thread, ma non verrà capito...


vado a vedere!


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confonderli. Mi pare che Akesh non lo stia facendo.
> 
> Amore è progetto di vita, figli insieme, sopportare il dentifricio schiacciato male o l'asse del cesso alzato, ecc. Richiede tanta fatica e ripaga con grandi gratificazioni.
> 
> ...


President, non si tratta di mettere da parte la correttezza. Si tratta di mettere da parte anche l'ipotesi che il coniuge ti mandi affanculo (e vabbè, rischio calcolato, mi potrai dire) e - nel caso di figli - che tu possa vederli due w.e. al mese.....Io non parlo solo di morale, ma proprio di rischi/benefici. E se per te quel beneficio vale il rischio, forse forse qualche altra domandina uno se la deve fare, non credi?


----------



## Akash (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' un vezzeggiativo. Se è autoironica penso che sappia di esserlo, se non è autoironica si fotta.


Tranquillo non è certo questo che mi offende. Chiamarmi zoccola in maniera diretta è molto meglio che farlo con inutili giri di parole.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> President, non si tratta di mettere da parte la correttezza. Si tratta di mettere da parte anche l'ipotesi che il coniuge ti mandi affanculo (e vabbè, rischio calcolato, mi potrai dire) e - nel caso di figli - che tu possa vederli due w.e. al mese.....Io non parlo solo di morale, ma proprio di rischi/benefici. E se per te quel beneficio vale il rischio, forse forse qualche altra domandina uno se la deve fare, non credi?


oppure ci accoppiuamo con chi la pensa come noi. credo....a quel punto non perdi e rischi nulla.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Originariamente Scritto da *farfalla*                                   Non credo sia ipocrisia sai. In spiaggia  passano uomini con fisici scolpiti con lo slippino bianco e con sto  sguardo da "ehi hai visto quanto sono figo te piacerebbe eh?"..
Poi ti giri e il vicino D'ombrellone con qualche chiletto in più spara  due battute, sorridi e fai una piacevole chiaccherata che ti fa dire  "peró ha fascino!" E il figo con lo slippino bianco puó gettarsi dallo  scoglio con una pietra al collo :mrgreen:

Ciao Butterfly, va meglio ? lo spero.
In realtà ciò conferma una sacrosanta verità: tutto parte sempre dalla testa anche si ci lludiamo che parta dal corpo. E meno male direi.
Buon bagno.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

perfetto





miss caciotta ha detto:


> oppure ci accoppiuamo con chi la pensa come noi. credo....a quel punto non perdi e rischi nulla.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> President, non si tratta di mettere da parte la correttezza. Si tratta di mettere da parte anche l'ipotesi che il coniuge ti mandi affanculo (e vabbè, rischio calcolato, mi potrai dire) e - nel caso di figli - che tu possa vederli due w.e. al mese.....Io non parlo solo di morale, ma proprio di rischi/benefici. E *se per te quel beneficio vale il rischio,* forse forse qualche altra domandina uno se la deve fare, non credi?


Per me assolutamente no, in questo momento della mia vita. Stiamo parlando in generale.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oppure ci accoppiuamo con chi la pensa come noi. credo....a quel punto non perdi e rischi nulla.


beh, ma allora non sarebbe tradimento, e avrebbe davvero sbagliato forum. Mentre lei parla proprio di tradimento, da manuale: mi piace uno, lo voglio, me lo faccio. Poi torno a casa ad "amare" mio marito, vedendo domani chi incontro...


----------



## zadig (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, *non mi interessano le ipocrisie* ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


è ipocrisia anche cercare consensi: troppo comodo non mettersi in discussione in un forum e cercare solo leccate di culo.
Che cazzo ti sei iscritta a fare?


NB: riguardo la tua frase "_la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi_" ti dico che è fasulla. 
Ti sembrerà strano, ma non è che il tuo modo di ragionare e la tua condizione (dettata senz'altro da carenze o problemi psicologici) ti consente di capire i desideri e/o l'operato di altri.
Presuntuosa de stocazzo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Per me assolutamente no, in questo momento della mia vita. Stiamo parlando in generale.


Certo, in generale. Parliamo del thread: quindi concordi che Akash due domende se le deve fare, perchè così come l'ha messa lei non regge 
1) "amo mio marito": ok, ma se ti becca? "mi dispiacerebbe perchè soffrirebbe"...LUI!
2) "che c'entrano i figli?"...e no, c'entrano. Perchè nella peggiore delle ipotesi, sempre se lui ti becca (e tu come me sai che la frequenza aumenta la statistica di scoperta), i figli li vedi 2 w.e. al mese...nella migliore, prima o poi sapranno quanto la madre fosse amante del salame assortito al punto da privare loro della convivenza con il padre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì esatto, però la famiglia rimane
> perchè è una novità?


NO. ma non è un rapporto di causa-effetto. Trombi fuori e poi tieni in piedi anche la famiglia. Diversamente sei un/una trombata-dipendente. Sono due cose diverse.


----------



## zadig (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Certo, in generale. Parliamo del thread: quindi concordi che Akash due domende se le deve fare, perchè così come l'ha messa lei non regge
> 1) "amo mio marito": ok, ma se ti becca? "mi dispiacerebbe perchè soffrirebbe"...LUI!


appunto: è una persona molto ipocrita ed egoista.


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. ma non è un rapporto di causa-effetto. Trombi fuori e poi tieni in piedi anche la famiglia. Diversamente sei un/una trombata-dipendente. Sono due cose diverse.


temo di non aver capito...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Certo, in generale. Parliamo del thread: quindi concordi che Akash due domende se le deve fare, perchè così come l'ha messa lei non regge
> 1) "amo mio marito": ok, ma se ti becca? "mi dispiacerebbe perchè soffrirebbe"...LUI!
> 2) "che c'entrano i figli?"...e no, c'entrano. Perchè nella peggiore delle ipotesi, sempre se lui ti becca (e tu come me sai che la frequenza aumenta la statistica di scoperta), i figli li vedi 2 w.e. al mese...nella migliore, prima o poi sapranno quanto la madre fosse amante del salame assortito al punto da privare loro della convivenza con il padre.


Sotto il profilo razionale è condivisibile. 

Però io penso che per chi lo vive il tutto sia molto meno razionale. E' la banalità del "male": la cronicità di cui parla è paragonabile ad un vizio, come fumare. Sai che ti fa male, ma ti dà un gran piacere (effimero, breve, ma pur sempre piacere, emozione, adrenalina). 

Non dimenticare che anche guardare un metaforico burrone è un piacere: vedere il pericolo di essere beccato, avere consapevolezza di aver toccato il fondo (morale, etico), assaporare l'aver trasgredito, ecc.


----------



## matthew (1 Settembre 2014)

Far passare un tradimento cercato e voluto (e reiterato con consapevolezza) come una cosa positiva e cercarvi addirittura consensi, è una cosa totalmente irrispettosa nei confronti di chiunque, specie di chi lo subisce.
Da vomito.


----------



## Innominata (1 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tebe non l'ho tirata fuori io. Io parlo appunto di te che sei una faccia di cazzo come poche, paracula e vigliacca quando ti metto di fronte all'evidenza del fatto che tu ti comporti così perchè sei una poveraccia con problemi (lei) a rapportarsi con qualcuno che quei problemi non ne ha ma magari ne ha altri. Mi fai vomitare. Ricordatelo bene


'Mmazza, manco il mio gatto quando gli ho presentato per la seconda volta i croccantini Obesity Light Flavour


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> temo di non aver capito...


tu hai scritto che c'è gente che riesce a tenere in piedi la famiglia PERCHE' tromba fuori. Ne consegue che se non trombasse fuori, la famiglia si sfascerebbe.
E ne consegue anche che(se non si tratta di matrimoni di facciata ecc...) questa gente ha un bell'accidente di problema, in quanto fa dipendere le sue scelte di vita dalla trombata fuori.


----------



## zadig (1 Settembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Far passare un tradimento cercato e voluto (e reiterato con consapevolezza) come una cosa positiva e cercarvi addirittura consensi, è una cosa totalmente irrispettosa nei confronti di chiunque, specie di chi lo subisce.
> Da vomito.


ma, soprattutto, se hai voglia di scoparti chi vuoi, e lo sai e non puoi farne a meno, non farti una famiglia.
Non puoi fottertene di chi soffre/può soffrire dei tuoi... vizi.


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu hai scritto che c'è gente che riesce a tenere in piedi la famiglia PERCHE' tromba fuori. Ne consegue che se non trombasse fuori, la famiglia si sfascerebbe.
> E ne consegue anche che(se non si tratta di matrimoni di facciata ecc...) questa gente ha un bell'accidente di problema, in quanto fa dipendere le sue scelte di vita dalla trombata fuori.



veramente facevo riferimento ad un eventuale punto di vista del traditore, anche abbastanza diffuso mi pare
poi non è detto che quello che pensi il traditore sia esatto, nel senso che forse la famiglia non si sfascerebbe affatto...solo che nella sua convinzione questo tipo di traditore va avanti (savoia) così...non so se mi spiego


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu hai scritto che c'è gente che riesce a tenere in piedi la famiglia PERCHE' tromba fuori. Ne consegue che se non trombasse fuori, la famiglia si sfascerebbe.
> E ne consegue anche che(se non si tratta di matrimoni di facciata ecc...) questa gente ha un bell'accidente di problema, in quanto fa dipendere le sue scelte di vita dalla trombata fuori.


Sbri, però lei dice il vero: a prescindere dal possibile giudizio sulla qualità di questi matrimoni, sta di fatto che i matrimoni aperti esistono e sempre sono esistiti.
La trombata fuori è ciò che consente loro di mantenere stabilità al'interno di quel rapporto matrimoniale. 
E ci sono anche matrimoni in cui entrambi i coniugi lo fanno. E si vogliono anche bene, solo che hanno bisogno di quello.
Non esprimo giudizi, è solo un dato di fatto.


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :corna:forse ti pesano queste signor cervo a primavera???......che cavolo ne sai tu,del tradimento???


un po di rispetto no è? e daje


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ma, soprattutto, se hai voglia di scoparti chi vuoi, e lo sai e non puoi farne a meno, non farti una famiglia.
> Non puoi fottertene di chi soffre/può soffrire dei tuoi... vizi.


Ciao. Ci sono persone che cambiano e cominciano a cercare sesso ovunque solo DOPO il matrimonio ....


----------



## matthew (1 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> un po di rispetto no è? e daje


Nessun problema Simy. Io non ne ho. Davvero.


----------



## Stark72 (1 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> un po di rispetto no è? e daje


trattasi di trollate


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sotto il profilo razionale è condivisibile.
> 
> Però io penso che per chi lo vive il tutto sia molto meno razionale. E' la banalità del "male": la cronicità di cui parla è paragonabile ad un vizio, come fumare. Sai che ti fa male, ma ti dà un gran piacere (effimero, breve, ma pur sempre piacere, emozione, adrenalina).
> 
> Non dimenticare che anche guardare un metaforico burrone è un piacere: vedere il pericolo di essere beccato, avere consapevolezza di aver toccato il fondo (morale, etico), assaporare l'aver trasgredito, ecc.


Ma il paragone con l'alcolismo, la ludodipendenza, ecc, sono stato il primo a farlo. Solo che allora se dobbiamo confrontarci, parliamone da gente che ha i controcazzi. Ergo: se mi dici: "i figli non c'entrano", ti accompagno una mattina fuori dal Tribunale, e scommettiamo che lo capisci? (il "tu" è colloquiale..parlo ad Akash). Idem se mi dici "mi spiacerebbe per mio marito, LUI soffrirebbe"...Lui soffrirebbe? guarda che se ti da un calcio nel culo soffri anche tu, visto che mi dici che "lo ami".

E non faccio un discorso di morale o etica, se non si è capito...Akash chiede: "o voi scopatori, mi dite come sono messa e voi come vi orientate?". Io rispondo all'appello...certo vorrei un confronto, visto che ha detto poche cose, ed anche nel modo sbagliato...


----------



## zadig (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao. Ci sono persone che cambiano e cominciano a cercare sesso ovunque solo DOPO il matrimonio ....


in quel caso esiste il divorzio, se non si ha il coraggio di smetterla o di dirlo al partner.
La lealtà è importante.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ma, soprattutto, se hai voglia di scoparti chi vuoi, e lo sai e non puoi farne a meno, non farti una famiglia.


Analizziamo quello che scrivi e prendiamola larga: ne deduco che a te, anche in teoria, non piacerebbe affatto avvicinarti ad una ipotetica donna che ti affascina, ti piace, ti attrae? Insomma la farfalla di Belen la rifiuteresti anche in cartolina (esempio banale, ma mi adeguo al livello)?


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Nessun problema Simy. Io non ne ho. Davvero.


non ne hai cosa? 



Stark72 ha detto:


> trattasi di trollate



eh no, non è la prima volta che se ne esce cosi. 
sempre co ste battute del cazzo verso chi è stato tradito.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma porcaccia miseria ladra zozza sbomballata sderenata.
> Ma è una novità il fatto che i figli finché sono piccoli ti succhiano energia, tempo, forze, vita?
> Che accidenti pensavate fosse allevare i figli? Una passeggiata di salute?
> Ora, potrei tollerare questi discorsi da una persona che in UN momento di prostrazione psico-fisica, di debolezza, di bisogno di ritrovarsi o comunque di evadere, decidesse di lasciarsi andare ad una tresca clandestina.
> ...


Fico.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Nessun problema Simy. Io non ne ho. Davvero.


Ma se anche le avessi, non è che ci sarebbe da vergognarsene: meriteresti un amichevole abbraccio non uno sberleffo.
Lothar non sei stato molto felice in questa tua uscita, scusa la sincerità.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> in quel caso esiste il divorzio, se non si ha il coraggio di smetterla o di dirlo al partner.
> La lealtà è importante.


Amico la lealtà è TUTTO.
Ci vogliono le palle per essere leali.
Io per esempio cerco le mie da anni ....


----------



## zadig (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Analizziamo quello che scrivi e prendiamola larga: ne deduco che a te, anche in teoria, non piacerebbe affatto avvicinarti ad una ipotetica donna che ti affascina, ti piace, ti attrae? Insomma la farfalla di Belen la rifiuteresti anche in cartolina (esempio banale, ma mi adeguo al livello)?


se sono single scopo chi mi pare, e l'ho anche fatto.
Se in coppia invece no.
E se la farfallina di Belen mi attraesse al limite mollerei la storia che ho.
Stronzo posso esserlo, sleale no. Neanche verso me stesso.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma lo vogliamo smontare 'sto mito che tradire a raffica è un piacere? ma lo vogliamo dire che è FACILISSIMO e lo è per chiunque a qualunque età? Ma lo vogliamo dire che è anche un filo patologico?
Parla una infedele, per chiarire.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> un po di rispetto no è? e daje


Ho rubinato e fine. Tanto non lo capirá mai


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho rubinato e fine. Tanto non lo capirá mai



ho rubinato pure io. echecazzo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Figli o no figli cosa cambia? se tradisci con i figli sei peggiore di chi
> tradisce senza averne?
> E  comunque, come qualcuno ha fatto giustamente notare, spesso sono proprio i
> figli che ti tolgono l'aria. Io non ce li ho i nonni per farmi le due ore di
> ...


benvenuta
e ad avere (avuto) degli amanti che ti si confanno non sei fortunata?
mettiamoci anche questo, che la vita è una


----------



## matthew (1 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non ne hai cosa?


Problemi. Grazie cmq. ciao.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti anche qui spesso c'è una scelta in questo senso.
> e purtroppo la donna in questo caso è in una posizione ben diversa rispetto ad un uomo in carriera


Quoto, fino ai tre anni e' indubbio che la figura materna è molto importante poi se si trova un marito o nonni ect in gamba diventa più facile


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Problemi. Grazie cmq. ciao.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> i figli c'entrano. In una misura banale quanto immensa: se il marito di Akash la becca, lei si prende tutte le conseguenze. Dice "mi dispiacerebbe per il dolore di lui"...a parte che l'affermazione è parente di "sti cazzi", visto che il dispiacere non le impedisce la serialità, ma lui che fa? il bravo cornuto e l'aiuta a selezionare il prossimo pezzo di carne scelta? o le da un calcio nel culo, e prima o poi anche i figli - che oramai sono figli di una coppia separata - sapranno di avere una madre che fa della selezione naturale un credo "intimo"? E VI PARE POCO COME CONSEGUENZA?


Ma appunto a me non Stranisei la libertà sessuale ma che si pretenda di far passare la cosa che se scoperta questa abitudine in presenza di prole non avrebbe alcuna conseguenza :singleeye: e Gesù è morto non di freddo ma di pizzicotti


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il fungo lo vedo io da casa.


Ma a parte la reazione della moglie che minimo si incazza a mina, lui continuerebbe a difendere la sua libertà sessuale così spudoratamente ?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Entro certi limiti deduci bene, ma non vado nello specifico perchè non verrebbe capito.


A me interessa senza dubbio per capire ma se ti crea problema spiegare ok


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' un vezzeggiativo. Se è autoironica penso che sappia di esserlo, se non è autoironica si fotta.


In realtà credo sia autoironica


----------



## Stark72 (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto, fino ai tre anni e' indubbio che la figura materna è molto importante poi se si *trova un marito o nonni ect in gamba diventa più facile*


E tuttavia anche in tal caso la mamma sarà sempre più gravata.
Quando sono piccolini, anche se si è presenti entrambi nello stesso momento, succede che:
CACCA! Ecco arriva papà. NO, MAMMA!!!
PIPI'! Ecco arriva papà. NO, MAMMA!!!
FAME! Ecco arriva papà. NO, MAMMA!!!
SETE! Ecco arriva papà. NO, MAMMA!!!
SONNO! Ecco arriva papà. NO, MAMMA!!!
GIRAMENTO DI PALLE! Ecco arriva papà. NO, MAMMA!!!

E' così dalla notte dei tempi, è natura.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Invece io vedo miriadi di tali esemplari placidamente
> assise al sole, sgranocchiano patatine
> lasciate dai figli mentre i soggetti
> cui sono devotamente fedeli
> ...


Ma tu seriamente vivi con questa ansia di dover piacere fisicamente ?  perché è tanto brutto dipendere dagli uomini per me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma lo vogliamo *smontare 'sto mito che tradire a raffica è un piacere?* ma lo vogliamo dire che è FACILISSIMO e lo è per chiunque a qualunque età? Ma lo vogliamo dire che è anche un filo patologico?
> Parla una infedele, per chiarire.


smontiamolo
il piacere non sta nel tradimento, evidentemente.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> se sono single scopo chi mi pare, e l'ho anche fatto.
> Se in coppia invece no.
> *E se la farfallina di Belen mi attraesse al limite mollerei la storia che ho.*
> Stronzo posso esserlo, sleale no. Neanche verso me stesso.


Bene. Continuiamo ad analizzare razionalmente.

*Belen*: Sbattimi qui nel bagno di questo ristorante. Ho sempre sognato di essere presa da un pallido travet ciccione, pelato, ipodotato, eiaculatore precoce, sposato, sconosciuto e poi non rivederlo più. Non voglio sapere nemmeno il tuo nome. Schiaffeggiami il culo, dai!
*Zadig*: Mi attrai di brutto, però aspetta: non sono single. Vado al tavolo, mollo la storia che ho e poi arrivo subito. Sai: stronzo posso esserlo, sleale no. Neanche verso me stesso.
*Belen*: Ah sì. Vai. Accordatevi sull'affido dei figli, mi raccomando. Ti aspetto tutta bagnata.

Tu confondi un progetto di vita con una fiammata.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ripeto che dipende da come ti poni
> Io sono una traditrice sono qui da 4 anni e mi trovo benissimo
> Forse e dico forse non sono entrata qui provocando o facendo la figa perchè tradivo


Farfie ma tu sei tu


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma davvero ne dubiti? Ma le hai mai viste coppie di tedeschi, olandesi, danesi, svedesi, in cui lui è da svenimento e lei un roito inguardabile ? In Italia la cretineria femminile ha raggiunto livelli intollerabili. Io so anche chi ringraziare per questo lavaggio del cervello. Inizia per B.


A me B. Non sta simpatico ma non è solo colpa sua, per buona parte è responsabilità delle donne ( ahimè )


----------



## zadig (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Bene. Continuiamo ad analizzare razionalmente.
> 
> *Belen*: Sbattimi qui nel bagno di questo ristorante. Ho sempre sognato di essere presa da un pallido travet ciccione, pelato, ipodotato, eiaculatore precoce, sposato, sconosciuto e poi non rivederlo più. Non voglio sapere nemmeno il tuo nome. Schiaffeggiami il culo, dai!
> *Zadig*: Mi attrai di brutto, però aspetta: non sono single. Vado al tavolo, mollo la storia che ho e poi arrivo subito. Sai: stronzo posso esserlo, sleale no. Neanche verso me stesso.
> ...


e tu lo conosci il concetto/il valore delle cose guadagnate?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aki...il fatto e'che qua'dentro,sono bigotti,ottusi,e molto invidiosi...vorrebbero vivere le nostre avventure,ma nn ne sono capaci.Anch'io venni qua'per il nome del sito....invece no...sono tutti alcioni cornutissimi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: lothar sei simpatico a prescindere


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stavo pensando a come buttarlo giù!


Brava :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No mi hai distrutto...
> Credo che stasera mi darò una lucidatina alle corna con il panno di daino e andrò a dormire presto


E portati il messale mi raccomando


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però non facciamo tutte le volte questo piagnisteo delle povere  vittime .
> non si capisce poi perchè per amore di "protezione" dai giudizi poi ci si possa prendere delle bigotte, handicappate e chi più ne ha ne metta.
> vale per tutti o no il diritto di opinione?


Io non mi preoccuperei


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Paperopoli ti aspetta a braccia aperte
> 
> Buscopann


[emoji3] Ok, dove lo faccio il biglietto?


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> la dose di eroina, o la bottiglia mattutina, che conferme danno? è che riempi un vuoto, evidentemente...e lo fai prendendoti cura della tua incontinenza (di conquiste, più che di sesso, almeno nel mio caso...il secondo era appendice delle prime, necessario solo in quanto ti serve per dire a te stesso che la "conquista è completa"). Ah: ovviamente, tra le tante incontinenze, quella di scopare ti appare molto meno sfigata di quella di bere, o morire in una sala slot....


Questo è' un bell'intervento.


----------



## lolapal (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> la dose di eroina, o la bottiglia mattutina, che conferme danno? è che riempi un vuoto, evidentemente...e lo fai prendendoti cura della tua incontinenza (di conquiste, più che di sesso, almeno nel mio caso...il secondo era appendice delle prime, necessario solo in quanto ti serve per dire a te stesso che la "conquista è completa"). Ah: ovviamente, tra le tante incontinenze, quella di scopare ti appare molto meno sfigata di quella di bere, o morire in una sala slot....


Vero... purtroppo...
O T: Che bell'acquisto x il forum che sei... [emoji5]


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

:matto: è troppo per me.. 


lolapal ha detto:


> Vero... purtroppo...
> O T: Che bell'acquisto x il forum che sei... [emoji5]


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> :matto: è troppo per me..


ma no, è la verità


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho detto che le trenta pagine non le ho lette.
> 
> Fiammetta, fammi un riassunto.


E' stata criticata perché risultata spocchiosa, alcuni la difendono ad oltranza, la maggior parte cerca di capire perché si sia sentita implodere ma non lo spiega ... Almeno per ora non è chiaro ... ( devo finire di leggere però )



disincantata ha detto:


> Però che conferme ti dà uno (o tanti) che ti tromba e poi sparisce?
> 
> Sicura scelgano te  solo perché sei giovane e carina?
> 
> ...


Ammazza che carnet 



Trinità ha detto:


> Hai visto che ha risposto alla mia domanda, in modo sereno e secco?
> 
> Anche se è una traditrice seriale non ha escluso l'amore.....bene così.


Prima di dire bene così sarà il caso sentire pure il marito 



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io ti ho risposto, da traditore. E non mi pare di averti massacrata nè giudicata...Ma non mi hai detto cosa ne pensi ....


Non credo sia un caso se non ti ha risposto,  la lingua batte dove il dente duole


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Veramente ti è stato chiesto da più parti su cosa ti vuoi confrontare e cosa vuoi condividere, ma mi sembra che tu nn lo abbia detto... la cosa che si è letta da te è che 1 Nn ti frega delle critiche, 2 ti piace essere così e avere avventure, ma hai bisogno anche del senso di sicurezza che marito e figli ti danno, 3 chi nn la pensa come me è uno scorfano sfigato...
> E in questo ultimo punto, forse, dico forse, ti sei posta un po' male?
> Ci sono anche persone diverse, con modi di pensare diversi, che x questo possono anche aver sofferto...
> Per avere rispetto, bisogna darlo...


4) vuole,figli e marito ma si sente in una gabbia .. Qualcosa stride


----------



## Lucrezia (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ma porcaccia miseria ladra zozza sbomballata sderenata.
> Ma è una novità il fatto che i figli finché sono piccoli ti succhiano energia, tempo, forze, vita?
> Che accidenti pensavate fosse allevare i figli? Una passeggiata di salute?
> Ora, potrei tollerare questi discorsi da una persona che in UN momento di prostrazione psico-fisica, di debolezza, di bisogno di ritrovarsi o comunque di evadere, decidesse di lasciarsi andare ad una tresca clandestina.
> ...


Se ti avessi davanti ti abbraccerei


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> la dose di eroina, o la bottiglia mattutina, che conferme danno? è che riempi un vuoto, evidentemente...e lo fai prendendoti cura della tua incontinenza (di conquiste, più che di sesso, almeno nel mio caso...il secondo era appendice delle prime, necessario solo in quanto ti serve per dire a te stesso che la "conquista è completa"). Ah: ovviamente, tra le tante incontinenze, quella di scopare ti appare molto meno sfigata di quella di bere, o morire in una sala slot....


Ne nel primo caso ti amali di cirrosi, nel secondo mandi sul lastrico la famiglia in effetti non è che siano alternative allettanti


----------



## Traccia (1 Settembre 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il problema è confonderli. Mi pare che Akesh non lo stia facendo.
> 
> Amore è progetto di vita, figli insieme, sopportare il dentifricio schiacciato male o l'asse del cesso alzato, ecc. Richiede tanta fatica e ripaga con grandi gratificazioni.
> 
> ...


Ma nel secondo caso se vieni colta in fallo () e il marito si mette in testa di schiodarti dal tuo trono di "voglio godere la come mi pare " poi il problema ricade anche sui figli che vorrebbero tanto evitare di trovarsi in queste situazioni ... Andiamo all'esempio,pratico : una mia collega si separò  dopo che il marito per l'ennesima volta l'aveva tradita e aveva portato nel loro letto l'amante ...colto in fallo. erano una famiglia con figlio dodicenne che accuso il colpo della separazione certo almeno all'inizio non esattamente serena, bene il figlio per circa 2 anni si svegliava random la notte con attacchi di bronco spasmo dato dallo stress causato da quella situazione e lei doveva correre all'ospedale in piena notte che il cortisone che il medico aveva prescritto non sempre faceva effetto atteso che le crisi erano causate dalla sofferenza non fisica ma affettiva ... Ti è chiaro ora che rischi si corrono o no ? Allora ava bene scopare random ma da qui a dire che se ci sono i figli poco cambia e cazzo c'è da esser dementi


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' stata criticata perché risultata spocchiosa, alcuni la difendono ad oltranza, la maggior parte cerca di capire perché si sia sentita implodere ma non lo spiega ... Almeno per ora non è chiaro ... ( devo finire di leggere però )
> 
> 
> Ammazza che carnet
> ...


Non so se tifare i gobbi o prender cittadinanza pisana :rotflerplesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma a parte la reazione della moglie che minimo si incazza a mina, lui continuerebbe a difendere la sua libertà sessuale così spudoratamente ?



Sarebbe fin troppo impegnato a difendere la pelle, figurati se si mette a pensare alla libertà sessuale


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> 'Mmazza, manco il mio gatto quando gli ho presentato per la seconda volta i croccantini Obesity Light Flavour


Ma perché quanto pesa il tuo gatto ? :rotfl:Io ti adoro


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so se tifare i gobbi o prender cittadinanza pisana :rotflerplesso


tu prepara la valigia chè hai un treno che ti aspetta


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu prepara la valigia chè hai un treno che ti aspetta View attachment 8965


Ma non è la bandiera della carnia  non farmi googolare ...esplicita


----------



## Carola (1 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 io ti abbraccerei sai
Eppure sono una traditrice


Ho fatto quello che hai fatto tu per anni da sola 
Mio marito e via dal lunedì al venerdi essendo un dirigente di un azienda che sta in un altra città dalla nostra
Sveglia 6.30 lava vesti accompagna lavora e ritorno a casa con recupero figli cena varie ed eventuali pre nanna


Eppure allora non mi pesava
Ero stanca certo a volte molto e soptutto x assurdo di notte qnd i bimbi dormivano sentivo il peso dellasua mancanza nel letto cosi felice


Poi ho fatto er botto da eccesso di solitudine credo
Ma qui manco si scopava più
No non scopava fuori lui


Diciamo che ci siamo spenti


Ecco se le cose stanno come dici tu io un calcio in culo tirerei a tua moglie
E ripeto traditrice sono!


Ciao a tutti intanto.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> [emoji3] Ok, dove lo faccio il biglietto?


Vai in Stazione chiedi un biglietto per Paperopoli no? 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Bene. Continuiamo ad analizzare razionalmente.
> 
> *Belen*: Sbattimi qui nel bagno di questo ristorante. Ho sempre sognato di essere presa da un pallido travet ciccione, pelato, ipodotato, eiaculatore precoce, sposato, sconosciuto e poi non rivederlo più. Non voglio sapere nemmeno il tuo nome. Schiaffeggiami il culo, dai!
> *Zadig*: Mi attrai di brutto, però aspetta: non sono single. Vado al tavolo, mollo la storia che ho e poi arrivo subito. Sai: stronzo posso esserlo, sleale no. Neanche verso me stesso.
> ...


Presidente...
in linea generale mi trovo d'accordissimo con molte cose che hai scritto.
Quello che però infastidisce non è la condotta di vita, ma la spocchia dietro la quale a volte certi soggetti si nascondono (o in senso metaforico, il trono su cui salgono) per evitare di essere raggiunti dai calci in culi di chi invece ha sofferto per un tradimento subito.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è la bandiera della carnia  non farmi googolare ...esplicita


Secondo me è quella della Groenlandia.. A confronto la Carnia sono i caraibi

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sarebbe fin troppo impegnato a difendere la pelle, figurati se si mette a pensare alla libertà sessuale


Qualche giorno fa mi sono salvato in corner....accidenti a whatsap


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me è quella della Groenlandia.. A confronto la Carnia sono i caraibi
> 
> Buscopann


Bbbrrrrrrr :singleeye: già sento freddo


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sarebbe fin troppo impegnato a difendere la pelle, figurati se si mette a pensare alla libertà sessuale[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma non hai un uno pin alternativo per evitare che chiunque possa entrare e vedere ?
> ...


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma non hai un uno pin alternativo per evitare che chiunque possa entrare e vedere ?


Ma secondo te...
Non azzecca un quote neppure a pagarlo e secondo te c'ha il pin alternativo? :rotfl:
Deve cambiare telefono se fa una sciocchezza del genere!

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono stato coglione e facilone..


Oh lotharone ma sai che da che sto qui ti è capitato di raccontare più volte di esser stato disattento ! ma lo sei da sempre o stai perdendo lucidità nel tradimento ?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma secondo te...
> Non azzecca un quote neppure a pagarlo e secondo te c'ha il pin alternativo? :rotfl:
> Deve cambiare telefono se fa una sciocchezza del genere!
> 
> Buscopann


Talvolta mi fa cader le braccia  Distratto :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma che é, un film di Antognoni?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma che é, un film di Antognoni?


Ma cosa ? :singleeye: Anche tu cominci a non quotare che poi si deve capire a cosa ti riferisci !!!!!  Benedetta figliuola


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma che é, un film di Antognoni?


Antonioni...
Antognoni giocava a calcio e non credo abbia mai diretto qualche film 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Talvolta mi fa cader le braccia  Distratto :unhappy:


Per capirlo dovrebbe caderti ben altro...Altro che le braccia 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Antonioni...
> Antognoni giocava a calcio e non credo abbia mai diretto qualche film
> 
> Buscopann



Trappolatalk. Chiedo venia. Mi riferivo allo scambio di silenzi.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me è quella della Groenlandia.. A confronto la Carnia sono i caraibi
> 
> Buscopann





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bbbrrrrrrr :singleeye: già sento freddo


Ingria.   fai bene a sentire già freddo


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Trappolatalk. Chiedo venia. Mi riferivo allo scambio di silenzi.


Senti..ma che gli hai fatto a JB? Non gliel'hai data? Lo sai che poi lui reagisce male..

Buscopann


----------



## Trinità (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono stato coglione e facilone..


Anche i fuoriclasse sbagliano!


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu seriamente vivi con questa ansia di dover piacere fisicamente ?  perché è tanto brutto dipendere dagli uomini per me


no,  ero solo in piscina, mentre scrivevo, e a me questi tizi 
danno moooooolto fastidio, non so come facciano le mogli
a tollerarli. 
in molti casi hanno mogli obiettivamente inguardabili,
ma questo, ai miei occhi, non li giustifica affatto.
(dire che siam tutti belli e attraenti....be'....
per me è ipocrita)

il mio rapporto con il MIO aspetto fisico
è, direi, un capitolo a parte.
che nulla c'entra con la mia precedente osservazione.
aprendolo andremmo ot.....ma non credo che l'autrice
se ne avrebbe a male.
se vuoi e ti interessa, a me è utile


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per capirlo dovrebbe caderti ben altro...Altro che le braccia
> 
> Buscopann


no no ho tutto saldamente sotto controllo


----------



## Innominata (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quoto 3 volte!!!
> 
> 
> io potevo, diverse volte, mi sono detto ed ho detto: no, sono innamorato e*anche se ho voglia, torno a casa e mi sfogo con la mia compagna.*
> ci vogliono più coglioni a dire di no che a dire si.


La voglia di chi sfoghi:unhappy:?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ingria.   fai bene a sentire già freddo


Ingria? ma ti ci metti di impegno a farmi googolare :incazzato:mi porti la copertina te ?..ho googolato per un attimo ho sperato fosse il piccolo comune in provincia di TORINO ( mi piace molto torino) poi più sotto ho trovato :


L'Ingria (Inkeri in finlandese, Ижора o Ингерманландия in russo, Ingermanland in svedese) è una regione geografica che comprende storicamente le aree lungo il bacino del fiume Neva tra il Golfo di Finlandia, il fiume Narva, il Lago dei Ciudi a sud-est, e il lago Ladoga a nord-est. Il confine storico con la Carelia seguiva il corso del fiume Sestra nel nord-est.:strizza:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no,  ero solo in piscina, mentre scrivevo, e a me questi tizi
> danno moooooolto fastidio, non so come facciano le mogli
> a tollerarli.
> in molti casi hanno mogli obiettivamente inguardabili,
> ...


se vuoi aprire 3D per me va benissimo


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma che é, un film di Antognoni?


:facepalm:


----------



## Innominata (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Certo, però voi non ammettete che c'è chi va al bridge e chi come Akhesh colleziona partner.


Io ai tempi invece del bridge lo chiamavo "mangiarsi una pizza". Ed era perché mi piaceva per una serie di motivi che molto facilmente mettevo nel fondo del cassetto il fatto che mangiarsi una pizza insieme non comprendeva in realtà tutta quelle serie di complesse sollecitazioni che orientano nostro malgrado la trombata, come diceva il poeta, in una foresta di simboli.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io ai tempi invece del bridge lo chiamavo "mangiarsi una pizza". Ed era perché mi piaceva per una serie di motivi che molto facilmente mettevo nel fondo del cassetto il fatto che mangiarsi una pizza insieme non comprendeva in realtà tutta quelle serie di complesse sollecitazioni che orientano nostro malgrado la trombata, come diceva il poeta, in una foresta di simboli.


Ah, se potessimo votare la più erotica del forum... Podio, podio.


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

*però*

non mi pare l'autrice si voglia davvero confrontare su qualcosa.

non è che mi piaccia troppo mettermi sotto i riflettori,
fiammetta.
con il mio aspetto mi sono più che altro
sentita a disagio.
un esempio.
a scuola odiavo essere interrogata
SOLO perché comportava il tragitto banco cattedra.
quando al liceo ci consentirono di rimanere
seduti al banco le mie 'performance' si impennarono.
:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> non mi pare l'autrice si voglia davvero confrontare su qualcosa.
> 
> non è che mi piaccia troppo mettermi sotto i riflettori,
> fiammetta.
> ...


Timidezza o non ti sentivi adeguata ?


----------



## passante (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> non mi pare l'autrice si voglia davvero confrontare su qualcosa.
> 
> non è che mi piaccia troppo mettermi sotto i riflettori,
> fiammetta.
> ...


veramente?


----------



## Ecate (1 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *farfalla*                                   Non credo sia ipocrisia sai. In spiaggia  passano uomini con fisici scolpiti con lo slippino bianco e con sto  sguardo da "ehi hai visto quanto sono figo te piacerebbe eh?"..
> Poi ti giri e il vicino D'ombrellone con qualche chiletto in più spara  due battute, sorridi e fai una piacevole chiaccherata che ti fa dire  "peró ha fascino!" E il figo con lo slippino bianco puó gettarsi dallo  scoglio con una pietra al collo :mrgreen:
> 
> Ciao Butterfly, va meglio ? lo spero.
> ...


Ecco quoto con soddisfazione.
Aggiungo che a me quello che mi guarda col sorrisino "ti piacerebbe" 
-o perché molto bello
-o perché molto potente
-o perché pienissimo di se
Mi ispira una cattiveria tale che è meglio mi stia alla larga. 
In genere con questo genere d'uomini sono stata sadica, quando ho potuto.


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Timidezza o non ti sentivi adeguata ?


mi sentivo grassa.
tipo anche la sensazione di non passare tra i banchi.
e che tutti mi deridessero.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> mi sentivo grassa.
> tipo anche la sensazione di non passare tra i banchi.
> e che tutti mi deridessero.


Ma era reale o semplicemente non ti piacevi? rispondi solo se ti va ovviamente


----------



## Innominata (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché quanto pesa il tuo gatto ? :rotfl:Io ti adoro


Pesa un numero di kg pari a quello delle settimane del film cult.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Pesa un numero di kg pari a quello delle settimane del film cult.


 però il mio cane pesa poco di più (è di taglia medio/piccola )


----------



## lothar57 (1 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Anche i fuoriclasse sbagliano!


No,sono stufo davvero,ho una donna  che mi invidiano tutti,e corro dietro alle 30enni.tra l'altro,con successo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No,sono stufo davvero,ho una donna  che mi invidiano tutti,e corro dietro alle 30enni.tra l'altro,con successo.


Che disdetta  smetti di correre che poi ti viene il fiatone, l"asma, ti si alza la pressione ect


----------



## Horny (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma era reale o semplicemente non ti piacevi? rispondi solo se ti va ovviamente


no, non reale.
avevo una percezione distorta del mio
corpo e viso


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no, non reale.
> avevo una percezione distorta del mio
> corpo e viso


Hai mai cercato la causa ? O è passato semplicemente crescendo ? deve esser stato difficile


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai mai cercato la causa ? O è passato semplicemente crescendo ? deve esser stato difficile


Avere una percezione sbagliata del proprio corpo, soprattutto a quell'età, è qualcosa di devastante che ti porterai dietro in qualche modo finchè campi.
Il come vengono certi complessi poi è incredibile, c'è chi se li fa venire guardando la tv, chi se li fa venire grazie a una madre ossessiva, chi se li fa venire grazie ad estranei che commentano...
A me è capitata una dottoressa che mi fece un controllo per la crescita a 12 anni, mi prese, mi spogliò e mi mise davanti a uno specchio dicendo: "ma quando ti guardi non ti vergogni? io ho una figlia che alla tua età è alta, magra e bionda, mica come te" facendomi notare difetto dopo difetto cosa non andava nel mio corpo...un corpo di 12enne in piena esplosione ormonale e in trasformazione.
A parte il complesso dei kg in più io sono andata avanti anni pensando che pure l'essere mora fosse uno schifo...
Per anni non sono andata al mare per non mettermi in costume. E penso anche che se un domani avessi una figlia che possa subire un'umiliazione simile mi incazzerei non poco.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

Anche io ho sofferto enormemente fino ai 17 anni. 
Anche io non scendevo in spiaggia, anche io non volevo uscire interrogata. Si sta malissimo. Plaudo alle ragazze con la pancia che oggi se ne fregano di essere -secondo i parametri di quando avevo io la loro età - disgustose.


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avere una percezione sbagliata del proprio corpo, soprattutto a quell'età, è qualcosa di devastante che ti porterai dietro in qualche modo finchè campi.
> Il come vengono certi complessi poi è incredibile, c'è chi se li fa venire guardando la tv, chi se li fa venire grazie a una madre ossessiva, chi se li fa venire grazie ad estranei che commentano...
> A me è capitata una dottoressa che mi fece un controllo per la crescita a 12 anni, mi prese, mi spogliò e mi mise davanti a uno specchio dicendo: "ma quando ti guardi non ti vergogni? io ho una figlia che alla tua età è alta, magra e bionda, mica come te" facendomi notare difetto dopo difetto cosa non andava nel mio corpo...un corpo di 12enne in piena esplosione ormonale e in trasformazione.
> A parte il complesso dei kg in più io sono andata avanti anni pensando che pure l'essere mora fosse uno schifo...
> Per anni non sono andata al mare per non mettermi in costume. E penso anche che se un domani avessi una figlia che possa subire un'umiliazione simile mi incazzerei non poco.


Ti capisco benissimo, punto per punto. 
Non sai lo shock quando ho capito di non essere bionda. 
Altro shock, a dodici anni: il menarca. 
Sporca.
Non più pura e bambolina.
Shock di mia madre, shock mio, shock ormonale. 
Da "modellina" a "Mariangela Fantozzi" in pochi mesi. 
Poi pure cicciottella. 
"Ci vorrebbe un'anoressia a orologeria, per te"
Prenotata
Arrivata
Poi, mia nonna mi portò dal neuropsichiatra. Ci sono andata per anni.
Anoressia, bulimia, non le ho annientate dal mio cervello, dalla mia struttura. Le ho messe in gabbia. Sono sempre li, in cantina.


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo, punto per punto.
> Non sai lo shock quando ho capito di non essere bionda.
> Altro shock, a dodici anni: il menarca.
> Sporca.
> ...


Mi spiace sinceramente...
Per mia "fortuna" il trauma è stato esterno alla famiglia, non oso nemmeno immaginare quando i problemi te li creano in casa...deve essere un disastro...


----------



## Carola (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avere una percezione sbagliata del proprio corpo, soprattutto a quell'età, è qualcosa di devastante che ti porterai dietro in qualche modo finchè campi.
> Il come vengono certi complessi poi è incredibile, c'è chi se li fa venire guardando la tv, chi se li fa venire grazie a una madre ossessiva, chi se li fa venire grazie ad estranei che commentano...
> A me è capitata una dottoressa che mi fece un controllo per la crescita a 12 anni, mi prese, mi spogliò e mi mise davanti a uno specchio dicendo: "ma quando ti guardi non ti vergogni? io ho una figlia che alla tua età è alta, magra e bionda, mica come te" facendomi notare difetto dopo difetto cosa non andava nel mio corpo...un corpo di 12enne in piena esplosione ormonale e in trasformazione.
> A parte il complesso dei kg in più io sono andata avanti anni pensando che pure l'essere mora fosse uno schifo...
> Per anni non sono andata al mare per non mettermi in costume. E penso anche che se un domani avessi una figlia che possa subire un'umiliazione simile mi incazzerei non poco.




 Questa dottoressa era una pazza frustrata vittima dei suoi modelli malsani e andava radiata Ma Cristo santo !


Io vedo amichetta  di mia figlia all inseguimento di un ideale di bellezza propinato dai media e mi fa paura
Grazie a dio vuoi x quanto e per come si parla vuoi per la sua passione per lo sport che ti da valori vuoi per puro culo lei non è per ora vittima di ciò ma comunque sia guarda osserva 


Che tristezza
Cresci con dei limiti che difficilmente ti togli
Io nell adolescenza ero cicciotta e la più bassa 
Una volta fecero una classifica in classe e venne fuori che pareva un maschio
Piatta e ciccia..per i tre anni delle medie 
Allora ero diventata quella simpatica ironica sportiva
Poi con lo sviluppo il miracolo da brutto anatroccolo a bellina davvero
Eppure nonostante poi abbia sfilato come modella fatto servizi fotografici x mantenermi durante universita'credete mi sia tolta quella sensazione ?
MAI!!!


Insicura x anni dal punto di vista estetico ho cercato di sopperire con altro e adesso ringrazio


Ma l insicurezza e'rimasta li latente








Inviato da iPhone


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi spiace sinceramente...
> Per mia "fortuna" il trauma è stato esterno alla famiglia, non oso nemmeno immaginare quando i problemi te li creano in casa...deve essere un disastro...


Che culo!
Un abbraccio


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> [...]
> Che tristezza
> Cresci con dei limiti che difficilmente ti togli
> [...]
> ...


Anch'io ho fatto la modella, con mia sorella e un'altra modella professionista (o aspirante tale, non si capiva)
Volevano fare un servizio "perve, di spose giovanissime"
Mi ha scioccato quanto fosse cretina quella che c'aveva il book.
Quanto siano stati merde con mia sorella, che era solo un po' meno anoressica di me, all'epoca. La chiamarono "trop model"
Immobili, poi ricoperte di biacca o chissà cosa.
Due coglioni. 
Sono andata via in fretta, tutta truccata.
Pensavo mi sarebbe servito per ricordarmene, per non vergognarmi al mare.
Invece mi sono vergognata lo stesso.
"Secondo te io sono grassa così?"
È una domanda che faccio spesso, sottovoce, indicando qualcuno.
Non sono in cerca di conferme ipocrite. Proprio non ho una percezione stabile del mio corpo


----------



## passante (2 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no, non reale.
> avevo una percezione distorta del mio
> corpo e viso


i primi tempi che frequentavo matteo quando eravamo seduti uno di fronte all'altro, sai tipo in un locale, o a mangiar fuori, lui dopo un po' mi metteva la mano davanti agli occhi e mi diceva "non guardarmi così". poi ci ridevamo tutti e due, ma faceva davvero fatica a lasciarsi guardare. colpa di un ex, l'ho già scritto, e di qualcosa di più profondo che, secondo me, nel suo caso, non aveva a che fare tanto col non piacersi fisicamente, ma col non piacersi in generale. aveva a che fare con l'adolescenza, la sessualità e la famiglia di origine, almeno io credo così. che poi matte è sempre stato bello da girarsi per strada a guardarlo, ma vabbe'.


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> i primi tempi che frequentavo matteo quando eravamo seduti uno di fronte all'altro, sai tipo in un locale, o a mangiar fuori, lui dopo un po' mi metteva la mano davanti agli occhi e mi diceva "non guardarmi così". poi ci ridevamo tutti e due, ma faceva davvero fatica a lasciarsi guardare. colpa di un ex, l'ho già scritto, e di qualcosa di più profondo che, secondo me, nel suo caso, non aveva a che fare tanto col non piacersi fisicamente, ma col non piacersi in generale. aveva a che fare con l'adolescenza, la sessualità e la famiglia di origine, almeno io credo così. che poi matte è sempre stato bello da girarsi per strada a guardarlo, ma vabbe'.


La bellezza è negli occhi di chi SI guarda.


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccomi qua. Traditore, del tipo seriale. Su cosa vorresti confrontarti?


Presente, siamo in due qui dentro?


----------



## FataIgnorante (2 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao cara ''collega''.....non sei antipatica,e solo che qua'sei l'unica traditrice,be'ci sarei anche io,in fondo poi sono 3 mesi che ho finito,una storia folle...e sto per cominciarne una nuova.>Coraggio.........


Cazzo Lothar, di già infognato altrove....io a secco da tempo...


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2014)

*Guarda*



Akash ha detto:


> Sono nuova. Cercherò di riassumere brevemente la mia situazione. Sposata con due figlie. Anni 36 ma ne dimostro 10 in meno. Ho sempre tradito qualunque ragazzo con cui sono stata. Ho tradito anche mio marito, l'ultimo tradimento quest'estate in vacanza. Non sono pentita. Non ho sensi di colpa. Ho bisogno di soddisfare il mio ego, sono ancora esteticamente attraente è il fatto di sentirmi corteggiata mi appaga. Sono molto difficile di gusti e selettiva quindi raramente trovo un ragazzo che mi piace, ma quando lo trovo se posso ci vado. Contestualmente però ho bisogno di sapere che le mie "certezze" sono lì : la mia casa, mio marito, le mie figlie insomma i miei punti fermi.
> Il punto è che Le mie due bimbe sono molto piccole quindi negli ultimi anni sono dedicata solo a loro e al lavoro.
> Non riesco ad avere una vita oltre a questo, ad uscire la sera, a conoscere gente. Mi sento in gabbia. Se non fosse stato per questo incontro fugace di questa vacanza ora starei implodendo.
> C'è qualcuno in una situazione simile?
> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.



Io di stupidaggini qui dentro ne ho lette tante,ma la tua ultima frase denota la tua immaturità emotiva in maniera lampante.Chi critica voi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi...!Insomma si può anche di re no,si può anche essere presi dal proprio patner,si può rispettare il proprio patner,si può anche aver rispetto per se stessi,per due bambine piccole,per un marito che è a casa e non sa.....!Insomma il problema non è che ti critica il problema è il tuo non rispetto...il tuo egoismo,il tuo cinismno,il tuo essere infantile,le tue mutande volatili,e credimi non c'è tanto da capire,c'è solo da prendere atto della tua natura,punto.:up:


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi spiace sinceramente...
> Per mia "fortuna" il trauma è stato esterno alla famiglia, non oso nemmeno immaginare quando i problemi te li creano in casa...deve essere un disastro...


Abbastanza.....
(la tua ex dottoressa e' da denuncia.....)
un paio di settimana fa mia madre,
dopo aver chiacchierato con una vicina di casa, la quale è sempre stata obesa e 
ha 20 anni più di me,
mi ha squadrata con una certa riprovazione e mi ha detto:
- ma insomma, alla tua età le donne ingrassano, tu,
invece, continua pure a dimagrire.....


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai mai cercato la causa ? O è passato semplicemente crescendo ? deve esser stato difficile


ma....aborto mancato? 

Ps
magari cerco l'amore salvifico....
anche comprensibile....


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche io ho sofferto enormemente fino ai 17 anni.
> Anche io non scendevo in spiaggia, anche io non volevo uscire interrogata. Si sta malissimo. Plaudo alle ragazze con la pancia che oggi se ne fregano di essere -secondo i parametri di quando avevo io la loro età - disgustose.


da dove ti derivavano questi parametri?
da drive in?


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo, punto per punto.
> Non sai lo shock quando ho capito di non essere bionda.
> Altro shock, a dodici anni: il menarca.
> Sporca.
> ...


essendo la maggior parte dei miei familiari medici,
a me le terapie non erano concesse.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avere una percezione sbagliata del proprio corpo, soprattutto a quell'età, è qualcosa di devastante che ti porterai dietro in qualche modo finchè campi.
> Il come vengono certi complessi poi è incredibile, c'è chi se li fa venire guardando la tv, chi se li fa venire grazie a una madre ossessiva, chi se li fa venire grazie ad estranei che commentano...
> A me è capitata una dottoressa che mi fece un controllo per la crescita a 12 anni, mi prese, mi spogliò e mi mise davanti a uno specchio dicendo: "ma quando ti guardi non ti vergogni? io ho una figlia che alla tua età è alta, magra e bionda, mica come te" facendomi notare difetto dopo difetto cosa non andava nel mio corpo...un corpo di 12enne in piena esplosione ormonale e in trasformazione.
> A parte il complesso dei kg in più io sono andata avanti anni pensando che pure l'essere mora fosse uno schifo...
> Per anni non sono andata al mare per non mettermi in costume. E penso anche che se un domani avessi una figlia che possa subire un'umiliazione simile mi incazzerei non poco.


incazzarsi?
quella dottoressa era indegna del suo lavoro.terribile


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sentirsi in gabbia è comune, in un matrimonio, ma fare sesso con altri è una finta soluzione.
> 
> Meno male che qualcuno ti critica, sennò sai che bel mondo di merda...


Nella prima frase c'è del vero, ovvio, ma,
principessa, ma tu devi SEMPRE giudicare?
non vedi come ti irriti tu stessa, quando qualcuno
si permette, con molto più tatto,
di confutare le tue parole?


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Presente, siamo in due qui dentro?


Cosa vuol dire esattamente essere traditori 'seriali'?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Presente, siamo in due qui dentro?



Certo, come no.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire esattamente essere traditori 'seriali'?


hanno un pin per l'uso


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ma....aborto mancato?
> 
> Ps
> magari cerco l'amore salvifico....
> anche comprensibile....


Se fosse vero sarebbe atroce  spero tu abbia fatto una battuta ... Comunque ho letto le difficoltà di accettarsi fisicamente e mi sono sentita un po' aliena  non mi sono mai posta nella condizione di voler piacere e nessuno mi ha mai fatto pesare il fatto di non essere perfetta ( almeno che io rammenti ) quindi non ha "subito" il peso dell'imperfezione. sono stata fortunata


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io di stupidaggini qui dentro ne ho lette tante,ma la tua ultima frase denota la tua immaturità emotiva in maniera lampante.Chi critica voi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi...!Insomma si può anche di re no,si può anche essere presi dal proprio patner,si può rispettare il proprio patner,si può anche aver rispetto per se stessi,per due bambine piccole,per un marito che è a casa e non sa.....!Insomma il problema non è che ti critica il problema è il tuo non rispetto...il tuo egoismo,il tuo cinismno,il tuo essere infantile,le tue mutande volatili,e credimi non c'è tanto da capire,c'è solo da prendere atto della tua natura,punto.:up:


Buongiorno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se fosse vero sarebbe atroce  spero tu abbia fatto una battuta ... Comunque ho letto le difficoltà di accettarsi fisicamente e mi sono sentita un po' aliena  non mi sono mai posta nella condizione di voler piacere e nessuno mi ha mai fatto pesare il fatto di non essere perfetta ( almeno che io rammenti ) quindi non ha "subito" il peso dell'imperfezione. sono stata fortunata



Puoi dirlo. Buongiorno!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :facepalm:


Trappolatalk è stato scritto da un programmatore che tifava Fiorentina, che vuoi da me?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Puoi dirlo. Buongiorno!


Ciao chiaretta ... Che penitenza devo fare ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao chiaretta ... Che penitenza devo fare ?



Per cosa tesoro? Penitenza? Qui il fustigatore é solo perplesso mi sembra
:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Trappolatalk è stato scritto da un programmatore che tifava Fiorentina, che vuoi da me?


:rotfl:


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se fosse vero sarebbe atroce  spero tu abbia fatto una battuta ... Comunque ho letto le difficoltà di accettarsi fisicamente e mi sono sentita un po' aliena  non mi sono mai posta nella condizione di voler piacere e nessuno mi ha mai fatto pesare il fatto di non essere perfetta ( almeno che io rammenti ) quindi non ha "subito" il peso dell'imperfezione. sono stata fortunata


no, non era una battuta.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per cosa tesoro? Penitenza? Qui il fustigatore é solo perplesso mi sembra
> :rotfl:


Maro' non me lo ricordare si è messo in testa di mandarmi in un paesino del mar baltico ...solo perché ho accennato agli juventini ( vedi te ) ed ai pisani


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> no, non era una battuta.


È veramente orribile  un abbraccio che sei riuscita ad essere nonostante tutto una persona vincente  Anche se un po' casinista mi sa con gli affari di cuore  ... Il sentirsi amato e desiderato per un bambino è necessario


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È veramente orribile  un abbraccio che sei riuscita ad essere nonostante tutto una persona vincente  Anche se un po' casinista mi sa con gli affari di cuore  ... Il sentirsi amato e desiderato per un bambino è necessario


Vincente????? :rotfl:
Ora capisci perché scrivevo che lui,
che sapeva questo e molto altro,
avrebbe potuto essere un pochino più altruista ?
(lui sostiene che lo è stato .....)


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> essendo la maggior parte dei miei familiari medici,
> a me le terapie non erano concesse.


Tutto torna.

Invece io avrei rubato lo scettro da queen drama a mia madre e -no. Cazzate.
Poi la situazione si è fatta dura. Ci ha pensato la nonna. Mi ha tenuta a casa sua per un po'


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Vincente????? :rotfl:
> Ora capisci perché scrivevo che lui,
> che sapeva questo e molto altro,
> avrebbe potuto essere un pochino più altruista ?
> (lui sostiene che lo è stato .....)


Si perché nonostante i tuoi casini ( che ti applichi a fomentare) vuoi riuscire ad essere te stessa a pretendere da altri,  lascia stare lui concentrati su di te


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si perché nonostante i tuoi casini ( che ti applichi a fomentare) vuoi riuscire ad essere te stessa a pretendere da altri,  lascia stare lui concentrati su di te


Si si, purtroppo e' una magra consolazione.
Adattandomi alle aspettative, sarei stata più felice.
doloroso concentrarsi su qualcuno che non ci piace.
al momento sto lavorando sull'autostima di mio figlio.
Sei molto carina, fiammetta.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Settembre 2014)

*traditori seriali*



Minerva ha detto:


> hanno un pin per l'uso


:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cazzo Lothar, di già infognato altrove....io a secco da tempo...


Ciao FatalPatacca,e'una relazione anomala,degna di me.un discorso interrotto,sul piu'bello,che ora cerco di proseguire...poi ero ''fedele''da 3 mesi


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> da dove ti derivavano questi parametri?
> da drive in?


Tutti abbiamo dei parametri. Nessuna oggi vorrebbe assomigliare alla Venere di Botticelli.
Per quanto riguarda l'ideale maschile, anche qui in un certo modo si assumono i valori tramandati.
Per quanto mi riguarda ho seguito la linea "paterna" e non materna:
L'uomo deve sembrare ai miei occhi un eroe.
E al giorno d'oggi per capire se qualcuno è coraggioso (in Europa per lo meno) servono tempi lunghi.
Questo probabilmente mi ha preservata da cotte facili.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ecco quoto con soddisfazione.
> Aggiungo che a me quello che mi guarda col sorrisino "ti piacerebbe"
> -o perché molto bello
> -o perché molto potente
> ...


Ciao lieto di conoscerti.
Capisco e concordo.
Ma sai da ragazzo e giovane uomo ho spesso incontrato e avuto a che fare con la versione femminile di questo tipo di uomini: le belle che sanno di esserlo e che se la tirano.
Mi giudicherai meno virile se ti dicessi che non mi provocavano alcuna eccitazione mentale e sessuale?
Provavo una gran pena, per loro, perché si perdevano il meglio dell'esistenza umana: conoscenza e sentimento.
Ma è un modello vincente, e i beautiful losers come noi fortunatamente possono attingere da altre fonti vitali: autenticità, intelligenza, simpatia, empatia e soprattutto autenticità
:up:


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao lieto di conoscerti.
> Capisco e concordo.
> Ma sai da ragazzo e giovane uomo ho spesso incontrato e avuto a che fare con la versione femminile di questo tipo di uomini:* le belle che sanno di esserlo e che se la tirano.*
> Mi giudicherai meno virile se ti dicessi che non mi provocavano alcuna eccitazione mentale e sessuale?
> ...


perché?


----------



## Hellseven (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?


Perchè quelle cho ho consociuto io erano sempre concentrate su se stesse, sul loro apparire, sulla loro capacità di sedurre.
Sono certo che ce ne saranno alcune con QI da MIT e generosità e capacità di dare degne di madre teresa di calcutta, ma purtroppo a me non è capitato di consocerle.
Forse a te si.


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perchè quelle cho ho consociuto io erano sempre concentrate su se stesse, sul loro apparire, sulla loro capacità di sedurre.
> Sono certo che ce ne saranno alcune con QI da MIT e generosità e capacità di dare degne di madre teresa di calcutta, ma purtroppo a me non è capitato di consocerle.
> Forse a te si.


Ciao amico 
Spero che qualche volta ti sia preso la soddisfazione di farne innamorare -e sfanculare- ; una di quelle stronze dure, ovviamente.  
Ci sono donne e uomini bellissimi che valgono un sacco, ma la loro bellezza è incidentale, spesso incomsapevole, mai strumentale.
Io ho conosciuto un uomo così: mio prof, oggi megaricercatore. Mai interessato come appartenente all'altro sesso. Felicemente sposato. Se la moglie fosse bruttina non mi stupirei. E se lo fosse non penserei "che botta di culo 'sta donna". 
Perché magari è ancora più fortunato lui ad averla trovata


----------



## Hellseven (2 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ciao amico
> *Spero che qualche volta ti sia preso la soddisfazione di farne innamorare -e sfanculare- ; una di quelle stronze dure, ovviamente*.
> Ci sono donne e uomini bellissimi che valgono un sacco, ma la loro bellezza è incidentale, spesso incomsapevole, mai strumentale.
> Io ho conosciuto un uomo così: mio prof, oggi megaricercatore. Mai interessato come appartenente all'altro sesso. Felicemente sposato. Se la moglie fosse bruttina non mi stupirei. E se lo fosse non penserei "che botta di culo 'sta donna".
> Perché magari è ancora più fortunato lui ad averla trovata


No, in verità. Io non sono mai stato un seduttore. E' un gioco che non ho mai voluto giocare nella mia vita né come soggeto attivo né come soggetto passivo. Se c'è feeling, se si accende una scintilla, se c'è un gesto sepmlice come offire un sorriso spontaneo a sincero alla persona che hai di fronte, capisci subito che quella persona merita se non altro il tentativo di fare la sua conoscenza ed eventualmente approfondirla.
Il segreto dell'espressione efficace dei sentimenti tutti, compreso l'amore, è la spontaneità secondo me.


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No, in verità. Io non sono mai stato un seduttore. E' un gioco che non ho mai voluto giocare nella mia vita né come soggeto attivo né come soggetto passivo. Se c'è feeling, se si accende una scintilla, se c'è un gesto sepmlice come offire un sorriso spontaneo a sincero alla persona che hai di fronte, capisci subito che quella persona merita se non altro il tentativo di fare la sua conoscenza ed eventualmente approfondirla.
> Il segreto dell'espressione efficace dei sentimenti tutti, compreso l'amore, è la spontaneità secondo me.


Io talvolta sono stata seduttrice. Ma mai per amore. Soprattutto per vendetta.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io talvolta sono stata seduttrice. Ma mai per amore. Soprattutto per vendetta.


Sai, bisogna giocare i giochi che si sanno giocare: se giochi quelli che non sai praticare, non solo perdi ma rischi pure di farti male.
Io non so sedurre e non so tradire: la prima cosa non la so proprio fare, anzi per me è arabo. Se piaccio o non piaccio è per come sono non per come recito. La  seconda l'ho fatta e sto ancora a raccogliere i pezzi. Non è roba per me. Al di là del discorso morale, troppa tensione, troppo stress. Son un pessimo bugiardo e gestisco malisimo il senso di colpa. Un disastro insomma:rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sai, bisogna giocare i giochi che si sanno giocare: se giochi quelli che non sai praticare, non solo perdi ma rischi pure di farti male.
> Io non so sedurre e non so tradire: la prima cosa non la so proprio fare, anzi per me è arabo. Se piaccio o non piaccio è per come sono non per come recito. La  seconda l'ho fatta e sto ancora a raccogliere i pezzi. Non è roba per me. Al di là del discorso morale, troppa tensione, troppo stress. Son un pessimo bugiardo e gestisco malisimo il senso di colpa. Un disastro insomma:rotfl:


Macché disastro. Sei meravigliosamente umano.
La seduzione si impara. Io l'ho studiata "vegliando notti insonni al lume del rancore"... Mi sono vendicata dei bulli che mi hanno umiliata quando ero cicciottella e bulimica. 
Il fatto che tu non abbia avuto voglia di toglierti sassolini dalle scarpe ti mette un gradino sopra di me


----------



## Hellseven (2 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Macché disastro. Sei meravigliosamente umano.
> La seduzione si impara. Io l'ho studiata "vegliando notti insonni al lume del rancore"... *Mi sono vendicata dei bulli che mi hanno umiliata quando ero cicciottella e bulimica. *
> Il fatto che tu non abbia avuto voglia di toglierti sassolini dalle scarpe ti mette un gradino sopra di me


Wow, sembri l'eroina di un romanzo di Stephen King E poi si sono più ripresi?
Nessun gradino sopra, è che la vendetta prende tempo e io sono un pigrone.


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Wow, sembri l'eroina di un romanzo di Stephen King E poi si sono più ripresi?
> Nessun gradino sopra, è che la vendetta prende tempo e io sono un pigrone.


Mi sono accontentata di vederli vacillare, qualche lacrimuccia, qualche letterina stile canzone dei Modà.
Poi mi sono dissolta e non ho più seguito gli sviluppi.
Penso che si lasci il segno solo se ci si innamora in due.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi sono accontentata di vederli vacillare, qualche lacrimuccia, qualche letterina stile canzone dei Modà.
> Poi mi sono dissolta e non ho più seguito gli sviluppi.
> *Penso che si lasci il segno solo se ci si innamora in due.*


:diavoletto:
A te the Bride di ti fa un baffo:up:
Sul neretto concordo in toto.


----------



## Ecate (2 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :diavoletto:
> A te the Bride di ti fa un baffo:up:
> Sul neretto concordo in toto.


Ahah caspita addirittura!
Beh con mia grande sfortuna il mio primo fidanzato serio credeva di essere Bill. 
Si era messo in testa di diventare Stavrogin.
Un debole, che piaceva tantissimo ai miei. Molto prepotente col resto del mondo, con me uno zerbino.

Però, guarda, io non sono rancorosa in amore.
Ma le umiliazioni gratuite, i bulli, non li ho mai perdonati.
Non ho mai sentito di doverlo fare, forse per struttura ideologica e per educazione.
Ho due figli: uno è vittima di scherzetti, viene escluso con una certa cattiveria da molti compagni fin dall'asilo.
Quest'anno lo hanno picchiato in gruppo più volte, gli hanno preso i soldini della gita, gli rompono le cose...
A volte si spezza, piange a dirotto, ma non mi fa i nomi.
Quest'anno ho deciso di contattare un aiuto professionista.
Il piccino si difende come una tigre, ha pure difeso il fratello, anche se è minuscolo.
Non so cosa sbaglio.
Scusa l'OT.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ahah caspita addirittura!
> Beh con mia grande sfortuna il mio primo fidanzato serio credeva di essere Bill.
> Si era messo in testa di diventare Stavrogin.
> Un debole, che piaceva tantissimo ai miei. Molto prepotente col resto del mondo, con me uno zerbino.
> ...


tu nulla. semplicemente i figli sono diversi ed il primo è stalkizzato.    dovresti non dormirci sopra,perchè il rischio che poi le cose degenerino è alto


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ahah caspita addirittura!
> Beh con mia grande sfortuna il mio primo fidanzato serio credeva di essere Bill.
> Si era messo in testa di diventare Stavrogin.
> Un debole, che piaceva tantissimo ai miei. Molto prepotente col resto del mondo, con me uno zerbino.
> ...


In questo siamo simili. Umiliazioni e prepotenze gratuite mi fanno salire il sangue alla testa da sempre.
Sento che questi atteggiamenti da branco si sono assai incattiviti di recente.
Da che mondo è mondo i bambini possono essere cattivi con gli altri. Ma rubare, picchiare in branco...denotano lacune gravi, credo davvero che bisognerebbe capire i genitori che combinano.
Mi hai fatto venire in mente di quando andavo alle elementari. Ricordo che il momento dell'uscita da scuola è stao per me molto brutto per un paio d'anni, o forse furono pochi mesi e la mia memoria dilata. E sto parlando di banali sfottò (portavo gli occhiali, l'apparecchio per i denti...nulla che andasse oltre ad un "quatrocchi" o "bingo bongo"). La cosa strana era che durante l'orario scolastico non c'era nulla di anormale, giocavamo normalmente. Idem nelle altre occasioni "fuori scuola" (feste, oratorio, ecc.). Solo nel momento di uscita dalla scuola.
Ricordo che qualcuno lo disse a mia madre, che cominciò ad urlarmi di difendermi. Ricordo anche una discussione tra mia madre (che voleva intervenire personalmente) e mio padre (che diceva "deve vedersela lui, passerà...se intervieni lo rendi ridicolo"). Alla fine mia madre (che evidentemente ci soffriva) mi esasperò tanto che un giorno pestai a sangue un altro bambino. Ci fu un bel casino. Io ero più spaventato dei grandi. Quello che ricordo è che non è più successo nulla: io tornai ad essere il bimbo mite che ero, e gli altri uniformarono il comportamento...
Negli anni successivi, però, crescendo, ricordo sempre un rapporto "diffidente" con i maschi, e ho sempre teso a reagire molto male alle provocazioni. Fortunatamente la "taglia" mi ha evitato, tranne rarissimi casi abbastanza stupidi, ulteriori noie...

Insomma, ricordando quanto soffrivo per cose che oggi mi sembrano abbastanza innocenti, mi spiace tanto per il tuo cucciolo.


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perchè quelle cho ho consociuto io erano sempre concentrate su se stesse, sul loro apparire, sulla loro capacità di sedurre.
> Sono certo che ce ne saranno *alcune con QI da MIT e generosità e capacità di dare degne di madre teresa di calcutta*, ma purtroppo a me non è capitato di consocerle.
> Forse a te si.


io.
in più ero pure molto bella.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (2 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> penso che molti non traditori (ho detto molti, non tutti!!) criticano ma in fondo vorrebbero essere come noi.



Vedi, al di là del giudizio morale, che personalmente sospendo, questa frase dimostra scarsa intelligenza.
parlare di invidia o dire "vorrebbero essere come noi", insomma, lo dovresti capire da sola che è una sciocchezza che racconti per definire la tua particolare situazione come preferibile rispetto ad un'altra. serve a definire te, mica gli altri.
come tutti, ho provato invidia e a volte ancora la provo, per i motivi più svariati e per le persone più diverse, quindi non è nemmeno uno di quei discorsi per cui "io l'invidia proprio assolutissimamente no". 
il tuo è proprio un discorso superficiale, è quello il punto. ci sarà pure qualcuno che vuol tradire e non lo fa per chissà quali convinzioni o repressioni. quale che sia il motivo ridurre questo tipo di decisioni all'invidia, al piacere del corteggiamento ecc. a me pare una generalizzazione ottusa e autoelogiativa.


----------



## Dalida (2 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma lo vogliamo smontare 'sto mito che tradire a raffica è un piacere? ma lo vogliamo dire che è FACILISSIMO e lo è per chiunque a qualunque età?


quoto.
è che molti ritengono di essere super trasgressivi a farsi una scopata fuori dalla coppia e chi non lo fa probabilmente è _soloinvidioso _​e bigotto.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Akash s'è data ?! avrà trovato un forum più congeniale alle sue domande, boh


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Akash s'è data ?! avrà trovato un forum più congeniale alle sue domande, boh


o interlocutori che - appunto - non fanno domande...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> o interlocutori che - appunto - non fanno domande...


Probabile, buon per lei


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> Vedi, al di là del giudizio morale, che personalmente sospendo, questa frase dimostra scarsa intelligenza.
> parlare di invidia o dire "vorrebbero essere come noi", insomma, lo dovresti capire da sola che è una sciocchezza che racconti per definire la tua particolare situazione come preferibile rispetto ad un'altra. serve a definire te, mica gli altri.
> come tutti, ho provato invidia e a volte ancora la provo, per i motivi più svariati e per le persone più diverse, quindi non è nemmeno uno di quei discorsi per cui "io l'invidia proprio assolutissimamente no".
> il tuo è proprio un discorso superficiale, è quello il punto. ci sarà pure qualcuno che vuol tradire e non lo fa per chissà quali convinzioni o repressioni. quale che sia il motivo ridurre questo tipo di decisioni all'invidia, al piacere del corteggiamento ecc. a me pare una generalizzazione ottusa e autoelogiativa.


Al contrario...tutti vorrebbero tradire...ma non possono,perche'non ne sono capaci.
Qualche sera fa',attraversando il mio paese con 2 amici cittadini,mi sono sentito chiedere notizie,dell centro massaggi cinese(io lo brucerei...).Ho loro risposto che non c'e'bisogno di pagare...be'sono rimasti come due lucci lessi.
Ovvio mica ho detto,quello che combino....mi sono morso la lingua.


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Al contrario...tutti vorrebbero tradire...ma non possono,perche'non ne sono capaci.
> Qualche sera fa',attraversando il mio paese con 2 amici cittadini,mi sono sentito chiedere notizie,dell centro massaggi cinese(io lo brucerei...).Ho loro risposto che non c'e'bisogno di pagare...be'sono rimasti come due lucci lessi.
> Ovvio mica ho detto,quello che combino....mi sono morso la lingua.


in che senso non ne sono capaci? intendi di sedurre? o di mettere a repentaglio il proprio rapporto (figli compresi, se ve ne sono)?


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Al contrario...tutti vorrebbero tradire...*ma non possono,perche'non ne sono capaci.*


Esplica la parte in grassetto.
In che senso non ne sono capaci?
Siamo al solito discorso degli "sfigati"?
Perché in effetti sì, io non ne sono capace, ma è solo una questione di indole, di cuore, di rispetto (anche di me stesso), di coerenza e di incapacità (appunto "non capace") di fare il doppio gioco.
Per come sono fatto penso che se avessi mai tradito mi sarei "costituito" dopo mezz'ora, o comunque sarei stato sgamato in un nanosecondo semplicemente guardandomi negli occhi.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Al contrario...tutti vorrebbero tradire...ma non possono,perche'non ne sono capaci.
> Qualche sera fa',attraversando il mio paese con 2 amici cittadini,mi sono sentito chiedere notizie,dell centro massaggi cinese(io lo brucerei...).Ho loro risposto che non c'e'bisogno di pagare...be'sono rimasti come due lucci lessi.
> Ovvio mica ho detto,quello che combino....mi sono morso la lingua.


Ma no lotharone solo si valuta che il gioco non vale la candela, tutto qui


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> in che senso non ne sono capaci? intendi di sedurre? o di mettere a repentaglio il proprio rapporto (figli compresi, se ve ne sono)?



no..gestirla e'difficile.esempio cretino..pensa Vincent sei con l'altra,e la moglie chiama???rimani ghiacciolo,o vai in banana????sinceramente....


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

perché allargare il proprio sentire a tutto il genere umano?

Non ho mai pensato a tradire. Non mi è proprio passato per la mente. 
Non credo, di essere l'unica ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Esplica la parte in grassetto.
> In che senso non ne sono capaci?
> Siamo al solito discorso degli "sfigati"?
> Perché in effetti sì, io non ne sono capace, ma è solo una questione di indole, di cuore, di rispetto (anche di me stesso), di coerenza e di incapacità (appunto "non capace") di fare il doppio gioco.
> Per come sono fatto penso che se avessi mai tradito mi sarei "costituito" dopo mezz'ora, o comunque sarei stato sgamato in un nanosecondo semplicemente guardandomi negli occhi.


Starkino, buono su. Non ti incazzare con Lotharone.
Appunto, saresti stato sgamato, avresti causato dolore, quindi non sei capace in quanto fagiano.
Invece il micione qui oltre le pentole fa pure i coperchi e ha un sangue freddo da 007.
E soprattutto ama scherzare e sdrammatizzare.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Starkino, buono su. Non ti incazzare con Lotharone.
> Appunto, saresti stato sgamato, avresti causato dolore, quindi non sei capace in quanto fagiano.
> Invece il micione qui oltre le pentole fa pure i coperchi e ha un sangue freddo da 007.
> E soprattutto ama scherzare e sdrammatizzare.


Ma non m'incazzo, esterno con furore :mexican:


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no..gestirla e'difficile.esempio cretino..pensa Vincent sei con l'altra,e la moglie chiama???rimani ghiacciolo,o vai in banana????sinceramente....


mah, veramente, ai tempi, la cosa non mi faceva nè caldo nè freddo, raramente ho risposto.
mentre mi eccitava che chiamasse il tipo cornuto di turno.

detto ciò...tu dai per scontato che non verrai mai scoperto? a me sembra una prognosi avventata...e - anche a voler sposare la teoria che una scopata extra non incide sul rapporto (una può essere...la pluralità per me non è così) - se ti becca hai mandato in vacca il tuo matrimonio (e magari te ne fotte, che ne so..), e ti tocca vedere i figli 2 w.e. al mese. Il solo pensiero mi fa rabbrividire.

Quindi, ripeto, per te essere "capaci" significa avere il "coraggio" (o l'incoscienza) di rischiare ogni volta compagna e figli? A me non sembra sta grande abilità...E' come se tu mi dicessi: "non hai le palle perchè non ti stendi sui binari dell'Alta Velocità dopo che hai preso 3 sonniferi". Per te è "coraggio", per me - rispettosamente - coglionaggine.

Ovviamente, cambia tutto se non vedi l'ora di sbarazzarti della tua famiglia. Allora lì, la cosa è ininfluente.


----------



## Dalida (2 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Al contrario...tutti vorrebbero tradire...ma non possono,perche'non ne sono capaci.
> Qualche sera fa',attraversando il mio paese con 2 amici cittadini,mi sono sentito chiedere notizie,dell centro massaggi cinese(io lo brucerei...).Ho loro risposto che non c'e'bisogno di pagare...be'sono rimasti come due lucci lessi.
> Ovvio mica ho detto,quello che combino....mi sono morso la lingua.


Non è mica vero che tutti vorrebbero tradire, è una tua opinione.
sei ovviamente libero di pensarlo, ma il fatto che lo pensi non rende la cosa vera, nemmeno se la ripeti mille volte.
sull'incapacità poi mi sono già espressa. non si tratta mica di progettare un'astronave, tutti possono tradire che da scopare si trova in ogni angolo, soprattutto se sei una donna. se poi per incapacità intendi che molti non sono capaci di reggere a lungo le bugie, i sensi di colpa ecc. potresti avere anche delle ragioni. delle ragioni, non ragione in assoluto. le generalizzazioni sono per gli sciocchi, per chi non sa maneggiare la diversità e le sfumature umane.


----------



## Dalida (2 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché allargare il proprio sentire a tutto il genere umano?
> 
> ...


credo per legittimare i propri sentimenti, ma ovviamente manco questo varrà per tutti.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2014)

Ciao Micione,

comunque, in una cosa hai ragione.
Non è da tutti, raccattare su dei siti delle donzelle ... 
C'è chi riesce ancora a conquistare ... 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mah, veramente, ai tempi, la cosa non mi faceva nè caldo nè freddo, raramente ho risposto.
> mentre mi eccitava che chiamasse il tipo cornuto di turno.
> 
> detto ciò...tu dai per scontato che non verrai mai scoperto? a me sembra una prognosi avventata...e - anche a voler sposare la teoria che una scopata extra non incide sul rapporto (una può essere...la pluralità per me non è così) - se ti becca hai mandato in vacca il tuo matrimonio (e magari te ne fotte, che ne so..), e ti tocca vedere i figli 2 w.e. al mese. Il solo pensiero mi fa rabbrividire.
> ...


a me fece ridere il tono di lei,''amore mio come stai???''..mi sono infilato sotto al cuscino del motel.

Amico..a proposito quella volta li',eravamo a 120km dal mio paese..secondo te chi mi becca??
La famiglia e'tutto,anche se figli ormai sono uomini...senza sarei morto.Quindi tocco ferro...


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vincent Vega ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mah, veramente, ai tempi, la cosa non mi faceva nè caldo nè freddo, raramente ho risposto.
> ...


ti auguro ogni bene, ma non esiste il delitto perfetto...a maggior ragione in epoca di pc, oltre che di capelli biondi nelle mutande...


----------



## DreamTheater (2 Settembre 2014)

nuovo iscritto, posto per rompere il ghiaccio.. capisco akash.. leggerò gli interventi prima di aggiungere altro


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> nuovo iscritto, posto per rompere il ghiaccio.. capisco akash.. leggerò gli interventi prima di aggiungere altro


ma no , meglio la spontaneità


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> nuovo iscritto, posto per rompere il ghiaccio.. capisco akash.. leggerò gli interventi prima di aggiungere altro


Nuovo iscritto sto cazzo 

Ma se volete clonarvi almeno usate mail diverse.


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nuovo iscritto sto cazzo
> 
> Ma se volete clonarvi almeno usate mail diverse.


dammi dettagli, che mi scompiscio.....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> nuovo iscritto, posto per rompere il ghiaccio.. capisco akash.. leggerò gli interventi prima di aggiungere altro


Sogno teatrale tu da dove sbuchi ? :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nuovo iscritto sto cazzo
> 
> Ma se volete clonarvi almeno usate mail diverse.


Ma perché chiunque sia non riescono ad evitare ste figure di merda?!


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

fantozzi è lei?


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> dammi dettagli, che mi scompiscio.....:rotfl:


Ma questo usa la stessa mail del suo vecchio nick per registrarsi con quello nuovo.

Poi entra qui e dice Nuovo iscritto, posto per rompere il ghiaccio.

la gente se pensa che qui stamo a smacchià i leopardi.


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma questo usa la stessa mail del suo vecchio nick per registrarsi con quello nuovo.
> 
> Poi entra qui e dice Nuovo iscritto, posto per rompere il ghiaccio.
> 
> la gente se pensa che qui stamo a smacchià i leopardi.


Mi sa che ti toccherà veramente del lavoro da fare!


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma questo usa la stessa mail del suo vecchio nick per registrarsi con quello nuovo.
> 
> Poi entra qui e dice Nuovo iscritto, posto per rompere il ghiaccio.
> 
> la gente se pensa che qui stamo a smacchià i leopardi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fantozzi è lei?



...ACCENTO SVEDESE PERFETTO.....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma questo usa la stessa mail del suo vecchio nick per registrarsi con quello nuovo.
> 
> Poi entra qui e dice Nuovo iscritto, posto per rompere il ghiaccio.
> 
> la gente se pensa che qui stamo a smacchià i leopardi.


Ma poi che cazzo avrai da vergognarti per non entrare con il vecchio nick
Un altro che deve ricostruirsi l'immagine?


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma questo usa la stessa mail del suo vecchio nick per registrarsi con quello nuovo.
> 
> Poi entra qui e dice Nuovo iscritto, posto per rompere il ghiaccio.
> 
> la gente se pensa che qui stamo a smacchià i leopardi.





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma poi che cazzo avrai da vergognarti per non entrare con il vecchio nick
> Un altro che deve ricostruirsi l'immagine?


in questo caso credo sia solo uno che non si ricordava più la vecchia password e non sapendo come fare,ha pensato di aggirare l'ostacolo,mi pare che la cosa si possa aggiustare serenamente


----------



## DreamTheater (2 Settembre 2014)

grazie del benvenuto.. abbiate pazienza ma vi riferite ad una fugace apparizione di non ricordo quanto tempo fa, che sinceramente avevo rimosso.. prima di crocifiggermi sulla pubblica piazza potremmo firmare un armistizio e ripartire da zero ? grazie


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> in questo caso credo sia solo uno che non si ricordava più la vecchia password e non sapendo come fare,ha pensato di aggirare l'ostacolo,mi pare che la cosa si possa aggiustare serenamente


Come é buono lei (cit.)


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> grazie del benvenuto.. abbiate pazienza ma vi riferite ad una fugace apparizione di non ricordo quanto tempo fa, che sinceramente avevo rimosso.. prima di crocifiggermi sulla pubblica piazza potremmo firmare un armistizio e ripartire da zero ? grazie


se ti va,accorpo i nick,così bypassi anche il discorso dei messaggi moderati.

è che 6 capitato in una giornata campale per i cloni,qui


----------



## DreamTheater (2 Settembre 2014)

come preferisci, per me è uguale, tanto non ricordo neanche che nick avevo e di cosa avevo discusso. mi autocomplimento per il tempismo. grazie


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

eccesso di zelo..poi dicono che è un sito automoderato:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> grazie del benvenuto.. abbiate pazienza ma vi riferite ad una fugace apparizione di non ricordo quanto tempo fa, che sinceramente avevo rimosso.. prima di crocifiggermi sulla pubblica piazza potremmo firmare un armistizio e ripartire da zero ? grazie


Scusa 
Pace


----------



## Apollonia (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma questo usa la stessa mail del suo vecchio nick per registrarsi con quello nuovo.
> 
> Poi entra qui e dice Nuovo iscritto, posto per rompere il ghiaccio.
> 
> *la gente se pensa che qui stamo a smacchià i leopardi.*


Mezz'ora che rido come una scema!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mezz'ora che rido come una scema!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Faccio quest'effetto.

DreamTheater, perdona il caldo benvenuto, ma oggi è stata veramente la Rivolta dei Cloni.


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Faccio quest'effetto.
> 
> DreamTheater, perdona il caldo benvenuto, ma oggi è stata veramente la Rivolta dei Cloni.


Sai che associo te a Ian Solo e Perply a Luke Skywalker?


----------



## passante (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sai che associo te a Ian Solo e Perply a Luke Skywalker?


stica  mi verrebbe da chiederti se c'è anche un chewbecca, ma no, non lo farò


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> stica  mi verrebbe da chiederti se c'è anche un chewbecca, ma no, non lo farò


Sono io!!!


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sai che associo te a Ian Solo e Perply a Luke Skywalker?


...........................................................................


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> stica  mi verrebbe da chiederti se c'è anche un chewbecca, ma no, non lo farò


Ecco... non farlo... 

p.s.: lasciale stare quelle e esci a cena con me! 



Nicka ha detto:


> Sono io!!!






Spider ha detto:


> ....................


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...........................................................................




devo cancellare il quote?


----------



## passante (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono io!!!


 non ti facevo così alta


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> non ti facevo così alta


No, io sono in formato tascabile...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ecco... non farlo...
> 
> p.s.: lasciale stare quelle e esci a cena con me!


scusa loletta ma passante non esce con nessuno/a a cena! Non è che arrivi tu bella bella e cambi le regole! Lui non esce con nessuno!


----------



## passante (2 Settembre 2014)

aiuto.


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> scusa loletta ma passante non esce con nessuno/a a cena! Non è che arrivi tu bella bella e cambi le regole! Lui non esce con nessuno!


eh però oggi se lo contendevano eh? E pure Stark... inZomma... sempre i migliori... ecco...


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> devo cancellare il quote?


si cancella completamente...perchè ho completamente frainteso cosa volesse dire.
io ho visto una comunanza tra un unico personaggio:
Tuba e Jan e lUke...
mi sembra a rileggerlo che invece la signora veda una comunanza tra Tuba /Jan
e Perplesso/ luKE.
tipo il gatto e la volpe...
 o quello buono e quello cattivo.
la coppietta, insomma.
roba da ridere veramente....


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> eh però oggi se lo contendevano eh? E pure Stark... inZomma... sempre i migliori... ecco...


no no, mi hanno messo al centro del cerchio dei carri e mi proteggono come il panda del wwf, anche perché Perlesso/Lecter incombe


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si cancella completamente...perchè ho completamente frainteso cosa volesse dire.
> io ho visto una comunanza tra un unico personaggio:
> Tuba e Jan e lUke...
> mi sembra a rileggerlo che invece la signora veda una comunanza tra Tuba /Jan
> ...


Ho cancellato...

Spider, era una battuta e una presa in giro sulla Guerra dei Cloni...
Le tue interpretazioni lasciano a desiderare...
E anche io cazzeggio...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> aiuto.



Ma é vero o no?

Se la regola non vale più ci sono io per prima! E che cazzo! Non è che arrivano gli ultimi e cambiano le regole come e quando gli pare!


----------



## lolapal (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no no, mi hanno messo al centro del cerchio dei carri e mi proteggono come il panda del wwf, anche perché Perlesso/Lecter incombe


Tranquillo... lui è buono... e timido... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (2 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma é vero o no?
> 
> Se la regola non vale più ci sono io per prima! E che cazzo! Non è che arrivano gli ultimi e cambiano le regole come e quando gli pare!


sì è vero. tuttalpiù posso entrare nel cerchio con stark e mangiargli un po'di bambù


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> sì è vero. tuttalpiù posso entrare nel cerchio con stark e mangiargli un po'di bambù


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sai che associo te a Ian Solo e Perply a Luke Skywalker?


Toppato in pieno 

Mi spiace ma non ci hai preso.

Perplesso ed io al massimo siamo sti due:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Toppato in pieno
> 
> Mi spiace ma non ci hai preso.
> 
> ...


Tu quale sei? C1?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Toppato in pieno
> 
> Mi spiace ma non ci hai preso.
> 
> ...


:carneval: Muoio ( dal ridere)


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tu quale sei? C1?


ma C1 era quello tutto dorato?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma C1 era quello tutto dorato?


No l'altro


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No l'altro


dicevo io, che mi sembrava più intelligente.


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Toppato in pieno
> 
> Mi spiace ma non ci hai preso.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dicevo io, che mi sembrava più intelligente.


Ma C1 é intelligentissimo!


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Toppato in pieno
> 
> Mi spiace ma non ci hai preso.
> 
> ...


Ziiiiiiiiiii :-D
ahahaha


----------



## Apollonia (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Faccio quest'effetto.
> 
> DreamTheater, perdona il caldo benvenuto, ma oggi è stata veramente la Rivolta dei Cloni.


Ma no! E' la battuta in romanesco che mi ha fatto scompisciare! 
Buongiorno!


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

...scusassero, Gentili Signore..mi saprebbero indicare il recinto dei Panda?


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> stica  mi verrebbe da chiederti se c'è anche un chewbecca, ma no, non lo farò



Buongiorno, direi che somiglio a chewbecca, soprattutto quando non mi rado, ma non ho intenzione di stare qui a fare "la guerra dei cloni" e non sono neanche "la minaccia fantasma".. dai, mi sono portato chiodi e martello, chi pianta il primo ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Buongiorno, direi che somiglio a chewbecca, soprattutto quando non mi rado, ma non ho intenzione di stare qui a fare "la guerra dei cloni" e non sono neanche "la minaccia fantasma".. dai, mi sono portato chiodi e martello, chi pianta il primo ?



Buongiorno, sono miss Petrucci.


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno, sono miss Petrucci.



Quale onore, complimenti per il marito :up: E complimenti per l'avatar (I was made to lovin' you baby..)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Scusatemi ho risposto stamattina ma avendo quotato mi ha messo la riposta nelle pagine precedenti... Ho sbagliato mi sa. Devo postare di nuovo ?? Scusate devo ancora ambientarmi


Hai semplicemente sbagliato luogo. Non è un sito di appuntamenti.


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Ok allora forse non sono stata chiara e chiedo scusa. Lo ripeto ancora, Cerco qualcuno che vive una situazione simile alla mia con cui confrontarmi!
> cosa c ' entra la compassione e tutto il resto??


Abbi pazienza, qui la lapidazione va piuttosto di moda, esperienza personale (ndr grazie per aver recuperato le discussioni del mio vecchio profilo).. Se dal punto di vista razionale ed umano il tuo comportamento è condannabile, bisognerebbe anche capire la parte irrazionale che muove a certi bisogni.. L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è che bisognerebbe essere più sinceri verso se stessi, ammettendo di non essere fatti per la vita di coppia stabile (ed anche qui parlo per esperienza)


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao Akash, premetto che sono un (ex) traditore, e che quindi no, non hai motivo di sentirti lapidata, di certo non da me...Lasciati dire che non ti sei presentata nel migliore dei modi, e la forma - quando scriviamo - è importante quanto la sostanza: dare ad una community di traditi (la maggior parte) l'appellativo di "sfigati" che pagherebbero per essere corteggiati, inserendo nella prima riga di saluto che sei una gran gnocca e - poco sotto - che selezioni solo stalloni di primissima qualità...beh, ammetterai che è al limite tra la gaffe e il trolleraggio..Se poi infiocchetti il tutto con un "io la penso così e me fotto degli altri", davvero non si capisce cosa ti conduce qui, se hai voglia di un confronto o solo di provocare...
> Vengo alla sostanza: anche io ho sempre tradito, e anche io l'ho fatto in larga parte per avere conferma delle mie capacità seduttive. Sai qual è il nostro problema, Akash? che confidiamo nel fatto che non verremo mai scoperti. E, laddove accadesse, come hai scritto tu "ce ne fotteremmo". E si: perchè noi fottiamo il/la prossimo/a che ci piace, ma corriamo il rischio di fottere ciò che abbiamo. Ora ti chiedo: scrivi che TI SENTI IN GABBIA...e allora perchè non ne esci?cosa ti trattiene, visto che appare evidente che il matrimonio non sia per te...
> Per completezza: siamo coetanei, io quando ho deciso di sposarmi, e di mettere al mondo un figlio, ho deciso di appendere - per quanto riguarda "terzi" - i coglioni al chiodo. Vuoi sapere se fa male? si, certo: perchè le donne, le belle donne, mi piacciono molto, e da sempre adoro il flirt e la conquista. Ma la sola idea di perdere la mia nuova famiglia, di deludere mia moglie, e di perdere ciò che ho, mi paralizza. Non significa diventare tristi o "bruciare" la giovinezza. Significa riuscire a godere di ciò che abbiamo scelto (perchè tu non sei pakistana, vero? tu hai scelto liberamente il matrimonio con tuo marito, i figli, ecc?). E di dormire sereni. Certo, anche io "mi sento in gabbia" quando mia moglie mi ricorda che avevo promesso di portarla all'Ikea, e penso alle gambe della vicina che un paio di volte ha civettato: quelle gambe hanno un'attrativa immensa, non sarò ipocrita. Ce l'hanno. Ma mai quanto le parole di mia moglie che, addormentandosi sul divano davanti alla tv, mi dice che sono una persona speciale.
> Tuo marito lo è?
> ...





DreamTheater ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, qui la lapidazione va piuttosto di moda, esperienza personale (ndr grazie per aver recuperato le discussioni del mio vecchio profilo).. Se dal punto di vista razionale ed umano il tuo comportamento è condannabile, bisognerebbe anche capire la parte irrazionale che muove a certi bisogni.. L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è che bisognerebbe essere più sinceri verso se stessi, ammettendo di non essere fatti per la vita di coppia stabile (ed anche qui parlo per esperienza)



Dream, questo non mi sembra affatto vero, e mi tocca quotarmi da solo per dimostrare che invece la situazione di Akash ha ricevuto attenzione, eccome...e quello è solo il primo post che ho scritto, ho continuato a sollecitare il confronto almeno con altri due post.
Ma a quanto pare:
1) o Akash è finta, e allora trolleggia scrivendo di una situazione provocatoria - chiamando sfigati invidiosi i traditi (e sottolineo che era il suo primo scritto, non rispondeva alle provocazioni) - per poi utilizzare i suoi pochi interventi solo per polemizzare;
2) o Akash è vera, ma in fondo era qui per caso, in un quarto d'ora di noia, e si è accorta che sta benissimo come sta, non ha bisogno di confronti, meglio tornare a selezionare maschi per il prossimo giro di giostra.


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, qui la lapidazione va piuttosto di moda, esperienza personale (ndr grazie per aver recuperato le discussioni del mio vecchio profilo).. Se dal punto di vista razionale ed umano il tuo comportamento è condannabile, bisognerebbe anche capire la parte irrazionale che muove a certi bisogni.. L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti è che bisognerebbe essere più sinceri verso se stessi, ammettendo di non essere fatti per la vita di coppia stabile (ed anche qui parlo per esperienza)


una coppia stabile a tempo determinato come la vedi?
senza tradimenti in quel lasso di tempo ovviamente
secondo me è la soluzione ideale 
al per sempre non credo, non più e penso che si stia molto bene nei propri spazi, abitudini, luoghi, passioni, interessi, amicizie, viaggi per il mondo, ecc ecc condividendo magari tutto questo (due cuori e due capanne) con qualcuno di speciale...con cui sarà per forza a tempo determinato, assurdo pensare all'eternità, stronzate che ci raccontiamo e a cui ci piace credere.
Stare soli non è male, ma se si sta con qualcuno è meglio, ma qualcuno che ci faccia battere il cuore, dando il massimo, innamorandosi, *non tradendosi* e che duri un giorno, una settimana, un anno, viversela con tutto se stessi, con passione e cuore.
E quando arriva il momento in cui finisce, essere contenti per quello che si è vissuto e provato e dirsi addio con un abbraccio e tanta gratitudine, felici.
Io ho capito dalle mie esperienze che è così...


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Dream, questo non mi sembra affatto vero, e mi tocca quotarmi da solo per dimostrare che invece la situazione di Akash ha ricevuto attenzione, eccome...e quello è solo il primo post che ho scritto, ho continuato a sollecitare il confronto almeno con altri due post.
> Ma a quanto pare:
> 1) o Akash è finta, e allora trolleggia scrivendo di una situazione provocatoria - chiamando sfigati invidiosi i traditi (e sottolineo che era il suo primo scritto, non rispondeva alle provocazioni) - per poi utilizzare i suoi pochi interventi solo per polemizzare;
> 2) o Akash è vera, ma in fondo era qui per caso, in un quarto d'ora di noia, e si è accorta che sta benissimo come sta, non ha bisogno di confronti, meglio tornare a selezionare maschi per il prossimo giro di giostra.


Sorry, hai pienamente ragione, colpa mia che non ho letto tutti i post.


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> una coppia stabile a tempo determinato come la vedi?
> senza tradimenti in quel lasso di tempo ovviamente
> secondo me è la soluzione ideale
> al per sempre non credo, non più e penso che si stia molto bene nei propri spazi, abitudini, luoghi, passioni, interessi, amicizie, viaggi per il mondo, ecc ecc condividendo magari tutto questo (due cuori e due capanne) con qualcuno di speciale...con cui sarà per forza a tempo determinato, assurdo pensare all'eternità, stronzate che ci raccontiamo e a cui ci piace credere.
> ...


della serie "l'amore è eterno finchè dura".. Hai ragione anche tu, la coppia a tempo semi-determinato (non puoi mai dire con certezza quanto durerà) è un'ottima soluzione, a patto che trovi chi la pensa ed è in grado di viverla esattamente come te, assolutamente alla pari.. Non avendo io ancora trovato una persona simile, preferisco evitare di legarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Dream, questo non mi sembra affatto vero, e mi tocca quotarmi da solo per dimostrare che invece la situazione di Akash ha ricevuto attenzione, eccome...e quello è solo il primo post che ho scritto, ho continuato a sollecitare il confronto almeno con altri due post.
> Ma a quanto pare:
> 1) o *Akash è finta, e allora trolleggia scrivendo di una situazione provocatoria - chiamando sfigati invidiosi i traditi (e sottolineo che era il suo primo scritto, non rispondeva alle provocazioni) - per poi utilizzare i suoi pochi interventi solo per polemizzare*;
> 2) o Akash è vera, ma in fondo era qui per caso, in un quarto d'ora di noia, e si è accorta che sta benissimo come sta, non ha bisogno di confronti, meglio tornare a selezionare maschi per il prossimo giro di giostra.


ma cosa mi dici mUai... comunque le opzioni erano 3.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

onestamente mi sento proprio cretina perché pur sentendo aria di provocazione ho poi finito per partecipare ad uno stralcio di discussione penosa , inutile e insensata.


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> della serie "l'amore è eterno finchè dura".. Hai ragione anche tu, la coppia a tempo semi-determinato (non puoi mai dire con certezza quanto durerà) è un'ottima soluzione, a patto che trovi chi la pensa ed è in grado di viverla esattamente come te, assolutamente alla pari.. Non avendo io ancora trovato una persona simile, preferisco evitare di legarmi.


ma io non è che lo metto per iscritto su un contratto e 'pretendo' che uno la pensi come me...anzi, se poi dura per sempre BEN VENGA! ma semplicemente la vivo totalmente, perchè è bello innamorarsi e lasciarsi andare, è bellissimo amare anzichè restare chiusi nel proprio scudo e 'non legarsi' per scetticismo o paure...e poi viverla così, intensamente, per tutto il tempo (a mio avviso finito) che dura, senza per questo strapparsi i capelli quando finisce o entrare in depressione o incazzature! essere solo grati per il bello che ti ha dato e conservare nella memoria quegli arricchimenti..
io la vedo così..


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> una coppia stabile a tempo determinato come la vedi?
> senza tradimenti in quel lasso di tempo ovviamente
> secondo me è la soluzione ideale
> al per sempre non credo, non più e penso che si stia molto bene nei propri spazi, abitudini, luoghi, passioni, interessi, amicizie, viaggi per il mondo, ecc ecc condividendo magari tutto questo (due cuori e due capanne) con qualcuno di speciale...con cui sarà per forza a tempo determinato, assurdo pensare all'eternità, stronzate che ci raccontiamo e a cui ci piace credere.
> ...


mm...il problema è sociologico e assai fondato...con un "però":i  figli...fai un figlio random con alcuni dei tuoi compagni di vita transeunti....o rinunciamo a riprodurci, visto che - al massimo - i rapporti possono durare un anno...


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mm...il problema è sociologico e assai fondato...con un "però":i  figli...fai un figlio random con alcuni dei tuoi compagni di vita transeunti....o rinunciamo a riprodurci, visto che - al massimo - i rapporti possono durare un anno...


corretto...infatti io figli non ne ho voluti...


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> ma io non è che lo metto per iscritto su un contratto e 'pretendo' che uno la pensi come me...anzi, se poi dura per sempre BEN VENGA! ma semplicemente la vivo totalmente, perchè è bello innamorarsi e lasciarsi andare, è bellissimo amare anzichè restare chiusi nel proprio scudo e 'non legarsi' per scetticismo o paure...e poi viverla così, intensamente, per tutto il tempo (a mio avviso finito) che dura, senza per questo strapparsi i capelli quando finisce o entrare in depressione o incazzature! essere solo grati per il bello che ti ha dato e conservare nella memoria quegli arricchimenti..
> io la vedo così..


Guarda, visione fantastica della vita, che pagherei oro perchè fosse mia.. ma per pensarla così credo sia indispensabile la piena collaborazione dell'altro..


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma cosa mi dici mUaiView attachment 8980... comunque le opzioni erano 3.


mm...dici che la terza era avviare l'ennesima selezione pescando in un bacino diverso, e forte del "36 anni, ne dimostro 10 in meno, sono gnocca, sono figa e accetto solo personale qualificatissimo?"


----------



## Ecate (3 Settembre 2014)

*Fake?*

A me la ragazza sembra molto fake, ma mi interessa poco.
Se una si sente molto bella, non ha bisogno di scriverlo in un forum dove non si può verificare.
Se ama bullarsene con ostentata sicumera lo fa esponendo il suo citato corpicino.
Se è ben convinta che cornificare il marito vada più che bene, lo racconta su un forum solo per fare letteratura, come la grande Tebe.
Qui di letteratura non c'è traccia.
L'unica cosa che mi ha fatto prendere in considerazione che potesse essere vera è quando per fare la figa ha detto che leggeva Dylan Dog.
Ma magari non è lei, mi confondo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> onestamente mi sento proprio cretina perché pur sentendo aria di provocazione ho poi finito per partecipare ad uno stralcio di discussione penosa , inutile e insensata.


beh, cretini no...la sostanza (tradisco da sempre e chiunque, pur con una vita normale, e non riesco a farne a meno) a me sembra tuttora degna di interesse. Certo, la forma lasciava spazi siderali a mille dubbi...


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me la ragazza sembra molto fake, ma mi interessa poco.
> Se una si sente molto bella, non ha bisogno di scriverlo in un forum dove non si può verificare.
> Se ama bullarsene con ostentata sicumera lo fa esponendo il suo citato corpicino.
> Se è ben convinta che cornificare il marito vada più che bene, lo racconta su un forum solo per fare letteratura, come la grande Tebe.
> ...


*io* ho detto che leggevo Dylan Dog...ed io sono Vera! no so se lo ha detto poi anche arash (non ricordo bene il suo nick..), se è così mi è sfuggito...


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> corretto...infatti io figli non ne ho voluti...


però allora condividerai che la regola sociologica non è applicabile in maniera generale: perchè o ci estinguiamo (prospettiva assai naif) o i bambini nascono in batteria come in Matrix....


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

se argomentata senz'altro  





Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, cretini no...la sostanza (tradisco da sempre e chiunque, pur con una vita normale, e non riesco a farne a meno)* a me sembra tuttora degna di interesse*. Certo, la forma lasciava spazi siderali a mille dubbi...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> onestamente mi sento proprio cretina perché pur sentendo aria di provocazione ho poi finito per partecipare ad uno stralcio di discussione penosa , inutile e insensata.


guarda il lato positivo. il counter ringrazia.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se argomentata senz'altro


infatti...e avrai notato che ho chiesto a più riprese chiarimenti..ma - interrogato - il morto (= il troll) non rispose...


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, cretini no...la sostanza (tradisco da sempre e chiunque, pur con una vita normale, e non riesco a farne a meno) a me sembra tuttora degna di interesse. Certo, la forma lasciava spazi siderali a mille dubbi...



Bhè con certe premesse era ben difficile portare avanti una discussione seria.. ciò non toglie che credo nell'esistenza di certe persone e credo anche nella difficoltà di controllare, dominare o razionalizzare un certo comportamento.. Non credo basti ammettere di essere dei fot**ti egocentrici o delle persone di mer** per mettere un freno al tutto.. e di questo varrebbe la pena parlarne, senza chiamare in causa Akash


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> corretto...infatti io figli non ne ho voluti...


Allora sei coerente con il tuo modo di vivere i legami, c'è da sperare che trovi sempre l'altro che concordi con te e credo ne puoi trovare


----------



## Ecate (3 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> *io* ho detto che leggevo Dylan Dog...ed io sono Vera! no so se lo ha detto poi anche arash (non ricordo bene il suo nick..), se è così mi è sfuggito...


Ah ecco. 
Tu sei VERA, mai dubitato.
Adesso ho la prova del nove che quella è fake.
;-)


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mm...dici che la terza era avviare l'ennesima selezione pescando in un bacino diverso, e forte del "36 anni, ne dimostro 10 in meno, sono gnocca, sono figa e accetto solo personale qualificatissimo?"


Dite ? Magari si e qualcuno mosso dal testosterone può essere che ha pure abboccato


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Bhè con certe premesse era ben difficile portare avanti una discussione seria.. ciò non toglie che credo nell'esistenza di certe persone e credo anche nella difficoltà di controllare, dominare o razionalizzare un certo comportamento.. Non credo basti ammettere di essere dei fot**ti egocentrici o delle persone di mer** per mettere un freno al tutto.. e di questo varrebbe la pena parlarne, senza chiamare in causa Akash


"non si può controllare"...cosa intendi? che se vedi le gambe della vicina o il decollete della collega, un impulso incontrollabile ti conduce tra le cosce della predetta?
Io ero DAVVERO un traditore seriale, nella misura in cui Akash - vera o falsa essa sia - descrive (beh, ero decisamente più galantuomo, devo dire). Eppure non credo si possa parlare affatto di controllo. Ma, ad esempio, di narcisismo. E assoluto disprezzo della storia che hai. Punti a non farti beccare, ma in fondo se ti beccano "sti cazzi". La stessa Akash diceva "io amo mio marito"...ok e se ti scopre? "mi dispiacerebbe, soprattutto perchè LUI soffre". Sbagliato: se ti dà un calcio in culo, o resta con te ma ti disprezza, deve dispiacere a TE, non a LUI.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dite ? Magari si e qualcuno mosso dal testosterone può essere che ha pure abboccato


beh, allora tutta sta figaggine non doveva essere...e pure ste selezioni, abbastanza all'acqua di rose...


----------



## Ecate (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora sei coerente con il tuo modo di vivere i legami, c'è da sperare che trovi sempre l'altro che concordi con te e credo ne puoi trovare


Stima a manetta ma solo AT THE FINAL COUNTDOWN  come dicevano gli Europe.
Se quando il materiale selezionabile diverrà esiguo e scadente non si inventerà qualche bigottismo o ideologia di maniera per chiudere il vuoto.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora sei coerente con il tuo modo di vivere i legami, c'è da sperare che trovi sempre l'altro che concordi con te e credo ne puoi trovare


ma a trovare si trovano, e la regola "l'amore eterno non esiste" non è neanche biasimabile, credo, almeno nella sua interpretazione (che mi pare essere quella di Traccia) "l'amore farfalle nello stomaco e brivido assoluto"..ed infatti quantifica in un anno....
solo che la predetta regola cozza con la stabilità che richiede la cura della prole...e, se applicata da tutti, o ci fa estinguere, o ci fa fare figli col primo che capita (cosa tra l'altro che in parte già succede.......)


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> "non si può controllare"...cosa intendi? che se vedi le gambe della vicina o il decollete della collega, un impulso incontrollabile ti conduce tra le cosce della predetta?
> Io ero DAVVERO un traditore seriale, nella misura in cui Akash - vera o falsa essa sia - descrive (beh, ero decisamente più galantuomo, devo dire). Eppure non credo si possa parlare affatto di controllo. Ma, ad esempio, di narcisismo. E assoluto disprezzo della storia che hai. Punti a non farti beccare, ma in fondo se ti beccano "sti cazzi". La stessa Akash diceva "io amo mio marito"...ok e se ti scopre? "mi dispiacerebbe, soprattutto perchè LUI soffre". Sbagliato: se ti dà un calcio in culo, o resta con te ma ti disprezza, deve dispiacere a TE, non a LUI.



Banalizzando in termini prettamente materiali direi di si.. Oltre al piacere della conquista, al bisogno di conferma, al narcisismo, esiste anche l'istinto puro, semplice ed animale.. o no ?


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Banalizzando in termini prettamente materiali direi di si.. Oltre al piacere della conquista, al bisogno di conferma, al narcisismo, esiste anche l'istinto puro, semplice ed animale.. o no ?


seriale? no, sinceramente non ci credo. Mi sembra una comoda scusa, che squalifica chi la utilizza. A meno che non parliamo di malattie da curare. Se è incontrollabile, ti devi far vedere..(il tu è generico, colloquiale)...e magari rinchiudere, come per la droga, l'alcool, la ludopatia...
Ma parliamo di casi patologici e rari...il tradimento è fenomeno assai più ampio..oceanico...e non c'entra col controllo.


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> seriale? no, sinceramente non ci credo. Mi sembra una comoda scusa, che squalifica chi la utilizza. A meno che non parliamo di malattie da curare. Se è incontrollabile, ti devi far vedere..(il tu è generico, colloquiale)...e magari rinchiudere, come per la droga, l'alcool, la ludopatia...
> Ma parliamo di casi patologici e rari...il tradimento è fenomeno assai più ampio..oceanico...e non c'entra col controllo.



No, non è una scusa, è solo una delle tante sfaccettature del tradimento, proprio del suo essere "oceanico".. E non sto parlando di Satirismo o Priapismo, ma di istinto animale


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> No, non è una scusa, è solo una delle tante sfaccettature del tradimento, proprio del suo essere "oceanico".. E non sto parlando di Satirismo o Priapismo, ma di istinto animale


...beh, mi sa che me lo devi spiegare...proprio come se io fossi un imbelle...come funziona questo istinto animale? perchè o è incontrollabile (come se io picchiassi tutti quelli che la parte rettile del cervello mi dice di pestare...e fidati che sono tanti), e allora è un disturbo da curare, o - come dico io - è controllabile. Con rammarico: perchè anche a me le cosce chilometriche della vicina che ci starebbe mi fanno gola, ma controllabile. 
Non mi spunta l'uccello dai calzoni, Dream, sono io a slacciare...non so te...e, per quelli in cui l'uccello è munito di braccine proprie, si parla di malattia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> No, non è una scusa, è solo una delle tante sfaccettature del tradimento, proprio del suo essere "oceanico".. E non sto parlando di Satirismo o Priapismo, ma di istinto animale


cioè un genitale con un corpo che gli fa da contorno?


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ...beh, mi sa che me lo devi spiegare...proprio come se io fossi un imbelle...come funziona questo istinto animale? perchè o è incontrollabile (come se io picchiassi tutti quelli che la parte rettile del cervello mi dice di pestare...e fidati che sono tanti), e allora è un disturbo da curare, o - come dico io - è controllabile. Con rammarico: perchè anche a me le cosce chilometriche della vicina che ci starebbe mi fanno gola, ma controllabile.
> Non mi spunta l'uccello dai calzoni, Dream, sono io a slacciare...non so te...e, per quelli in cui l'uccello è munito di braccine proprie, si parla di malattia...



Questione di punti di vista, non c'è nulla da spiegare perchè non voglio assolutamente convincerti di come io la penso e rispetto e comprendo come tu la pensi... esistono milioni di modi di reagire "alle cosce della vicina", milioni di pensieri che si fanno in quel momento, e tutti fanno parte dell'essere umano.


----------



## zadig (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè un genitale con un corpo che gli fa da contorno?


...mi hai chiamato?


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ...beh, mi sa che me lo devi spiegare...proprio come se io fossi un imbelle...come funziona questo istinto animale? perchè o è incontrollabile (come se io picchiassi tutti quelli che la parte rettile del cervello mi dice di pestare...e fidati che sono tanti), e allora è un disturbo da curare, o - come dico io - è controllabile. Con rammarico: perchè anche a me le cosce chilometriche della vicina che ci starebbe mi fanno gola, ma controllabile.
> Non mi spunta l'uccello dai calzoni, Dream, sono io a slacciare...non so te...e, per quelli in cui l'uccello è munito di braccine proprie, si parla di malattia...


un uccello con le braccine che slaccia i pantaloni, esce con sguardo malizioso e dice alla vicina "ciaaaao, ci vogliamo conoscere meglio?"....e fa anche l'occhiolino....hahaha


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè un genitale con un corpo che gli fa da contorno?



Anche, ne esistono molti, perenni o transitori.. poi ognuno li vede come vuole, persone malate, imbecilli, porci, depravati, animali, deboli, vermi.. Certo leggendo gli aggettivi potete capire come io la pensi, ma non è una condanna in toto.


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> un uccello con le braccine che slaccia i pantaloni, esce con sguardo malizioso e dice alla vicina "ciaaaao, ci vogliamo conoscere meglio?"....e fa anche l'occhiolino....hahaha



Vi presento il PICIO


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Vi presento il PICIO


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.....benvenuto PICIO!


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Questione di punti di vista, non c'è nulla da spiegare perchè non voglio assolutamente convincerti di come io la penso e rispetto e comprendo come tu la pensi... esistono milioni di modi di reagire "alle cosce della vicina", milioni di pensieri che si fanno in quel momento, e tutti fanno parte dell'essere umano.


beh, è un forum, ne stiamo parlando. Ammetto candidamente di non aver capito cosa sia l'istinto animale, al di fuori della patologia...visto che è la tua opinione, che rispetto, mi piacerebbe non rimanesse un assioma...altrimenti sono chiacchiere al vento


----------



## zadig (3 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.....benvenuto PICIO!


sei cattiva dire ben-venuto ad un picio che soffre di eiaculazione precoce...


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> un uccello con le braccine che slaccia i pantaloni, esce con sguardo malizioso e dice alla vicina "ciaaaao, ci vogliamo conoscere meglio?"....e fa anche l'occhiolino....hahaha


ammetti che ne hai incontrati di uccelli con braccine...ed il proprietario che ti diceva "Ecate, fa tutto lui...è sempre così, uno sfacciato..."


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, è un forum, ne stiamo parlando. Ammetto candidamente di non aver capito cosa sia l'istinto animale, al di fuori della patologia...visto che è la tua opinione, che rispetto, mi piacerebbe non rimanesse un assioma...altrimenti sono chiacchiere al vento


Certo, cercherò di spiegarmi, compatibilmente col lavoro che richiede l'impegno di almeno 2 dei miei 3 neuroni  
Diciamo che l'istinto animale è una delle risposte alla domanda "che farei con quelle cosce ??!!" O meglio, è una non risposta, nel senso che qualunque essere con un briciolo di razionalità e/o buon senso, prima di rispondere pensa e poi sceglie se controllarsi o lasciarsi andare.. Mentre l'animale di cui parlo io è quello che non pensa, agisce subito, colto da un moto incontrollabile (spiegare questo punto scrivendo mi è difficile, aspetta prima di darmi del pazzo.. NON INTENDO CHE LE SALTA SUBITO ADDOSSO, quello è un maniaco pericoloso da rinchiudere, intendo la persona che irrefrenabilmente ci prova con chiunque abbia una caratteristica sessuale che possa soddisfare il suo ego o il suo corpo).. 

Non so se mi sono spiegato correttamente, ma ti prego di apprezzare il tentativo, faccio sempre molta fatica a tradurre i pensieri in parole scritte


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Anche, ne esistono molti, perenni o transitori.. poi ognuno li vede come vuole, persone malate, imbecilli, porci, depravati, animali, deboli, vermi.. Certo leggendo gli aggettivi potete capire come io la pensi, ma non è una condanna in toto.


secondo me gente che se la racconta. Ma istinto de che? Ma se è da milioni di anni che l'uomo si distingue dal resto del regno animale per la sua capacità di dominarli, gli istinti.
è facilerrimo deresponsabilizzarsi adducendo istinti, possessioni, momentanee incapacità di intendere.
Ma è anche nascondersi dietro ad un filo d'erba.
Siamo le nostre azioni, poichè di esse siamo responsabili.


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ammetti che ne hai incontrati di uccelli con braccine...ed il proprietario che ti diceva "Ecate, fa tutto lui...è sempre così, uno sfacciato..."


 si ma io uno ho degnato e quello disgraziato mi ha fregato troppo altruista.....e che vuoi farci? ogni uccello ha i suoi modi di ragionare


----------



## Traccia (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> però allora condividerai che la regola sociologica non è applicabile in maniera generale: perchè o ci estinguiamo (prospettiva assai naif) o i bambini nascono in batteria come in Matrix....


..uhm...ci devo pensare... era una prospettiva, quella sociologica, che non avevo considerato guardando solo il mio naso e come io la penso... mio limite, ma devo rifletterci su sul ruolo di eventuali figli, se 'funzionerebbe' o meno...ora non so darti una risposta...


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sei cattiva dire ben-venuto ad un picio che soffre di eiaculazione precoce...


caspita hai ragione....scusa PICIO non lo faccio più  è stato un malinteso


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Certo, cercherò di spiegarmi, compatibilmente col lavoro che richiede l'impegno di almeno 2 dei miei 3 neuroni
> Diciamo che l'istinto animale è una delle risposte alla domanda "che farei con quelle cosce ??!!" O meglio, è una non risposta, nel senso che qualunque essere con un briciolo di razionalità e/o buon senso, prima di rispondere pensa e poi sceglie se controllarsi o lasciarsi andare.. Mentre l'animale di cui parlo io è quello che non pensa, agisce subito, colto da un moto incontrollabile (spiegare questo punto scrivendo mi è difficile, aspetta prima di darmi del pazzo.. NON INTENDO CHE LE SALTA SUBITO ADDOSSO, quello è un maniaco pericoloso da rinchiudere,* intendo la persona che irrefrenabilmente ci prova con chiunque *abbia una caratteristica sessuale che possa soddisfare il suo ego o il suo corpo)..
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegato correttamente, ma ti prego di apprezzare il tentativo, faccio sempre molta fatica a tradurre i pensieri in parole scritte





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me gente che se la racconta. Ma istinto de che? Ma se è da milioni di anni che l'uomo si distingue dal resto del regno animale per la sua capacità di dominarli, gli istinti.
> è facilerrimo deresponsabilizzarsi adducendo istinti, possessioni, momentanee incapacità di intendere.
> Ma* è anche nascondersi dietro ad un filo d'erba*.
> Siamo le nostre azioni, poichè di esse siamo responsabili.


Dream, tu continui ad utilizzare avverbi ("irrefrenabilmente", "incontrollatamente") che però non hanno contenuto. Se uno "ci prova", vuol dire che "decide di provarci". Se non decide, e quindi non controlla, vuol dire che ha una psicosi.
Spero non ti spiaccia troppo se reputo il tuo intervento un'opinione a cazzeggio (o un contributo provocatorio, ma non argomentabile), o - appunto come dice Sbriciolata - nascondersi dietro ad un filo d'erba...
Prova ad andare dal presidente del Tribunale all'udienza per la custodia dei figli e a dire "Presidente, era tra l'irrefrenabile e l'incontrollabile, una voce mi dice scopala-scopala-scopala..sa com'è, sarei un animale..". Secondo me non lo convinci....(se ti và bene. Se ti va male ti becchi un TSO)


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si ma io uno ho degnato e quello disgraziato mi ha fregato troppo altruista.....e che vuoi farci? ogni uccello ha i suoi modi di ragionare


appassionata di neurologia ornitologica?


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Dream, tu continui ad utilizzare avverbi ("irrefrenabilmente", "incontrollatamente") che però non hanno contenuto. Se uno "ci prova", vuol dire che "decide di provarci". Se non decide, e quindi non controlla, vuol dire che ha una psicosi.
> Spero non ti spiaccia troppo se reputo il tuo intervento un'opinione a cazzeggio (o un contributo provocatorio, ma non argomentabile), o - appunto come dice Sbriciolata - nascondersi dietro ad un filo d'erba...
> Prova ad andare dal presidente del Tribunale all'udienza per la custodia dei figli e a dire "Presidente, era tra l'irrefrenabile e l'incontrollabile, una voce mi dice scopala-scopala-scopala..sa com'è, sarei un animale..". Secondo me non lo convinci....(se ti và bene. Se ti va male ti becchi un TSO)



Ammetto di aver scritto piuttosto "a cazzeggio".. in effetti avrei bisogno io di un TSO per i miei ragionamenti assurdi..


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> appassionata di neurologia ornitologica?


si.mi danno il nobel l'anno prossimo...quest'anno ho avuto troppi impegni e mi son annoiata di andatrci alla premiazione


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si.mi danno il nobel l'anno prossimo...quest'anno ho avuto troppi impegni e mi son annoiata di andatrci alla premiazione


mmm....mandami un pm col numero e orari di ricevimento, và..


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

DreamTheater ha detto:


> Certo, cercherò di spiegarmi, compatibilmente col lavoro che richiede l'impegno di almeno 2 dei miei 3 neuroni
> Diciamo che l'istinto animale è una delle risposte alla domanda "che farei con quelle cosce ??!!" O meglio, è una non risposta, nel senso che qualunque essere con un briciolo di razionalità e/o buon senso, prima di rispondere pensa e poi sceglie se controllarsi o lasciarsi andare.. Mentre l'animale di cui parlo io è quello che non pensa, agisce subito, colto da un moto incontrollabile (spiegare questo punto scrivendo mi è difficile, aspetta prima di darmi del pazzo.. NON INTENDO CHE LE SALTA SUBITO ADDOSSO, quello è un maniaco pericoloso da rinchiudere, intendo la persona che irrefrenabilmente ci prova con chiunque abbia una caratteristica sessuale che possa soddisfare il suo ego o il suo corpo)..
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegato correttamente, ma ti prego di apprezzare il tentativo, faccio sempre molta fatica a tradurre i pensieri in parole scritte


Vengo al lavoro, e quando scendo nel cortile per fumarmi una sigaretta (ancora per poco il 17 smetto) è tutto un vai e vieni di culi che la metà la metterei mani al muro e gonna in bocca.

Esci a pranzo e per Viale Europa fra micro short e micro vestitini maledici il fatto che quella mattina ti sei messo i jeans stretti.

L'animale di cui parli è quello che di fronte a simili spettacoli non riesce a controllarsi e se una di quelle appena appena lo guarda, prima s'inginocchia a ringraziare la madonna e poi parte lancia in resta, e cazzo dritto, perché vai, si mette un'altra tacca.

Ad un uomo invece i jeans stretti smettono di dare fastidio due secondi dopo perché si dimentica di tutto quello che lo stimola visivamente e si mette a chiacchierare di Roma e Lazio col collega con cui sta pranzando e sti cazzi della biondona in short davanti a lui.

Io ho smesso di uscire con alcuni miei amici, single e di mezza età, perché erano diventati di una monotonia unica: si parlava solo di figa. Eccheduepalle. 

Tutta questa menata per dire che le macro categorie, parlando di maschi della mia età, sono giusto due: gli ossessionati e gli scialli.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vengo al lavoro, e quando scendo nel cortile per fumarmi una sigaretta (ancora per poco il 17 smetto) è tutto un vai e vieni di culi che la metà la metterei mani al muro e gonna in bocca.
> 
> Esci a pranzo e per Viale Europa fra micro short e micro vestitini maledici il fatto che quella mattina ti sei messo i jeans stretti.
> 
> ...


verde su tutto...ma sti cazzi la biondona proprio no. A me un pò di malinconia dura anche per 120 secondi dopo che è uscita dal mio campo visivo. Poi hai ragione....sticazzi...


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mmm....mandami un pm col numero e orari di ricevimento, và..


...ti avviso di esperienza teorica ne ho a iosa.oltre alle parole non sono mai andata più di tanto...non mi fidavo mica.ls pratica è durata 13 anni con un solo esemplare.e quindi mi sa che mi manca a preparazione sul "campo"...


----------



## DreamTheater (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vengo al lavoro, e quando scendo nel cortile per fumarmi una sigaretta (ancora per poco il 17 smetto) è tutto un vai e vieni di culi che la metà la metterei mani al muro e gonna in bocca.
> 
> Esci a pranzo e per Viale Europa fra micro short e micro vestitini maledici il fatto che quella mattina ti sei messo i jeans stretti.
> 
> ...


Amen, condivido


----------



## rewindmee (8 Settembre 2014)

Akash ha detto:


> Le critiche le ignorerò, non mi servono giudizi, non mi interessano le ipocrisie ( la maggior parte di chi critica noi traditori pagherebbe per avere qualcuno che li corteggi) nè di qualcuno che cerchi di redimermi. Voglio solo parlare con qualcuno che mi capisce.


Se il matrimonio funziona al 90%, gestisci al meglio quel 10% e sarai felice


----------



## ivo (8 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se il matrimonio funziona al 90%, gestisci al meglio quel 10% e sarai felice


9 anni di convivenza ai tempi facevo il bagnino d'estate e il dj d'inverno. Sai il clubbing com'è,ragazzine strafatte e non solo che ti propongono cose irripetibili,in spiaggia mammine annoiate col marito che lavora in Brianza. Io che ho fatto ?? Nulla. Fedele come un san bernardo e piaccio ,madonna se piaccio molto.
per me il tradire è solamente insicurezza.ovvio se uno ha 20 scopa il più possibile dato che la fidanzatina probabilmente ha 19 anni e lo fa anche lei ma avere fra le mani dei bimbi e il cuore di uomo sono un altro par de maniche.
Sei una insicura,vai da uno psicologo,gente come te sono un pericolo per la salute mentale pubblica,sei un virus,sei l'orrore,sei una di quelle che si sollazzano fra il tran tran quotidiano mentre l'uomo che ti ama e che farebbe tutto per te e al lavoro fiero di avere una famiglia . Sei una di quelle persone che mi fa perdere la fiducia nella razza umana. io ho fatto un esperimento anni fa..non troppi quando sono stato single per più di un anno e mi ha aperto gli occhi e solo che sono un inguaribile romantico,adesso lo posto


----------

